# Quale portatile per Gentoo Linux?

## imagino

Salve! Sono un felicissimo possessore di un Desktop pc (amd xp2000+, 512 mega di ram, 60 giga di HD, lettore cd-rom, masterizzatore, scheda video ati radeon 7000, sound blaster live).

Oggi mio padre, dopo aver evidentemente preso una botta in testa, m'ha comunicato che -per natale- mi mette a disposizione un budget di 1500 euro per acquistare un portatile. 

Io sono un grafico/illustratore e programmo in php. Principalmente uso il pc per collegarmi in rete, leggere/scrivere posta, redigere documenti in openoffice.org, chattare, modellare/renderizzare con blender e yafray, guardarmi qualche film ogni tanto, lavorare in grafica 2d con gimp e inkscape e impaginare volantini e riviste con scribus.

Secondo voi, qual'è il computer più adatto a me?

Ho specificato la mia configurazione desktop perché per quel che faccio mi va benissimo (ho solo problemi con le open-gl  :Sad: (( ) quindi seppure il budget sia abbastanza alto, non punto necessariamente al top, ma certo non voglio avere un portatile meno prestante del mio desktop. Non mi dispiacerebbe che il pc avesse un lettore per le memory card incorporato cosi' come gli ormai quasi onnipresenti wireless lan e magari anche bluetooth.

Grassie mille a tutti! Fatemi fare un buon acquisto!!

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

io penserei seriamente ad un Apple PowerBook o iBook su cui mettere Gentoo  :Very Happy:  (sono mesi che lo sogno... sigh)

----------

## molesto

quoto quanto sopra... io ho un ibook + airport (=wireless) e gentoo va alla grande  :Wink: 

troppo banale su un picchio compatibile   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mambro

Io ho un ibook e ci ho lasciato sopra macos e va alla grande lo stesso... e ora comincino pure gli insuliti   :Twisted Evil: 

No, a parte gli scherzi, macos è un buon sistema operativo e poi boo, forse sul portatile voglio qualcosa che funzioni subito senza tanti casini.. per sbattermi la testa ho il fisso con gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## Taglia

Io ho un Dell Inspiron 8600c, mi funziona tutto alla grande e mi trovo benissimo. Inoltre leggendo in giro su altri forum (tipo hwupgrade) tutti sono abbastanza soddisfatti dell'assistenza tecnica (cosa di cui non ho ancora *toccamento di maroni* avuto bisogno, però è importante nel caso si rendesse necessario).

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@opengl

con una scheda nvidia i problemi passano  :Smile: 

@lettore di card

se compri uno di quegli aggeggini 5 in 1 usb lo usi non solo con il portatile ma con qualunque PC  :Smile: 

@portatile

prova a dare un occhio al 8600 della DELL non è una macchina malvagia,supporto con linux pieno[ampia bibliografia su linux-laptops].bello schermo 16:10 e risoluzioni molto alte, centrino,prezzo accessibile.

Ovviamente troverai portatili più leggeri, ma dovrai sacrificare qualcuna delle sue componenti.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Io ho un Dell Inspiron 8600c

 cavoli, battuto sul filo di lana  :Smile: 

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> tutti sono abbastanza soddisfatti dell'assistenza tecnica (cosa di cui non ho ancora *toccamento di maroni* avuto bisogno, però è importante nel caso si rendesse necessario).

 

Uhm...siamo sicuri che fosse DELL? Io non ho un bel ricordo...

Cmq, controllate sempre molto bene le conferme che vi danno durante la gestione dell'ordine... A me è capitato che avendo ordinato il portatile con scheda NVIDIA avessero ficcato dentro una ATI, sti rinco  :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil: ! Ma questa è stata la prima di una lunga serie... cmq, ora la macchina va, quindi...

----------

## Cazzantonio

io punterei au un dell 510m... rispetto all'8600 ha una scheda video un po' scadente (la intel 855gme integrata), ma pesa 6 o 700 grammi di meno ed è esteticamente meno "cassettone" (costa anche meno)

se vai sul sito della dell per i prossimi 3 o 4 giorni c'è il raddoppio della ram gratis (ti porti a casa un portatile con 1 giga di ram se di default ne aveva 512) e le spese di spedizione gratis

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> io punterei au un dell 510m...

 ho avuot modo di lavorarci x un bel po su quel portatile. In effetti è più leggere e più "portatile" del 8600, ma...

Facendo lui il grafico, l'ho scartato a priori proprio per via della SV scadente. 

Inoltre l'8600 ha un monito più grande che per un grafico non deve essere un elemento secondario.

Eppoi 8600 non è cassettone  :Wink:  non dirlo un altra volta che poi si offende  :Smile:  è un portatile portabile, ecco!

----------

## X-Drum

cerca nel forum c'è un 3d enorme su questo argomento.....

----------

## federico

Un amico ha preso un acer 8003, il modello nuovo dell'803 e va molto bene anche con gentoo. Sul forum internazionale trovi un howto dettagliattissimo, qualcuno ha parlato di lettore card, finora nn ne ho sentiti di integrati e funzionanti, ma chissa' che roba usano (io ne ho uno esterno)

----------

## stefanonafets

Se deccidi per Apple, stai attento.

Non perche nn siano macchine fantastiche, il problema è circa i driver delle schede video (assolutamente closed) sotto linux, in pratica (per ora) nn esiste accelerazione 3D.

Fnchè mi sono tenuto aggiornato, non esistevano nemmeno driver per l'AirPort Extreme (quello che ti darebbero adesso), indi niente WiFi (sempre sotto linux).

Cmq personalmente sono un soddisfattissimo possessore di PowerBook 12", con una cpu ad 1Ghz,  scheda video nVidia da 32Mb e 768Mb di ram è UNA BOMBA DI COMPUTER.

Ci avevo installato Gentoo, ma alla fine uso MacOS X, che grazie a Fink e Gentoo on Mac OS X, ha a disposizione tutti i programmi che potrebbero servirti (ho installato di tutto, da Gimp (e server X11) a nano, passando per MySQL e Tomcat...)!

----------

## Barb0ne

Io ho un acer TM630 e con Gentoo và che è uno spettacolo comunque non penso ci siano grosse limitazioni ormai tutti i dispositivi anche quelli dei notebook sono supportati egregiamente, qualche piccola difficoltà di configurazione (touchpad o schede pcmcia) non fanno altro che aumentare l'esperienza sulla configurazione di questo magnifica distro realmente free

Ciao Corrado

----------

## stuart

io con un sony vaio mi trovo bene

avendo avuto tra le mani diversi altri portatili di miei amici la qualità dei sony la vedi, la senti e la tocchi

----------

## saxtro

io ho avuto modo di maneggiare svariati portatili, non miei ma di amici e sinceramente i dell non li cambierei con nessun altro portatile x86 (acer,asus,sony,packard bell che sia),

però se avessi il tuo budget proverei un ibook

----------

## imagino

Innanzitutto grazie mille per le dritte! Per esempio non avevo nemmeno pensato che mi conviene comprare un lettore di card esterne (ne ho visto uno ad una 20ina di euro) piuttosto che affidarmi ad hardware proprietario e chissà-quando-funzionante su linux. 

Ho fatto un salto all'Apple Store, possedere un Mac è un mio sogno da tempo, ma ci sono vari contro e pochi pro a riguardo (ovviamente per le mie esigenze). Il powerbook meno costoso supera ampiamente il mio budget mentre gli ibook vi rientrano...ma prendere un mac e togliergli la "pantera" che ha dentro mi sembra una forzatura.

Ho visto i Dell e l'8600c mi pare un'ottima scelta, che fra l'altro mi lascia 300 euro di "scarto" per comprare eventuali espansioni.

Anche il 9200 mi ingrifa un po'...penso che mi stamperò le specifiche tecniche di entrambi e li confrontero' per bene.

Più tardi vado a guardarmi i Sony (di cui ricordo un display brillantissimo!) e gli Acer.

Nessuno ha nominato HP......che invece m'aveva colpito per il widescreen e per varie caratteristiche tecniche (fra cui, se non erro, la presenza di processore AMD)...c'è un motivo particolare per cui non sia apprezzato?

Grassie mille ancora!

----------

## Lorenzo522

Mi infilo nella discussione

io ho un Dell 9100 e prima un 8200

ho una scheda wireless sopra, non ho problemi, e la gentoo funziona a meraviglia, è strapotente, forse un pò grosso, ma strapotente

----------

## imagino

...Dell continua a conquistare terreno...   :Laughing: 

Cmq proprio adesso sto guardando gli Acer...

----------

## imagino

...fra cui ho notato questo "Aspire serie 1520", che monta una geForce e, soprattutto, un AMD64! Il costo rientra nel budget...però non ho mai sentito parlare troppo bene del supporto acer...certo, un cisc a 64 bit fa venire un po' d'acquolina in bocca! Blender3D e Yafray ne sarebbero felicissimi, credo!

----------

## strafacendo

per esperienza non ti consiglio gli hp, scarsa assistenza e la batteria dopo un annetto muore da sola...

e poi diversi problemi con le componenti, questo dopo averne maneggiato almeno una decina di diversi colleghi.

anche io ti consiglio la mela...

----------

## Vendicatore

Io ho appena preso un Asus M6842Ne, e a parte qualche piccolo problema dovuto all'acpi non standard (serve una dsdt patchata) con qualche accorgimento ho tutto funzionante e stabile.   :Very Happy: 

Come costruzione sembra ottimo, e hai 3 anni di garanzia.

----------

## n3m0

Mi inserisco per fare una domandina piccola, di curiosità: per avere un portatile 12" con architettura x86 bisogna, per ora, rivolgersi solo a Dell, Acer, Sony e (mi pare) IBM?

O c'è qualcun altro che ignoro?

----------

## n3mo

IBM X31 12.1' in fase di bootstrap   :Wink: 

----------

## Taglia

Il Dell non è un cassettone   :Very Happy:   E poi quello che conta è la sostanza (almeno per me): un portatile centrino con mezzo giga di ram a quel prezzo non l'ho trovato da nessun'altra parte ... L'unica cosa che non mi piace molto è la tastiera un po' "plasticosa" ... In ogni caso se optassi per il Dell fai l'ordine chiamando al numero verde e facendoti passare un commerciale: in questo modo riuscirai sicuramente ad ottenere ulteriori sconti e/o regali (magari anche da poco, però sempre regali sono) ... cosa che il sito internet non potrà mai offrirti perchè è solo uno stupido algoritmo e non una persona 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## blacksword

Io ho un presario e1016a (serie x1000) centrino 1400 ati 9200 64mega, schermo panoramico, masterizzatore dvd e mi trovo da dio. Ce l'ho da un hanno e nn mi ha mai dato problemi a parte i drivers del wireless che ora sono supportati alla grande.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Il Dell non è un cassettone   

 

L'8600 è un cassettone...   :Laughing:  Se il problema non è il peso a questo punto conviene prendere il 9200 da 17"   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> fai l'ordine chiamando al numero verde e facendoti passare un commerciale

 

In che senso  :Shocked:  ? non vogliono partita iva o cose simili? si basano sulla fiducia?Hai provato? e che gli hai detto?

Tra un po' compro anche io un portatile per cui se c'è modo di rimediare uno sconto sarei molto contento   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@dell 9200

è GROSSO! 17 pollici su un portatile sono veramente una mazzata.Ed è più alto dell'8600. 

@stuart

vaio, monitor e  design molto belli, mi hanno sempre fatto rizzare i capelli i loro prezzi

@n3m0

fujitsu siemens ha in listino un portatile da 12 che è un vero spettacolo. Al solito però il portafoglio piange. In alternativa avevo visto un acer sempre 12'

----------

## Taglia

Che se chiami il commerciale fai un preventivo con lui e che se rompi le balle riesci sempre ad ottenere qualche regalino / sconticino ... ad esempio io mi sono fatto regalare una penna USB assieme alle offerte che già c'erano, altri la borsa o robe del genere. Certo non è che ti regalano il PC invece di fartelo pagare, però a caval donato ... giusto?

Ad ogni modo chi ha bisogno di un portatile guardi anche qui

P.S.  non è un cassettone   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

Io ho un Acer TravelMate 803 LMi, bluetooth, centrino, WiFi, masterizzatore dvd, schermo 15''.

Lavoro a 1400x1050 (quantu bellu spaziu) e, anche se con l'ati 9000 ci ho fatto a testate un po', gioco a quake3arena come non ho mai giocato.

Anche per questo si trovano howto (ai tempi c'erano solo per il modello precedente, ma bastava cambiare la capacita' del disco e il masterizzatore cd e tutto era uguale) e il gechino mi va alla grande.

Per il supporto acer..... no commet!!! Ne ho avuto bisogno 2 volte e non auguro a nessuno di averne a che fare (per maggiori chiarimenti esiste il pm).

Punto in favore??? Puoi decidere di non comprare la licenza per WinzozzXP (avete mai guardato la scritta XP come se fosse uno smiley??   :Twisted Evil:  ), lo paghi meno ed hai un bel portatile vergine.... come piace a noi porconi gentooisti ehehehe

My 2 eurocent

mouser  :Wink: 

ps: spero di non essere in ritardo

----------

## mc619

Se a qualkuno interessa la dell fino al 28/12 (compreso mi pare) attua uno sconto del 5% e il raddoppio della ram base sui notebook inspiron

Scusate se vi sempbra pubblicità ma volevo solo informare i futuri prossimi acquirenti di portatili....

Se vi sembra eccessivo cancellate pure  :Razz: 

Ciao e Buon Natale

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  Puoi decidere di non comprare la licenza per WinzozzXP 

 

La acer ti consente questo? chi devo uccidere per costringerli a vendermi un portatile senza quel virus con le finestre?   :Smile: 

----------

## lopio

mi lancio controcorrente e provo a suggerire un benq 7000 y11 chi lo ha provato lo ha definito  un ottimo prodotto con ottime caratteristiche, peso ridotto, schermo 14 wide e  ad un prezzo accessibile

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lopio wrote:*   

> provo a suggerire un benq 7000 y11

 

dove lo trovi a vendere?

Non è una marca troppo conosciuta

----------

## imagino

eheheh...tranquillo era stato già detto ed è uno dei motivi che mi sta spingendo molto verso DELL. Penso di aver configurato il sistema che desidero...sono pronto all'ordine  :Smile: 

Chi ha qualcosa contro questo matrimonio parli ora o taccia per sempre!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> @dell 9200
> 
> è GROSSO! 17 pollici su un portatile sono veramente una mazzata.Ed è più alto dell'8600. 
> 
> 

 

Diciamocela tutta, i 17 di portatile hanno solo il nome, pesavano meno i PORTABILI di un tempo, chi si ricorda i computer a forma di valigetta?  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Punto in favore??? Puoi decidere di non comprare la licenza per WinzozzXP (avete mai guardato la scritta XP come se fosse uno smiley??   ), lo paghi meno ed hai un bel portatile vergine.... come piace a noi porconi gentooisti ehehehe

 

Questa cosa solo per pochi eletti, ho due portatili acer e per entrambi ho pagato licenza di XP e da nessunissima parte ho visto tali portatili senza logo o "slogabili"

----------

## lopio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *lopio wrote:*   provo a suggerire un benq 7000 y11 
> 
> dove lo trovi a vendere?
> 
> Non è una marca troppo conosciuta

 

beh e' per queso che ero un po' controcorrente.Come disse Taglia il forum valido puo' essere 

http://forum.hwupgrade.it/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=20

D'altra parte se il budget e' limitato uno deve scegliere se vuole una macchina con certe caratteristiche oppure prendere una macchina dell/ibm o chicchessia che ha un servizio clienti di primo livello e ti cambia la macchina appena si rompe. Non sto a discutere di materiali ma a livello di dischi,processore, memoria e scheda grafica si puo' dire che una macchina dell/ibm costa 1000 euro in + e non e' poco.

ciao

----------

## mouser

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *mouser wrote:*   Punto in favore??? Puoi decidere di non comprare la licenza per WinzozzXP (avete mai guardato la scritta XP come se fosse uno smiley??   ), lo paghi meno ed hai un bel portatile vergine.... come piace a noi porconi gentooisti ehehehe 
> 
> Questa cosa solo per pochi eletti, ho due portatili acer e per entrambi ho pagato licenza di XP e da nessunissima parte ho visto tali portatili senza logo o "slogabili"

 

No, federico, e' diverso....

.... questa cosa solo da  un mese circa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## imagino

 *lopio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> beh e' per queso che ero un po' controcorrente.Come disse Taglia il forum valido puo' essere 
> 
> http://forum.hwupgrade.it/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=20
> ...

 

Cioè dici che posso trovare un Intel Centrino, modem 56k, scheda di rete integrata, scheda wireless, un giga di ram, 60 giga di HD, lettore/masterizzatore DVD, schermo 17'' WXGA e scheda video ATI Radeon 9700 con 128 mega a 600 euro invece che 1.600 ? DOVEEEEEEH??? No, davvero...io ho guardato prezzi di acer, sony, dell, hp ... ma mia sembra (però posso sbagliarmi benissimo) che la Dell abbia i prezzi migliori. Cmq l'ordine partirà il 27, quindi se hai informazioni ti prego di farmi sapere, perché se posso risparmiare qualche centinaio di euro magari posso abbinare qualche periferica al pc (o comprare una scheda per il bluetooth, for goods).

Grassie mille!

----------

## lopio

 *imagino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cioè dici che posso trovare un Intel Centrino, modem 56k, scheda di rete integrata, scheda wireless, un giga di ram, 60 giga di HD, lettore/masterizzatore DVD, schermo 17'' WXGA e scheda video ATI Radeon 9700 con 128 mega a 600 euro invece che 1.600 ? 

 

perdonami sono stato frainteso visto che nei post precedenti si parlava di portabilita' e visto che uno non compra portatili tutti i giorni pensavo di suggerire un modello abbastanza leggero in modo che non ci fossero poi ripensamenti in tal senso  :Embarassed: 

Quindi parlavo di  schermo medio/picccolo (14 pollici e/o 12) e peso <=2kg (cosa che fa lievitare il prezzo).Oggi con 1500 euro non se ne trovano se non salendo di prezzo fino ad arrivare a oltre 2000 (verso i 2500) euro dei modelli ibm della serie X perche' il modello base e' proprio scarno.

Per non parlare dei vaio...

----------

## Taglia

Io faccio l'università e mi sono preso a 50 euro una borsa/zaino della Tucano (sempre meno che la ladrata della Dell per la sua borsa) che tiene dentro tutto il materiale "studentesco" più il portatile in un comodo alloggiamento rinforzato. In questo modo il problema peso (3 Kg dell 8600) è stato definitivamente abbattuto...

----------

## imagino

Figurati! Sono io che per un attimo ho sperato  :Smile:  Cmq ho provato a optare per un pc con schermo piu' piccolo. La Dell ne fa uno 14.5'' widescreen...ma il prezzo, rispetto al 17'' non mi sembra calare molto...e allora ho optato per quest'ultimo...pero' magari sto facendo un'immane cazzata...

Diciamo che IO non userò il portatile per portarmelo appresso ovunque io vada. Il fatto è che presto cambierò casa e da 180mq passo (almeno inizialmente) a meno di 60. Ma con un giardino enorme e con lago e relativa spiaggia appena fuori dal cancello di casa. Quindi mi "stimola" l'idea magari di potermi mettere a lavorare in spiaggia o di andarmene in un parco anziché chiuso in casa come ora. Poi certo...quando devo mostrare un sito web al cliente, mi fa comodo portar con me il pc, con il serverino apache, cosi' che posso mostrargli come funziona senza doverlo mettere online. Ma in generale sarà un compatto pc "da casa", quindi se pesa 4 kg non è un gran problema  :Smile: 

...ma voi avete più esperienza di me...quindi se sto facendo una grandissima cazzata per vavore ditemelo! (uargh...non vedo l'ora dci vedere gentoo girare su un portatile tutto miooooooo!)

----------

## federico

 *mouser wrote:*   

> No, federico, e' diverso....
> 
> .... questa cosa solo da  un mese circa  

 

EhM, uno dei due l'abbiamo comprato circa 4 giorni fa... E di tutto questo neanche l'ombra, quantomeno nella mia parte di mondo, Milano zona sud/navigli/porta ticinese e dintorni

----------

## federico

 *Taglia wrote:*   

>  borsa) che tiene dentro tutto il materiale "studentesco" più il portatile in un comodo alloggiamento rinforzato. In questo modo il problema peso (3 Kg dell 8600) è stato definitivamente abbattuto...

 

Oh ma com'e' che solo voi andate in giro con poco e nulla? Cioe' portatile + alimentatore (che a meno che sia piccolo stara' sui due etti), appunti, un quaderno, magari qualche accessorio del portatile, ecc ecc ed ecco che ogni singolo etto di peso per uno che si deve muovere fa la differenza (anche portando a zaino il tutto)

EDIT

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il fatto è che presto cambierò casa e da 180mq passo (almeno inizialmente) a meno di 60. Ma con un giardino enorme e con lago e relativa spiaggia appena fuori dal cancello di casa.
> 
> 

 

EhM, non riesco a spendere una lacrima per la tua perdita di spazio   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mouser

bhe' quella e' anche la mia parte di mondo.

[OT] dovremmo beccarci qualche volta   :Very Happy:  [/OT]

Comunque in genere io per acquistare pezzi hardware o pc vado da un mio amico a pavia.

(select case) In any case, la Acer non ti dice nulla a riguardo (soprattutto i rivenditori affiliati che guadagnano i % anche sulla vendita della licenza), ma se fai richiesta puoi evitare di acquistare la licenza (per gioia del tuo pc).

----------

## federico

 *mouser wrote:*   

> bhe' quella e' anche la mia parte di mondo.
> 
> [OT] dovremmo beccarci qualche volta   [/OT]
> 
> rivenditori affiliati che guadagnano i % anche sulla vendita della licenza), ma se fai richiesta puoi evitare di acquistare la licenza (per gioia del tuo pc).

 

Sara' per il prossimo colpo va  :Smile:  Adesso ho in casa un centrino e un amd64 (3400, di mio fratello, che bestia di processore...   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  ) , se dovessimo cambiarne uno, ma speriamo NON nell'immediato (uno ha un anno esatto, l'altro ha 4 giorni) terro' conto di tutto questo.

Per il beccarsi, penso che ci vediamo al gentoopub

----------

## marco86

io mesi fa mi sono trovato nella tua stessa situazione...ti pasto il link del mio vecchio topic, magari ti può essere utile...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=200194&highlight=quale+portatile

cmq AUGURONI A TUTTI..  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *federico wrote:*   

> Oh ma com'e' che solo voi andate in giro con poco e nulla? Cioe' portatile + alimentatore (che a meno che sia piccolo stara' sui due etti), appunti, un quaderno, magari qualche accessorio del portatile, ecc ecc ed ecco che ogni singolo etto di peso per uno che si deve muovere fa la differenza (anche portando a zaino il tutto)

 

Ti capisco, a me già pesano i 2 kg tondi tondi del pbook, che permettono di tenere la borsa sui 3 kg scarsi comprendendo tutto il necessario del buon nomade digitale (alimentatore, prese varie, auricolari, cell, cavi di rete/usb/firewire, adattatori etc etc)  :Razz: 

Morale della favola: se vi serve un Portatile, prendetelo piccolo e leggero. Anche pochi etti possono fare la differenza, quando ci si muove spesso.

My 2 cents

----------

## Taglia

Beh guarda, io sono pendolare e viaggio tutti i giorni in treno per andare all'uni ... ti dirò molti miei amici mi hanno consigliato lo zaino perchè effettivamente la borsa a tracolla dopo un po' ti taglia le spalle e così ho seguito il loro consiglio ...

Ad ogni modo un portatile e i libri sono nulla, dopo aver fatto un interrail con zaino da 70 litri sulle spalle (e non sono certo hulk ahahah) e tendaggi vari   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

qualcuno ha letto bravo two zero?   :Laughing: 

----------

## imagino

Alla fine mi son configurato un Dell 9200. Mi pare ben messo...potrei cambiare idea solo per un AMD64, che mi ispira parecchio...

Non sono convintissimo di aver bisogno di 80 giga di hard disc...che poi mi pare di capire sia piuttosto lento. E' pero' vero che non ho l'abitudine di giocare a quake, quindi credo che la velocità dell'hd mi basti ed avanzi per quel che devo fare... oppure no? Solo che comprarne uno piu' veloce aumenta il prezzo davvero di molto...

Cmq se tutto va bene lunedi' faccio partire l'ordine...anche se prima voglio contattare la DELL per telefono e chiedere (perché credo che sia un mio diritto) di NON ricevere windows e programmilli vari in bundle.

Eccolo qui, fatemi sapere che ne pensate (soprattutto se è un giocattolo che posso usare con Linux):

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

            Dell S.p.A. - Il Negozio Dell

                 Estratto del basket scaricato il 12/25/2004

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I prezzi sono validi solo fino al termine del giorno lavorativo in cui il

presente estratto del basket è stato scaricato.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

===============================================================================

Dell consiglia Microsoft® Windows® XP Professional

===============================================================================

-* INSPIRON™ 9200 a partire da 1.70GHz (N01926) *-

==================================================

   Quantità

 : 1

   Totale esclusoIVA : EUR 1'370.00 

   Totale inclusoIVA : EUR 1'644.00 

Caratteristiche standard Inspiron 9200

======================================

   Tecnologia Intel ® Centrino™

   Installato con sistema operativo Microsoft® Windows® XP

   Chipset Intel® 855PM

   1 Slot PCMCIA tipo I o II

   Modem 56K e Scheda di rete 10/100 integrati

   4 porte USB, 1 Porta IEEE1394, 1 porta S-Video, 1 porta RJ-45, 1 porta RJ-11, 1 uscita VGA, 1 uscita DVI-D, 1 slot SD (nessuna porta seriale, ne porta parallela, ne porta PS/2)

   Sistema Audio alta qualità, 2 speakers e subwoofer integrati

   Dispositivo di puntamento Integrato: TouchPad centrale

   Batteria Intelligente agli Ioni di Litio 53 Whr -6 cell

Sistema Operativo Inspiron

==========================

   Microsoft® Windows® XP Home Edition

Lingua del sistema operativo e del software

===========================================

   Versione in italiano

Approfittate di uno sconto eccezionale

======================================

   Sconto di :  100 € Iva incl. (6%) già incluso nel prezzo

Offerta Speciale

================

   Spese di Consegna GRATIS! 

Garanzia

========

   Garanzia 1 anno ( con ritiro e riconsegna della macchina) (-EUR - EUR 426.00)

Assicurazione contro danni accidentali e furto Completecare

===========================================================

   Non incluso

Processore

==========

   Processore Intel® Pentium® M 735 (1.70 GHz, 2 MB L2 Cache, 400 MHz FSB)

Schermo Formato Panoramico

==========================

   Schermo matrice attiva 17'' WXGA+

Tastiera e Documentazione

=========================

   Tastiera Ver. Italiana

Cavo d'alimentazione

========================

   Cavo d'alimentazione italiano

Memoria

=======

   GRATIS! 1 GB (2x512) DDR RAM 333MHz

Controller Video

================

   Scheda Vidéo ATI® Mobility™ RADEON™ 9700 128MB - Raccomandato da Dell 

Disco Fisso

===========

   Disco Fisso 80GB EIDE(4200rpm) (+ EUR EUR 60.00)

Dispositivi Ottici Removibili

=============================

   Lettore Masterizzatore DVD+/- RW 8x

Security Software

=================

   Senza abbonamento

Dell Picture Studio

===================

   Paint Shop Photo Standard Album (versione di valutazione) & Paint Shop Pro 8

Soluzione Wireless

==================

   Scheda Intel PROWireless 2200 802.11b/g Mini-PCI (Intel ® Centrino™) - Raccomandato da Dell  (+ EUR EUR 30.00)

Monitor Esterni Opzionali

=========================

   Non incluso

Borse per Notebook

==================

   Non incluso

Accessori Opzionali

===================

   Non incluso

Colore del coperchio

====================

   Non incluso

Software Preinstallato

======================

   Microsoft® Works 7.0 (versione OEM)

Servizi di installazione

========================

   Non incluso

Formazione Online

=================

   Non incluso

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sistema

=======

   Prezzo esclusoIVA : EUR 1'370.00 

   Aliquota IVA

 : 20%

   Prezzo inclusoIVA : EUR 1'644.00 

Spedizione

==========

   Prezzo esclusoIVA : EUR 0.00 

   Aliquota IVA

 : 20%

   Prezzo inclusoIVA : EUR 0.00 

===============================================================

   Totale esclusoIVA : EUR 1'370.00 

   Totale inclusoIVA : EUR 1'644.00 

   Prezzo totaleesclusa IVA : EUR 1'370.00 

   Prezzo totaleIVA inclusa : EUR 1'644.00 

===============================================================

----------

## earcar

Hey, vedi se sto mostro ti basta:

ASUS L5800DF

AMD Athlon 64 M Mobile (3000+/3200+)

µPGA 754 Package with Socket-754

AMI BIOS code, 4MB Flash EPROM, PMU, Plug & Play

nVidia crushK8M

(256/512) MB DDR-RAM

2x SO-DIMM Socket bis expendable to 2.048MB, DDR 266 / DDR 333

15,0" (SXGA+/XGA) TFT

NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5650 (NV31MFC), 64MB DDR SDRAM, Support DX9

PCMCIA 2.1 compliant

Two Type II or one type III, Non-ZV port

MMC/ SD, Memory Stick

(60GB/80GB) 2.5" 9.5mm IDE HDD with Ultra DMA133 supported, (4200/5400)RPM

DVD-RW Combo

AC97 s/w MODEM and 10/100/1000BaseT PCI LAN on board

19mm full size 88key with MS-Windows function keys

3mm travel

AC 97 S/W audio, SoundBlaster Pro Compatible, Build-in stereo speakers

Type A: Li-Ion 18650 8 cells, 14.8V, 4400mAh, 65Wh battery pack (Standard)

Run-Down life, Car mode: A: 1.5 hrs, Run-Down life, Motor mode: A: 2 hrs, Run-Down life, Walking mode: A: 2.5hrs

Smart battery charger, charging time, 4hrs/2.5 hrs (System On/ Off) to 95%

Output: 19V DC, 7.9A, 150W

Input: 100~240V AC, 50/60Hz universal

1 x EPP/ECP Parallel port/D-sub 25-pin

1 x COM port

1 x Infrared port support IrDA V1.1

1 x S/PDIF output jack

1 x Headphone-out (Stereo) jack

1 x Microphone-in jack (Mono)

1 x Line-in Jack

1 x VGA port/Mini D-sub 15-pin for external DDC monitor

1 x Video Connector which including S-Signal and -Composite video signal

1 x RJ11 Modem jack for phone line

1 x RJ45 LAN Jack for LAN insert

4 x USB 2.0 ports (one in right-hand side)

1 x IEEE 1394 port (FireWire)

Full feature ACPI power management, supports Stand-by, Suspend to Disk, and Suspend to RAM

339 x 273 x 39-53mm (W x D x H, typical)

3.7 kg (w/ 15.0" LCD, 9.5mm HDD, Combo and 8 cells Li-Ion battery pack)

Win XP Home

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

se fosse possibile io mi farei mettere una nvidia al posto della raddy per la nota faccenda dei drivers ati che sono paccosi, questo ovviamente se ti serve anche il 3d (e per giocare a qauke3 ti serve  :Razz: ) e cmq un hd a 4200rpm è veramente lento.... non ne sono sicuro, ma rischia di farti da tappo di bottiglia su un computer così  :Sad:  poi vedi tu.... ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

concordo con chi mi ha preceduto:

pessima scelta radeon.Se fai grafica hai bisogno di sfruttare la tua scheda video al max

hd lento.

in più aggiungo io, è auspicabile prendere un blocco solo di RAM. Se un giorno volessi fare un'espansione, sacrificheresti 512MB , mentre se prendi un banco da 1GB non corri il rischio.

Per il resto, viste le tue necessità è davvero una gran bella macchina.

@chi suggerisce ASUS

fino a non molto tempo fa ASUS montava sui portatili monitor un po' scadenti con colori inferiori a  quelli di tutte le altre marche.La situazione è migliorata?

----------

## =DvD=

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=260268

Apple iBook.

Sei un grafico!

----------

## earcar

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> pessima scelta radeon
> 
> fino a non molto tempo fa ASUS montava sui portatili monitor un po' scadenti con colori inferiori a  quelli di tutte le altre marche.La situazione è migliorata?

 

Infatti nel portatile che ho postato c'è una geforceFX Go5650 64MB DDR

Per quanto riguarda i colori del monitor sono 16 milioni. Purtroppo non so com'è la qualità dello schermo.... non ne ho mai visto uno acceso! Mia zia a breve si deve comprare un asus... Quando gli arriva ti faccio sapere!

----------

## n3m0

Vediamo.

Sono in crisi  :Very Happy: 

Sono innamorato del powerbook.

Ma sono innamorato anche di Linux. E Linux-PPC non è Linux-x86, non c'è niente da fare.

OSX è un ottimo sistema, bello pure, ma lo sto usando e vedendo usare: non mi diverte quanto Linux, non ci posso fare nulla.

Il problema di Linux-PPC è: 

- accelerazione 3D (che nemmeno me ne farei niente, visto che per Linux-PPC non sarebbero nemmeno disponibili i giochi "grossi" commerciali, ma solo qualche giochino), cmq...

- Java. E' proprio una meza tragedia. E visto che ne ho bisogno...

- Supporto di determinate features assente: 

    - dongle bluetooth interno

    - airport extreme

    - sleep support assente/sperimentale (la patch di benh copre tutti i modelli di ibook/pbook con ATI e guarda caso io volevo il pbook 12", l'unico con nvidia)

     - <altro?>

- applicazione KDE (alle quale mi sto affezionando ultimamente) non vanno come su x86. Le QT/KDE-apps sono "per modo di dire" stabili su Linux-PPC.

- <altro?>

D'altro canto il powerbook è l'unico notebook che ho trovato che nel modello 12": 

- ha una scheda video a memoria NON condivisa

- ha un harddisk a 5400rpm (opzionalmente)

- ha la RAM a 333MHZ

- una bellezza allucinante  :Very Happy: 

Mentre i 12" x86 che ho trovato (dell, ibm, acer) hanno la scheda grafica con chipset intel e memoria condivisa...e addirittura quello acer non ha nemmeno un lettore ottico incorporato.

Insomma.

Sono combattuto.

Per mantermi leggero (in termini di peso) sto valutando un Acer Travelmate 3200.

Se non trovo niente di simile (pure nel prezzo), riscalo sull'ibook, dove almeno sotto Lin mi funziona lo sleep e lo pago nettamente di meno...

Qualcuno sa consigliarmi un portatile x86 leggero, tra i 12 e i 14 max, che non superi i 2000 euro?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

L'acer mi sembra una bella macchina, guardato su linux-laptop x vedere la compatibilità? Poi se ATI si deciderà a rilasciare drivers degni di quelli nvidia, direi che ti potresti trovar per le mani un vero gioiellino...

----------

## =DvD=

Ti dico la mia esperienza:

MacOSX mi *annoia* perchè non ci devo fare quasi nulla, è li, funziona, ha tutto quello che mi serve.

Lunux non è comparabile, è veramente più divertente, piu da costruire più da passarci il tempo.

*MA* c'è un ma: linux ce l'ho sui pc di casa, e ci passo delle ore solo a configurarlo, giocare con emerge e unclepine: piacevole.

Quando invece sono a spasso per la strada, all'uni, a casa dei miei amici, anche se macosx è "noioso" perchè non lo configuri, non ci spippoli, è tremendamente comodo quando devi fare qualcosa di fretta, e lo devi fare in modo affidabile!

Esempi?

Apro un ftp in 3 click a casa di un mio amico per scambiarci files.

Lo levo dallo zaino e in 4 secondi (nemmeno) è acceso e a disposizione mia.

Sul treno lo apro, mi guardo un film/cartone dei simpsons, o ascolto musica, e poi lo chiudo al volo.

La configurazione della rete a "locations" è troppo comoda: ho impostato le impostazioni delle varie case dei miei amici e posti dove vado una sola volta, e poi ogni volta che torno là con 2 click mi si imposta tutto in automatico.

A casa sta connesso ad amule giorno e notte, e le ventole non si accendono *MAI* (riposo tranquillo con amule che scarica hehehe)

Tante e tante altre...

Questo per dire cosa:

A casa per passare ore liete mi tengo gentoo, in giro per il mondo dove di solito ho altro da fare che spippolare su gentoo, ho la powerbook che mi dice: "usami, sono tua"  :Wink: 

Per favore non scateniamo flames del tipo: qui non si deve suggerire mac è un forum di gentoo:

Io ho riportato la mia esperienza, puntualizzando le differenze, vissute da me, non inventate o campate in aria, dei due oggetti.

Per le quali preferisco un x86 con gentoo come fisso e un mac come portatile.

My too see  :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ti dico la mia esperienza:
> 
> MacOSX mi *annoia* perchè non ci devo fare quasi nulla, è li, funziona, ha tutto quello che mi serve.

 

Esatto.

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Apro un ftp in 3 click a casa di un mio amico per scambiarci files.

 

Beh, io in un solo comando di shell  :Smile: 

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> La configurazione della rete a "locations" è troppo comoda: ho impostato le impostazioni delle varie case dei miei amici e posti dove vado una sola volta, e poi ogni volta che torno là con 2 click mi si imposta tutto in automatico.

 

Pensa che io sto lavorando ad uno script (che forse integrero' con Hotplug) che fa la stessa cosa, e cerca di fare anche di più: autorilevamento della locazione e autoconfigurazione. Devo solo avere il tempo di finirlo che tra lavoro e universita', mi rimane giusto il tempo per vivere  :Very Happy: .

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Per favore non scateniamo flames del tipo: qui non si deve suggerire mac è un forum di gentoo:

 

Ma figurarsi, quale flame. So' punti di vista.  :Very Happy: 

Cmq quando avevo portatile x86 con Linux io mi trovavo bene. Ci facevo tutto a volo.

Pure le presentazioni dei seminari.  :Smile: 

Son punti di vista, vero.  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lopio wrote:*   

> provo a suggerire un benq 7000 y11

 

A me sinceramente piace tanto questo... peso ~2 kg, schermo 14" e scheda video con ram non integrata... che puoi volere di più dalla vita?

Il 12 pollici è bellino ma se ci devi scrivere sacrifichi troppo gli occhi... serve soprattutto per chi davvero necessita di una soluzione iper-trasportabile

Il 14" mi sembra un compromesso accettabilissimo tra comodità visiva, dimensioni e peso   :Wink: 

qualcuno sa se qualche catena di negozi vende i benq? finora non ne ho trovato nessuno in negozi "famosi" ( e non volevo comprarlo dal primo negozio raccattato su internet...)

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> [
> 
> A me sinceramente piace tanto questo... peso ~2 kg, schermo 14" e scheda video con ram non integrata... che puoi volere di più dalla vita?
> 
> Il 12 pollici è bellino ma se ci devi scrivere sacrifichi troppo gli occhi... serve soprattutto per chi davvero necessita di una soluzione iper-trasportabile
> ...

 

Ne ho preso uno con queste caratteristiche. Un Asus.

----------

## n3mo

Il buon X31 nominato in precedenza ha terminato il bootstrap ed è stato configurato a dovere, quindi, in poco più di 1 Kg e mezzo, si avvia velocemente, con quickswitch cambio le impostazioni di rete con un comando, ascolto musica con xmms, vedo film con mplayer, ho tutti quei tool di rete che amo, ma sopratutto uso quello che ritengo il miglior sistema operativo esistente........I love Gentoo, I love Freedom

----------

## n3m0

 *n3mo wrote:*   

> Il buon X31 nominato

 

Prezzo troppo alto per l'hardware che ci sta dentro...

IMHO.

----------

## shev

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Pensa che io sto lavorando ad uno script (che forse integrero' con Hotplug) che fa la stessa cosa, e cerca di fare anche di più: autorilevamento della locazione e autoconfigurazione

 

Giusto per dovere di cronaca, non fa "di più": anche in macosx c'è la locations "automatic" che rileva da solo dove si trova e si adatta (o cerca di farlo  :Razz: )

Sulle dimensioni del 12" vs 14" non dico nulla, lo ritengo soggettivo: io non trovo il 12" piccolo ne scomodo quando devo scrivere. Ho 1024x768 come risoluzione, caratteri nitidi e chiari, non mi affatica di certo anche quando ci passo ore e ore sopra. Però capisco che altri possano non trovarlo così comodo, vuoi per problemi di vista, abitudini diverse, etc

Chiudo con un ultima cosa (no, non è il solito consiglio "compra il pbook", quello è sottointeso  :Wink: ): se opti per il pbook, aspetta almeno la metà di gennaio, all'expò di San Francisco del 10 gennaio potrebbero esserci novità in proposito, anche solo per upgrade della linea attuale.

----------

## n3m0

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*   Pensa che io sto lavorando ad uno script (che forse integrero' con Hotplug) che fa la stessa cosa, e cerca di fare anche di più: autorilevamento della locazione e autoconfigurazione 
> 
> Giusto per dovere di cronaca, non fa "di più": anche in macosx c'è la locations "automatic" che rileva da solo dove si trova e si adatta (o cerca di farlo )

 

Mhm. Vediamo se c'e' anche quest'altra feature sperimentale che vorrei implementare (ne feci una volta uno scriptino che pero' andava un po' a culo  :Very Happy: ): 

- se non trova DHCP e la location è "nuova", sniffa la rete e cerca di capire su che subnet ci si trova e poi cerca un ip libero  :Smile: 

Questo e' il vero segreto del mio programmillo  :Cool: 

 *shev wrote:*   

> io non trovo il 12" piccolo ne scomodo quando devo scrivere.

 

Su questo concordo.  :Very Happy: 

 *shev wrote:*   

> se opti per il pbook, aspetta almeno la metà di gennaio, all'expò di San Francisco del 10 gennaio potrebbero esserci novità in proposito, anche solo per upgrade della linea attuale.

 

Ottimo. Tanto devo aspettare che mi arrivi il danaro, che arriva a fine mese di gennaio, quindi è ok  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> - se non trova DHCP e la location è "nuova", sniffa la rete e cerca di capire su che subnet ci si trova e poi cerca un ip libero 
> 
> Questo e' il vero segreto del mio programmillo 
> 
> 

 

lol, non so se arriva a questo livello. A dire il vero non so nemmeno se funziona bene quanto ho detto prima, per motivi di tempo e risorse preferisco impostare il mio elenco di postazioni e cambiarle a mano quando mi sposto, così non ho  mai usato l'automatic e verificato se e come funziona.

In bocca al lupo allora  :Smile: 

----------

## CLod

io ho un dell 8200 

nessun problema

funziona molto bene

unica cosa non so se puoi escludere windows dall'acquisto

----------

## Vide

 *Quote:*   

> ..ma prendere un mac e togliergli la "pantera" che ha dentro mi sembra una forzatura.

 

Scusa ma non capisco questo passaggio...cosa vuoi dire? Credo che Gentoo tu la possa mettere anche in parallelo a OSX...

----------

## neon

 *Vide wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ..ma prendere un mac e togliergli la "pantera" che ha dentro mi sembra una forzatura. 
> 
> Scusa ma non capisco questo passaggio...cosa vuoi dire? Credo che Gentoo tu la possa mettere anche in parallelo a OSX...

 

Credo si riferisse al fatto che gli ibook sono un pò più lenti dei powerbook e la "pantera" che c'è dentro somiglia di più ad un micetto...

----------

## earcar

Ottimi portatili i powerbook. Piccolo problema: non esistono ancora driver per linux-ppc per le loro schede video. Lui è un grafico: io lo orienterei più su un amd64 con una scheda nvidia. la configurazione di quell'asus ke ho postato sopra sembra fatta apposta.... Per quanto riguarda il discorso monitor: questi portatili hanno dei monitor favolosi! L'altro giorno sono andato alla mediaworld e ho visto portatili hp, acer, toshiba, ecc. ma i migliori come schermo erano gli asus! (dopo i sony ke hanno qualcosa di favoloso al posto del monitor...)

----------

## =DvD=

Continuo a pensare che i grafici si trovino meglio con il mac.

Mio zio fa grafica da anni, usa mac e pc, ma il mac è troppo più comodo, *in quell'ambito* =D

----------

## n3m0

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Continuo a pensare che i grafici si trovino meglio con il mac.
> 
> Mio zio fa grafica da anni, usa mac e pc, ma il mac è troppo più comodo, *in quell'ambito* =D

 

Già, ma col loro sistema operativo. 

Se l'autore originale del post (non io che mi sono intromesso) vuole usare Linux, di certo per fare grafica con Linux si deve scordare il Mac  :Smile: 

IMHO

----------

## lopio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qualcuno sa se qualche catena di negozi vende i benq? finora non ne ho trovato nessuno in negozi "famosi" ( e non volevo comprarlo dal primo negozio raccattato su internet...)

 

Aspetta qualche giorno che ti racconto come va a finire .In ogni caso controlla se il modello 98.K1201.Y11 abbia hd fujutsu MHT2060AH o modello a 5400 perche' a me adesso e' arrivato con hd MHT2060AT a 4200.

La rivista portatili&wireless metteva in evidenza che hd era a 4200 (e nonstante questa pecca premiato lo stesso) ma le offerte e le specifiche continuano a dichiarare velocita' 5400  quindi mi aspettavo che ci fosse stato nel frattempo un aggiornamento dell'intera linea.

Quando ho chiesto al rivenditore lui mi ha rassicurato perche' si e' informato presso benq e mi ha inviato un doc specifico dell'area partner dove tale info era confermata

Quindi il negoziante ha fatto il suo lavoro ma benq non lo so visto che non puo' dichiarare una cosa e farne un'altra.

Al rientro dalle ferie vediamo se mi sostituiscono il pezzo

In ogni caso sembra proprio un gioellino

----------

## imagino

E infine l'ho comprato!

Innanzitutto grazie a TUTTI per la miriade di suggerimenti che m'avete dato. Qualcuno di voi m'ha proposto un pbook ed effettivamente fu la prima opzione che guardai...ma a parità di hardware devo dire che costano davvero tanto per le mie tascucce. Inoltre ho lavorato un bel po' su MacOsX ma ormai sono "vittima" di Linux e riesco a trovare "scomodo" persino l'OsX (che ho adorato per anni!). L'AMD64 della Asus è forse stata una delle proposte piu' allettanti e a dire il vero non sono sicuro d'aver fatto una buona cosa a scartarlo. Fra l'altro m'hanno parlato benissimo dei notebook Asus. Alla fine però ho optato per l'8600c della DELL. Intel Centrino 1.7ghz, un giga di ram, nvidia ge force con 64 mega di memoria video, e un hd da 60 giga a 7200rpm (!). Lo schermo è da 14,4'' (un buon compromesso fra l'orgasmico 17'' del 9200 e il 14'') e un mio amico che ha avuto parecchi portatili ha detto che nella versione che ho preso io (1680 x 1050) è davvero ottimo, molto brillante e veloce.

Insomma...credo d'aver comprato una macchina adeguata alle mie esigenze. E in ogni caso ORMAI è fatta, quindi non posso tornare indietro. Unica pecca: non è possibile evitare la licenza per windows XP. Una volta ricevuto il tutto a casa vedrò se sarà il caso di procedere con le beghe burocratiche per la restituzione di winXP e l'ottenimento del relativo rimborso o se lasciar perdere e regalare la mia copia di XP a qualche acerrimo nemico!

Auguri di buon anno e...ci ribecchiamo qui per le esperienze col nuovo notebook!!! (che si spera saranno positive!!)

----------

## prada

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Io ho un ibook e ci ho lasciato sopra macos e va alla grande lo stesso... e ora comincino pure gli insuliti  
> 
> No, a parte gli scherzi, macos è un buon sistema operativo e poi boo, forse sul portatile voglio qualcosa che funzioni subito senza tanti casini.. per sbattermi la testa ho il fisso con gentoo  

 

credo che macos sia il miglio sistema operativo che esista, è graficamente bellissimo e soprattutto gira alla grande su processori di 600MHz...

----------

## mouser

 *prada wrote:*   

> credo che macos sia il miglio sistema operativo che esista, è graficamente bellissimo e soprattutto gira alla grande su processori di 600MHz...

 

Mah, non ho mai utilizzato MacOs ma credo che nella lista dei migliori sistemi operativi non sia al primo posto per vari motivi (primo fra tutti.... e' closed)

----------

## randomaze

 *prada wrote:*   

> gira alla grande su processori di 600MHz...

 

attento perché il numero di megahertz non é un indicatore di velocità, a meno di non parlare dello stesso modello di processori.

Il confronto non é fattibile su processori "vagamente simili" come l'AMD athlon e il Pentium4 immagina quello che cambia passando a PPC.

----------

## prada

Sì lo so, però credo che sia anche merito del sistema operativo se va così bene. L'architettura è diversa e non di poco però se provassero a fare un windows leggero invece che pieno di cavolate che appesantiscono non poco il sistema forse girerebbe meglio anche su pc meno dotati. Ho detto windows perchè lei ha i miliardi per fare ricerca in quel senso.. adesso mi fermo sennò finisco OT..

----------

## lavish

 *prada wrote:*   

> [CUT].. adesso mi fermo sennò finisco OT..

 

Sei/Siamo gia' OT  :Razz: 

Comunque benvenuto! Ma usi gentoo o macosX, scusa? non ho capito   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## prada

In effetti non mi sono presentato, comunque uso Gentoo da poco meno di un anno e credo che non la cambio più. Il mac os l'ho visto e provato brevemente sul portatile di un collega universitario e mi è sembrato decisamente valido e esteticamente imbattibile. Anzi credo che i portatili apple siamo i veri portatili. Per quanto riguarda il portatile per la gentoo direi che non c'è un modello particolare, io la vedo andare benissimo su quasi tutti i modelli. Non credo neanche che sia fondamentale il clock della cpu perchè si può sempre installare con i pacchetti precompilati. Direi che puoi guardarti attorno e scegliere secondo le tue preferenze.

----------

## Thundah

Io ho un acer Aspire 1672 LMi e devo dire che mi trovo bene! Bom non ho ancora configurato FireWire e PCMCIA perché non mi servono!

Mauro

----------

## koma

Io sto usando un Dell Latitude D600 e ne sono contentissimo oltretutto la documentazione è abbondantissima (google r0x).

Tutte le periferiche bluethoot e wireless comreso sono *nix compatibili =).

Un'ottima scelta a un basso costo con una buona resa

----------

## prada

Ecco magari per l'hardware è bene chiedere un po in giro, anche se mi sembra che ormai sia praticamente tutto supportato (rispetto ai tempi del mio approccio (Red Hat 7)) quindi vai tranquillo. A proposito se hai già fatto la tua scelta faccela sapere, prima o poi dovrò cambiare poratile anche io..   :Wink: 

----------

## imagino

sisi, la scelta è stata fatta e la sto già usando dal 7 gennaio  :Smile:  Scrissi anche un post per comunicarvelo e ringraziarvi tutti. Alla dine ho optato per il Dell Inspiron 8600c. Forse è un po' pesante, ma nello zaino ci sta tranquillamente. Come macchina è fantastica. L'hd da 60 giga a 7200rpm va che è un amore, la scheda grafica Nvidia finalmente m'ha levato di mezzo tutte le stranezze alle quali m'ero abituato con le ati (anche se pare che siano appena usciti o stiano per uscire driver nuovi e ben fatti per le ati), la scheda sonora funge, quella ethernet pure, nessun problema con le periferiche USB. non ho provato il firewire ma ho letto che è supportato. Stesso dicasi per pcmcia e wireless. Il modem mi sta dando qualche problema ma in fase di compilazione...in sostanza la compilazione non va a buon fine! L'ACPI sembra funzionare anche se non l'ho ancora configurato a dovere né messo troppo alla prova (ho provato il suspend to disk...che è stato emozionante!). La cpu è sufficientemente veloce da permettermi di fare quel che faccio senza il minimo rallentamento (blender ci gira liscio liscio) e il giga di ram si sente! Mai avuto tanta ram libera, dopo aver lanciato X e KDE! La batteria non dura i secoli (piu' o meno 3 ore, se non lo uso per scopi multimediali) ma per le mie necessità va piu' che bene (inoltre, per quanto ne so, un display come questo consuma parecchio di norma (l'immagine è nitidissima e molto brillante)). Anche il masterizzatore finora ha fatto il suo lavoro (ho preo' provato solo a masterizzare cd-r, niente cd-rw, ma non vedo perché non dovrebbero funzionare). Insomma...mooooooolto soddisfatto. Il pc non è nemmeno molto rumoroso, il che è cosa gradita.

Acquisto consigliato anche se non economicissimo (1504 €).

Rinnovo i miei ringraziamenti a tutti voi che m'avete dato una mano a capire quale fosse l'acquisto migliore per me! Ciaociao!!

Miché!

----------

## Xet

io ho un Acer Aspire 2023WLMi comprato 4 mesi fa a 1900 euri circa

va praticamente tutto...eccetto i tasti del volup voldn sul bordo, mentre vanno quelli sulla tastiera (fn) 

non ho avuto occasione di provare bluetooth dato che non ho null'altro che supporti...

per il resto rulla abbestia  :Smile: 

acquisto caro, per chi vuole rimpiazzare definitivamente il desktop per giocare e per tutto il resto.

nota negativa: mi son giunte voci che la acer non supporti linux...è vero ma chissenefotte  :Smile:  basta che funzioni tutto  :Very Happy: 

saluti

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciao A tutti sono qui per chiedervi un consiglio: debbo preventivare l'acquisto di un pc portatile e stavo valutando il seguente modello: Acer 1524 WMLi per informazioni andate su http://www.misterprice.it/Shop/Product.asp?IdSos=ACPCN306

E' un AMD 64 ha una scheda grafica NVIDIA, un pò di tutte le interfaccie e la cifra di acquisto si aggira a poco più dei 1300 ¤

Che ne dite? Secondo voi il fatto che si basi su una cpu a 64 bit potrebbe garantirmi una longevità superiore a un normale portatile? Tenete conto che per quanto riguarda l'autonomia non ho grossi problemi, perchè quando vado da clienti ho sempre la possibilità di alimentarmi da rete e in casa lo terrei sempre collegato...

Non so esattamente se l'HDD sia da 4200 rpm o superiore, ma non credo sia un grosso problema anche perchè mica ci debbo fare girare doom 3 

Avete qualche esperienza su una architettura a 64 bit? Che problemi potrei riscontrare? E soprattutto avete consigli su ottimizzazioni particolari? Oppure (stravolgo direttamente tutto) mi suggerite un'alto portatile?  :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

il difetto maggiormente attribuito ai portatili con athlon64 è la poca autonomia perchè il chippozzo consuma intorno agli 80W quindi la longevità è piuttosto compromessa (si parla comunque di 3h abbondanti a quanto ne so). per quanto riguarda l'architettura: mai avuti problemi particolari... solo soddisfazioni  :Razz:  (l'unica cosa che ho riscontrato è l'impossibilità di tenere su firefox i plugin per flash e per java contemporaneamente per una questione di binari del plugin flash compilati a SOLI ( :Razz: ) 32bit  :Smile: )

il mio desktop và una meraviglia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hellraiser

Che ne pensate di questo notebook ??

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/it/it/ho/WF06a/22655-186249-179533-179533-179533-12090386.html

è un Compaq Presario R3410EA

Mia madre si è fissata che se lo vuole comprare per lei, dato che sta in offerta a un centro commerciale a un prezzo di 650 euro + o -! Che ne dite?

A me sembra un po scarno, anche per il peso...vabbe pero mia madre lo utilizzera per office,posta elettronica, web surfing! Logicamente appena lo compro c installero anche gentoo,con la speranza di far imparare a mia madre Linux   :Smile: 

Fatemi sapere...che domani mattina probabilmente lo andiamo a comprare..

CiauZz

 :Wink: 

----------

## CLod

io ho un dell inspiron 8200 e gentoo va benissimo

vorrei installare gentoo anche sul iBook della mia ragazza, ma nn me lo lascerebbe mai toccare   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *CLod wrote:*   

> io ho un dell inspiron 8200 e gentoo va benissimo
> 
> vorrei installare gentoo anche sul iBook della mia ragazza, ma nn me lo lascerebbe mai toccare  

 

meglio quello che altro  :Razz: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Benone!!! Insomma 3 ore o 2 oer di autonomia per ilchippone non mi danno fastidio, anche perchè come dicevo rimarrei quasi sempre attaccato alla rete!

Se dovessi installarci sopra Gnome 2.8 con ephipany (mozilla) secondo voi potrei avere problemi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vedi se qua http://www.linux-laptop.net/ qualcuno ha avuto problemi  :Wink: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Benone!!! Insomma 3 ore o 2 oer di autonomia per ilchippone non mi danno fastidio, anche perchè come dicevo rimarrei quasi sempre attaccato alla rete!
> 
> Se dovessi installarci sopra Gnome 2.8 con ephipany (mozilla) secondo voi potrei avere problemi?

 

da me gnome va benone (anche se kde rulez  :Razz: )

----------

## Dr.Dran

WOW Grazie!

avevo proprio bisogno di avere qualche conferma.... sono deciso che lo comprerò verso fine mese, e poi è possibile che essendo una architettura nuova a 64 bit la vita del portatile possa essere mooolto più lunga di altri, potrebbe diventare obsoleto in tempi + lenti   :Cool:   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

non ne sono sicuro.... l'avvento dei proci multi-core è imminente ormai (ma siamo OT)

----------

## hellraiser

Compaq Presario r3410ea Acquistato!

Stasera comincio l'installazione da stage1...poi vi faro sapere!

Ma il livecd di lxnay setta da solo la Freq_cpu durante la compilazione??

perche senno con "cat /proc/cpuinfo" mi da' solo 700  mhz!  :Sad: 

il proc è un Athlon-xp-M 2800+

----------

## superfayan

io da una sett circa ho un acer aspire 2023 Wlmi 

mi trovo benissimo! va tutto a parte i driver ati (casini nei caricamenti dei moduli)

 :Confused: 

secondo me prendere un ibook o powerbook per metter su linux è un'assurdità...

macosx è il + BEL sistema operativo del mondo... (sottolineo BELLO) che poi in linuz puoi fare tante belle cose è un'altro discorso...   :Wink: 

cmq se devi prendere un portatile suggerisco CENTRINO di buona marca... piccolino leggero.. portatile insomma   :Laughing: 

----------

## vargaso

uhm.. che ne dite di questo ?

Asus M6862neup

- Processore Intel Pentium M 735 a 1.7Ghz con 1MB On-Die L2 Cache

- BIOS AMI 4MB Flash EPROM, PMU, Plug & Play (Boot da HDD IDE e FDD USB)

- Supporto Funzione Power4 Gear

- Supporto Funzione Touch-Pad Loc

- Chipset Intel Odem (855PM) & ICH4-M

- Memoria: 512MB DDR (espandibilità Max: 2GB di SODIMM DDR 333 DRAM)

- Display a Matrice Attiva TFT 15" XGA/SXGA+; Risoluzione massima 1400 x 1050

- Sezione video ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 con 64MB di memoria DDR

- Slot PC Card PCMCIA 2.1: supporta una scheda Tipo II/I; Architettura a 32-bit PC CardBus 1.0

- Card Reader Standard integrato con supporto: MMC / SD, Memory Stick / MS-Pro

- Hard Disk da 80GB 2.5" 9.5mm IDE Ultra DMA/100 (S.M.A.R.T. Supportato)

- Masterizzatore DVD-DUAL 5.25" ATAPI

- Supporto Modulo con funzione Hot Swap e 2 ndo HDD/Batt

- Wireless LAN integrata: 802.11g

- Fax/Modem PPT V.92 MDC integrato universale

- Scheda di rete Fast Ethernet integrata 10/100/1000 Mbps; Supporto Full & Half duplex 10/100 Mbps

- Indicatori LED: Power On/Suspend, Batteria Carica /In Carica/Bassa, Email, Attività WLAN, Attività Audio DJ, Accesso al Disco, Caps Lock, Number Lock,

- Tastiera Full-Size Ergonomica come Desktop 87/88 tasti, 3mm con tasti Funzione

- Tasti veloci: 5 pulsanti, Email, Internet, WLAN on/off, T/P-Lock on/off, Power4 Gear Hotkey con funzione Overclock

- Porte: 1 porta VGA Mini D-sub 15-pin per Monitor Esterno; 4 porte USB 2.0; 1 porta parallela EPP/ECP D-sub 25-pin; 1 uscita TV; 1 porta IEEE 1394 tipo B; 2 jack Audio: Mic-in & Speaker-out; 1 connettore LAN RJ-45 e 1 connettore telefonico RJ-11; 1 porta IrDA; 1 connettore PortBar III a 68-pin

- Audio AC'97 compatibile integrato con effetto 3D & Full Duplex

- Autoparlanti Stereo integrati e Microfono

- S/W Volume up/down

- Audio DJ: Tasto di accensione e 4 tasti Multimediali (play/pause, stop, forward/volume up, rewind/volume down); Supporto Media Player (CD/MP3/DVD/VCD) e Audio DJ

- Gestione alimentazione: SMI power management, Stand-by, Suspend to Disk, and Suspend to RAM; ACPI 2.0 supportato

- Batteria Li-Ion a 8 celle, 14.8V, 4400mAh, 65W: Durata 5.5 ore (8.5 ore con seconda batteria); Tempo di ricarica veloce 2 ore al 90% (Macchina Spenta) / 4 ore (Macchina Accesa)

- Supporto per Seconda Batteria intercambiabile (tramite alloggiamento unità ottica)

- Alimentatore Output: 19V DC, 3.42A, 65W; Input : 100~240V AC, 50/60Hz universale; 2/3 pin power supply system

- Periferica di Puntamento: Touchpad integrato; 2 pulsanti e 2 tasti scroll up/down; Supporto funzione Pad-Lock

- Dissipazione Calore 24.5 W thermal envelop

- Dissipatore in rame ad alta efficienza con circuito di raffreddamento (2 Moduli)

- Temperatura controllata da ventola multi velocità con prevenzione della rumorosità "Flux Tunnel Routing"

- Sicurezza: Password di protezione al boot del BIOS; Password di protezione HDD & Security Lock; Presa Kensington Lock

- Dimensioni e Peso: 354 x 273 x 22 ~ 34 mm; circa 2.6 kg (senza travel drawer)

Prezzo sui 1.800.00 euro... e' troppo secondo voi?

----------

## gutter

Io ho un Asus M2442NUP, molto simile al tuo solo che è un 14''. 

sono molto soddisfatto dell'acquisto e ti consiglio gli asus  :Wink: 

----------

## vargaso

oh eccellente ... magari ci faccio un pensierino  :Smile: 

----------

## n3m0

Benq Joybook 7000.

Altrimenti, se non ti preme usare Linux, i nuovi powerbook a prezzo stracciato.

----------

## n3m0

 *prada wrote:*   

> credo che macos sia il miglio sistema operativo che esista, è graficamente bellissimo e soprattutto gira alla grande su processori di 600MHz...

 

Attenzione che i PPC sono processori superscalari, non puoi pensare ai loro megahertz come pensi a quelli di una CPU x86...

----------

## gutter

 *vargaso wrote:*   

> oh eccellente ... magari ci faccio un pensierino 

 

La cosa interessante è che tutto l'harware è supportato.

----------

## vargaso

 *Quote:*   

> La cosa interessante è che tutto l'harware è supportato.

 

Ecco quello che ti stavo per chiedere  :Smile: 

Mi hai anticipato  :Wink: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

uno sharp con procio transmeta? 7h e passa di autonomia non ti attizzano?  :Razz: 

per quanto riguarda l'asus di cui sopra.... io mi informerei MOLTO BENE su come funzionano i drivers ati adesso  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Benq Joybook 7000.
> 
> 

 

Si, anche io sono un fan del Joybook 7000 (14"128x768, 2kg, scheda vido con ram dedicata, 5 ore di autonomia dichiarata)   :Very Happy:  Purtroppo però non ho fatto in tempo ad acquistarlo che è già uscito di produzione   :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Aspetto con ansia l'uscita del nuovo modello che, da quanto ho capito, dovrebbe essere equivalente ma montare il nuovo chipset centrino e un hd da 5400 rpm....

P.S. qualcuno ha esperienze del joybook 7000 sotto gentoo? Tipo supporto hardware, problemi eventuali riscontrati... etc, etc,

----------

## n3m0

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Aspetto con ansia l'uscita del nuovo modello che, da quanto ho capito, dovrebbe essere equivalente ma montare il nuovo chipset centrino e un hd da 5400 rpm....

 

Un rivenditore qua a Napoli ha già il nuovo modello...che tra l'altro vorrei prendere...Ma sono ancora preso dalla mia eterna battaglia. In piu', mi sembra eccessivo il prezzo che ha il rivenditore...

Devo chiamare Benq per certi dettagli.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> P.S. qualcuno ha esperienze del joybook 7000 sotto gentoo? Tipo supporto hardware, problemi eventuali riscontrati... etc, etc,

 

Io ho guardato l'hardware contenuto e dovrebbe andare tutto e se ho capito come e' fatto quel telecomando, ci dovrebbero essere speranze di fare andare anche quello  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lopio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*   Benq Joybook 7000.
> 
>  
> 
> Si, anche io sono un fan del Joybook 7000 (14"128x768, 2kg, scheda vido con ram dedicata, 5 ore di autonomia dichiarata)   Purtroppo però non ho fatto in tempo ad acquistarlo che è già uscito di produzione   
> ...

 

come promesso ai tempi rieckcomi qui. Avevo acuistato joybook 7000 su internet (napoli). Le specifiche parlavano di hd 5400 ma cosi' non era, Ebbene il rivenditore mi  ha messo in contatto con Benq dove mi hanno sostituito a loro spese hd.

A  parte la paura di spedire il portatile con TNT tutto si e' concluso per il meglio. Il tutto comuqnue e' capitato perche' le spec erano nuove e si riferiscono al lancio previsto per fne febbraio. 

Dvo dire che il portatile e' veloce , piccolo, leggero e silenzioso

Sono contento dell'acquisto  :Wink: 

----------

## cirpo

ciao a tutti, mi serve un consiglio..

sto per comprarmi un nuovo portatile * spendendo al massimo 2000 euro), e non so quale scegliere!

Vorrei che fosse equipaggiato da una buona scheda video, molti di voi mi diranno di prenderne uno che abbia un chipset nvidia, ma purtroppo le soluzioni che ho trovato con questo chipset non sono un granche....mi spiego:

Io vorrei un portatle non troppo pesante(max 3 kg, meno e' meglio),centrino con durata batteria minima oltre le 3 ore e una buona scheda video.

Purtroppo i portatili che ho trovato con una nvidia o aveveano un P4 o pesavano oltre i 3 Kg e mezzo o avevano uno schermo wide screen da 17 pollici.

Ora la mia domanda e' la seguente: i nuovi dirver ATI ti permettono di sfruttare le nuove schede(9600-9700,v3100 ecc) al massimo, potendo utilizzare le features di xorg & co?

Sono indeciso fra le seguenti marche:

Sony vaio(che ho tuttora, ma troppo cari )

Asus(dicono che abbia componenti scadenti)

Dell

Powerbook(anche se penso propio di scartarlo, visto che non tutto funziona e gira sotto linux)

grazie

----------

## Mr.Evolution

iBOOK: ottimo supporto e se giri per il forum ho visto altri thread (in ita) su questo argomento

----------

## lavish

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> iBOOK: ottimo supporto e se giri per il forum ho visto altri thread (in ita) su questo argomento

 

Avendo $ lo prenderei anche io... non so se hai visto questo 3d: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-269675-highlight-quale+portatile.html

----------

## SilverXXX

benq joybook 7000.

L'unico problema è la scheda grafica, che è ati, ma magari con i nuovi driver (e il loro impegno in campo linux  :Very Happy:  ) non dovrest avere problemi gravi.

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge con il thread di cirpo.

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Ciao a tutti!

Volevo acquistare suddetto portatile (ECS Transmeta 8600), un po' perchè volevo qualcosa di diverso, un po' per le doti del processore Efficeon di Transmeta, un po' perchè il notebook mi costa 569 euro (WLAN, HD 40GB, 256RAM DDR, combo CDRW-DVD, etc...)  :Very Happy: 

Ecco un link ... http://www.ecsusa.com/products/532_spec.html

Cercamdo su gentoo.org ho trovato qualcosa, e qualcosa "googling on the web"...

Volevo sapere se qualcuno aveva esperienza da condividere sul comportamento di questo tipo di processore con Linux.

Grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## alexmaz

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

>  *prada wrote:*   credo che macos sia il miglio sistema operativo che esista, è graficamente bellissimo e soprattutto gira alla grande su processori di 600MHz... 
> 
> Attenzione che i PPC sono processori superscalari, non puoi pensare ai loro megahertz come pensi a quelli di una CPU x86...

 

I processori x86 sono superscalari dal lontano 1993 con l'introduzione nel Pentium di una seconda execution pipeline. 

http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/cpu/pentium-1.ars/1

----------

## comio

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> Volevo acquistare suddetto portatile (ECS Transmeta 8600)
> 
> ...
> 
> Volevo sapere se qualcuno aveva esperienza da condividere sul comportamento di questo tipo di processore con Linux.

 

non credo che abbia problemi particolari, dato che è sempre un x86. Nel kernel c'è proprio il tuo processore, mentre fra le opzioni di gcc mi pare che ci sia qualcosa di compatibile.

enjoy

ciao

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Sto per ordinare un Dell Inspirion 9300 con scheda video nvidia 6800 go, 1GB RAM, HD 80 GB e display 17" 1920*1200

Qualcuno ha avuto esperienze con Dell? Come si è trovato?

----------

## n3m0

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

> Sto per ordinare un Dell Inspirion 9300 con scheda video nvidia 6800 go, 1GB RAM, HD 80 GB e display 17" 1920*1200

 

Sei OT, questo è un thread che parla di Portatili  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha avuto esperienze con Dell? Come si è trovato?

 

Si, io, indirettamente, ma sufficientemente per dirti: ottima macchina.

----------

## randomaze

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> Volevo acquistare suddetto portatile (ECS Transmeta 8600)

 

Ti ho mergiato il topic con questo che parla di portatili "sui generis".

Come detto da comio sul processore non dovresti avere ecessivi problemi, in ogni caso ti consiglio di spulciare la lista in http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/ecs.html dove si parla di installazione sui portatili ECS e in almeno uno ho visto che usano un crusoe, magari trovi informazioni utili  :Wink: 

Naturalmente se lo compri facci sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## GNU/Duncan

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

>  *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   Sto per ordinare un Dell Inspirion 9300 con scheda video nvidia 6800 go, 1GB RAM, HD 80 GB e display 17" 1920*1200 
> 
> Sei OT, questo è un thread che parla di Portatili  
> 
> 

 

ahahah non ho grosse esigenze di trasportabilità... o lavorare lungamente senza alimentazione, deve solo permettermi di portarmi il lavoro dietro  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   Qualcuno ha avuto esperienze con Dell? Come si è trovato? 
> 
> Si, io, indirettamente, ma sufficientemente per dirti: ottima macchina.

 

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## cirpo

ciao a me piacerebbe prendermi questo : http://vaio.sony-europe.com/ShowProduct.do?site=ite_it_IT&category=VN+FS+Series&product=VGN-FS115S

ha una scheda nvidia, pero' c'e' scritto che la batteria dura solo 2 ore!! io pensavo che con il centrino la batteria durasse di piu'!

Qualcuno con esperienza vaio+centrino?

----------

## GNU/Duncan

i vaio sono bellissimi, però hanno il difetto di avere una risoluzione bassa per le mie esigenze

----------

## cirpo

sono d'accordo che i vaio sono bellissimi, io ne possiedo gia' uno, ma e' un p4 e la batteria dura 1 ora e 20 .

Volevo comprarmi un centrino, cosi' la batteria dura di piu', ma sul sito della sony c'e' scritto che dura solo due ore, volevo sapere se e' approsimativo o  se magari dura di piu'....

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Ragazzi, mi è arrivato... splendido...

ho cominciato a reinstallare... dual boot

Che FS mi consigliate di usare per Gentoo? sul desktop ho XFS... qualcuno ha esperienza di utilizzo di questo FS su portatile?

----------

## neon

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, mi è arrivato... splendido...

 

Alla fine che hai preso?

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

> Che FS mi consigliate di usare per Gentoo? sul desktop ho XFS... qualcuno ha esperienza di utilizzo di questo FS su portatile?

 

Se usi xfs sul desk e ti ci trovi bene perche' non metterlo sul portatile? Non cambia mica nulla...

----------

## AlterX

Io ho un bel HP zd7395ea...un mostro di computer  :Twisted Evil: 

P4 HyperTthreading 3.4Ghz

BUS 800Mhz - cache L2 1MB

Schermo 16:9 brightview da 17'' con nvidia GeForce FX Go5700 128MB AGP dedicata

1GB di RAM DDR 333Mhz

Masterizzatore CD/DVD + e -

Lettore digitale 5 in 1 (SD Memori stick ecc...)

Scheda wireless integrata 802.11 b/g

Hard disk 100GB: unica pecca 4200 rpm  :Crying or Very sad: 

Porta infrarossi integrata

3D Sound Blaster pro a 16bit - Altoparlanti Harman/kardon

modem interno

scheda rete

uscita video, porta firewire, 4 porte usb 2.0

più solite cose....

peso: 4.2kg

Ma una cosa eccezionale: un film si vede e si sente come un televisore al plasma!!

Costo: intorno ai 2.000 circa 3 mesi fa.

con gentoo va una pasquetta...non riesco a far funzionare solo il modem, irda e lettore  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*   ..per avere un portatile 12"... 
> 
> ...
> 
> Schermo 16:9 brightview da 17'

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## n3m0

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*    *n3m0 wrote:*   ..per avere un portatile 12"... 
> 
> ...
> 
> Schermo 16:9 brightview da 17' 
> ...

 

LOL!  :Laughing: 

----------

## GNU/Duncan

 *neon wrote:*   

>  *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   Ragazzi, mi è arrivato... splendido... 
> 
> Alla fine che hai preso?
> 
> 

 

Dell Inspirion 9300

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   Che FS mi consigliate di usare per Gentoo? sul desktop ho XFS... qualcuno ha esperienza di utilizzo di questo FS su portatile? 
> 
> Se usi xfs sul desk e ti ci trovi bene perche' non metterlo sul portatile? Non cambia mica nulla...

 

Vero... ma prima volevo sentire qualche esperienza diretta  :Smile: 

----------

## AlterX

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

>  *neon wrote:*    *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   Ragazzi, mi è arrivato... splendido... 
> 
> Alla fine che hai preso?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Io uso xfs su tutte le macchine desktop e portatili che ho!

nessun problema!  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*    *n3m0 wrote:*   ..per avere un portatile 12"... 
> 
> ...
> 
> Schermo 16:9 brightview da 17' 
> ...

 

ehehehehe.....che dire  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## shev

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> ehehehehe.....che dire   

 

[mod]

Direi "quotiamo come si deve, è inutile riportare interi messaggi, addirittura annidati! Basta un po' di scrolling e si mantiene leggibile il forum. Se si quota bisogna riportare solo il minimo indispensabile a cui ci si riferisce. Se non si sa cosa quotare o si quota tutto, allora meglio non farlo, non è una legge: si scriva a chi si sta rispondendo e basta".

Grazie per la collaborazione  :Smile: 

[/mod]

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P4 HyperTthreading 3.4Ghz
> 
> BUS 800Mhz - cache L2 1MB
> ...

 

Bella CPU ma secondo me oggi come oggi conveniva investire in un bel centrino (migliore risparmio energetico e prestazioni simili al p4....)

----------

## xoen

ASUS A6750KLH (Serie A6700K)

Ciao ragazzi, è da un po' che lavoro (infatti vi ho un pochino trascurati), e tra qualche giorno dovrebbero pagarmi, e comprerò il mio primo portatile, ovviamente sarebbe interessante sapere cosa ne pensate voi...il portatile che avrei scelto è l'ASUS A6750KLH che ha le seguenti caratteristiche :

CPU : AMD Turion MT30 (AMD64)

Display : 15,4" TFT (WXGA)

Scheda video : Nvidia GeForce6200 256 MB Turbo Cache

RAM : 512 MB DDR333

HD : 60 GB

Ottica : Masterizzatire DVD double layer

Autonomia : Circa 4 ore

Peso : 2.85 Kg

Altro : Wireless, webcam integrata, card reader 4 in 1.

Penso sia un bel portatile, però magari voi ci trovate "il pelo nell'uovo", le specifiche più dettagliate le trovate nel listino ASUS.

In particolare, secondo voi avrò problemi di compatibilità con GNU/Linux? qualcosa potrebbe non andare? apparte il modem che sarà un softmodem, e quindi forse potrebbe non funzionare, pensate che potrebbero esserci altri problemi? sopratutto per quanto riguarda la scheda di rete wireless...quello si che sarebbe grave! o magari altro?

Forse se c'arrivo con i soldi compro il modello di poco meglio, l'ASUS A6770KLH, le differenze stanno nella CPU, (di poco?) più potente (MT32), nell'HD da 80 GB piuttosto che da 60 GB (20 GB non guasterebbero...) e nel display color shine, che penso comporti una qualità superiore, anche se non so bene come e perchè...

Fatemi sapere ragazzi  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Altro : Wireless, webcam integrata, card reader 4 in 1.
> 
> ...
> 
> In particolare, secondo voi avrò problemi di compatibilità con GNU/Linux? qualcosa potrebbe non andare? apparte il modem che sarà un softmodem, e quindi forse potrebbe non funzionare, pensate che potrebbero esserci altri problemi? sopratutto per quanto riguarda la scheda di rete wireless...quello si che sarebbe grave! o magari altro?

 

Il wireless non ti so dire, comunque nell'ASUS che mi han dato al lavoro (A4500, mi sembra) non sono riuscito a far andare il lettore MMC, se il card reader cui ti riferisci usa lo stesos chipset (lspci me lo identifica come ricoh) mi sa che avrai lo stesso problema.

----------

## xoen

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il wireless non ti so dire, comunque nell'ASUS che mi han dato al lavoro (A4500, mi sembra) non sono riuscito a far andare il lettore MMC, se il card reader cui ti riferisci usa lo stesos chipset (lspci me lo identifica come ricoh) mi sa che avrai lo stesso problema.

 

Ah bene...non è proprio il massimo come cosa...poi forse potrei avere problemi con la webcam, spero che comunque possa usare almeno usando i driver per windows la scheda di rete wireles...sennò il portatile perde molto di valore, non so se mi spiego.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ti suggerirei prima di comprare di controllar di persona, magari con una knoppix al fianco.

Per il monitor stacci attento: te lo porti dietro per tutta la vita del PC -> ergo cerca sempre il meglio: i tuoi occhi non te li rimborsano.

per il resto sembra una macchina d tutto rispetto [asus è tra i pochi che già offre turion] . Forse forse il chipset sis mi convince poco in una config di livello medio alto. Il disco prendi quello da 5400 rpm. La RAM fà si che sia su unico banco e assicurati di averne almeno un'altro vuoto così se devi espandere non hai pezzi che avanzano  :Smile: 

----------

## lopio

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bella CPU ma secondo me oggi come oggi conveniva investire in un bel centrino (migliore risparmio energetico e prestazioni simili al p4....)

 

quoto in pieno

benq joybook 7000  :Wink: 

----------

## radiant

Dunque, io mi son procurato un Acer Aspire 1362 WLMi, che per le mie esigenze va più che bene. Non è l'ultimissimo modello, mi pare che sia dell'anno scorso, ma è ancora in catalogo. In un negozio mi facevano quel che mi è sembrato un buon prezzo e me lo sono preso, dato che fa al caso mio. Non ho particolari esigenze, difatti:

- AMD Sempron 2800+ (1,6 Ghz)

- 512 MB

- hd 40 GB (peccato, il 1363 avrebbe avuto il 60 GB...)

- sch. video nvidia geforce 5700 (giusto?) 64 MB

- connettività varia (lan, 56k, Wifi...)

- lcd 15.4''

ecc...

Io la Gentoo l'ho messa su, nonostante non riesca a far andare quel maledetto modem adsl usb (ho scritto qualcosa in un altro post... emerge ha beneficiato di un gentile amico e del suo modem ethernet che mi hanno ospitato). Sono molto agli inizi, c'è parecchio da fare. A occhio e croce sembra funzionare bene, ma tra le prossime operazioni pianificate (brr, che brutti ricordi microsoftiani) dovrei installare i driver accelerati.

Ah, a proposito di windows, per ora ho lasciato anch'esso, dividendo il disco. Se però tutto funziona come dico io, stavo anche pensado di eliminarlo. Non ho un particolare odio per windows, dico solo che lo spazio non è tantissimo e, per quando Linux non si espanda a dismisura, sarebbe meglio massimizzarlo, se possibile.

A questo proposito, qualcuno sa qualcosa dei 2 GB di partizione FAT32 (o forse addirittura FAT!) a inizio disco sul mio portatile? Dev'essere qualcosa per il ripristino della configurazione. Io ce l'ho lasciata, però mi gira di lasciar lì ben il 5% del disco per una cosa che magari non mi serve. Boh.

Lorenz

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Scusate ma adesso ho solo tra le mani una debian ma sono sicuro che esiste anche in gentoo:

```
Package: laptop-mode-tools

Priority: optional

Section: utils

Installed-Size: 204

Maintainer: Bart Samwel <bart@samwel.tk>

Architecture: all

Version: 1.05-1

Depends: powermgmt-base

Recommends: acpid, apmd, hdparm, pbbuttonsd, pmud

Conflicts: noflushd

Filename: pool/main/l/laptop-mode-tools/laptop-mode-tools_1.05-1_all.deb

Size: 34144

MD5sum: 7e164f9cb053f472186b8985ae2dd417

Description: Userland scripts to control "laptop mode"

 Laptop mode is a Linux kernel feature that allows your

 laptop to save considerable power, by allowing the hard

 drive to spin down for longer periods of time. This package

 contains the userland scripts that are needed to enable

 laptop mode. It includes support for automatically enabling

 laptop mode when the computer is working on batteries.

```

Consigliato a chi vuole allungare i tempi di durata della batteria (un mio amico oltre mezz'ora reale) solo quando si lavora poco e soprattutto si leggono pdf....ma tutto aiuta....

EDIT: Il laptop mode è di serie nei kernel 2.6 e serve ad ottimizzare le cose quando il portatile va a batteria

----------

## -YoShi-

Ma come vanno questi turion? sono veramente dei centrino (come risparmio energetico/prestazioni) a 64 bit o sono un mezzo e mezzo tra sempron e AMD 64 M? Con gentoo compilato a 64 bit i risultati sono visibili o identici ai 32 bit?

In alternativa c'è anche questo acerino

Con caratteristiche e prezzo molto simili.

L'unica cosa è che non hanno il bluetooth (anche se l'acer ha il bottone e il logo bluetooth)

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa è che non hanno il bluetooth (anche se l'acer ha il bottone e il logo bluetooth)

 

Un mio amico voleva spendere qualcosa in più ma sembra proprio che non la facciano

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> In alternativa c'è anche questo acerino
> 
> Con caratteristiche e prezzo molto simili.

 peccato la ATi, altrimenti c'era da farci un pensierino

more info su turion : http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2374

----------

## -YoShi-

Be era peggio una SiS o una Intel con memoria condivisa.. La Ati installata non è poi malaccio, chiaro dipende dall'uso che uno ne deve fare..

----------

## Dr.Dran

Attenzione per chi fosse interessato ho trovato il Benq Joybook 7000 qui:

http://www.misterprice.it/Shop/Product.asp?IdSos=B5PCN012

Ciauz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neryo

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Venerdì mi arriva il turion..mi imbatto in questa nuova avventura.. 
> 
> 

 

Che portatile e'? Anch'io ho un turion sul mio Acer Aspire 5020 WLMI   :Laughing: 

ho spezzato il thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-390375.html e fatto il merge degli ultimi messaggi (da questo post in poi) su questo thread

-- lavish

----------

## golaprofonda

è questo:

http://www.geocities.com/lagolaprofonda/ASUS-mio.jpeg

ASUS 6750 KLH..

Tu come ti trovi col Turion64?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lopio

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *golaprofonda wrote:*   
> 
> Venerdì mi arriva il turion..mi imbatto in questa nuova avventura.. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Beh ma volete gia' far sembrare  il centrino obsoleto ? -))))))) 

Scusate l'ot ma come si collocano come prestazioni rispetto a desktop amd64 o opteron ? O per rimanere in ambito portatile  il cnetrino stesso?

grazie ciao

----------

## golaprofonda

 *lopio wrote:*   

>  O per rimanere in ambito portatile  il cnetrino stesso?
> 
> grazie ciao

 

http://www.ottobit.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=504

qui cè una discussione a riguardo con tabelle e link a benchmark, confronti diretti dei 2 processori (turion e centrino)

----------

## Sparker

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> è questo:
> 
> ASUS 6750 KLH..
> 
> 

 

Aaaahh, ho ordinato anch'io lo stesso modello, il 23 settembre, ma non si decidono a mandermelooooo!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Come va a compatibilità?

- wifi?

- webcam?

----------

## lavish

[MOD]

ho spezzato il thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-390375.html e fatto il merge degli ultimi messaggi sui laptops su questo thread

[/MOD]

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Sparker wrote:*   

>  *golaprofonda wrote:*   è questo:
> 
> ASUS 6750 KLH..
> 
>  
> ...

 

mi arriva sabato Sparker .. ti so dire    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Nuovo portatile anche per me   :Very Happy: 

http://www.benq.com/products/product.cfm?product=573  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Nuovo portatile anche per me  
> 
> http://www.benq.com/products/product.cfm?product=573 

 

Ricoradati Cazzantonio... BenQ Recommends Microsoft Windows XP Professional!   :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

GRan bel giocattolino (esclusa l'ati), specie se ha la scocca in magnesio come altri modelli.

----------

## lopio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Nuovo portatile anche per me  
> 
> http://www.benq.com/products/product.cfm?product=573 

 

beh a parte le raccomandazioni per XP vedo che hanno potenziato la scheda video rispetto al mio joybook 7000 y11

Ricordati il disco a 5400 non vorrei che ti rifilassero quello a 4200

In ogni caso mi sembra ottima scelta   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Si le specifiche esatte sono queste:

http://www.computervisionen.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=8412

 :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

anch'io sto in aria di cambio portatile, qualcuno ha esperienza con i santech ?

Questo non sembra male

----------

## lopio

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> anch'io sto in aria di cambio portatile, qualcuno ha esperienza con i santech ?
> 
> Questo non sembra male

 

ciao ai tempi avevo optato per joybook perche' santech costavano troppo. Ora sembra un po' cambiata la situazione e per esempio qui ci sono info interessanti

[url]

http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=1019069&highlight=santech+1760

[/url]

ciao

----------

## neon

Qualcuno ha parlato di scocca in magnesio?

Io sarei felice se potessi avere uno di QUESTI

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MessaggioInviato: Sab Ott 15, 2005 4:13 pm    Oggetto:
> 
> Qualcuno ha parlato di scocca in magnesio?
> ...

 

Devi metterti ad usarlo in guerra sotto il fuoco nemico... oppure serve come suppo0rto per un attacco militare alla mega villa di gates   :Laughing: 

----------

## neon

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Devi metterti ad usarlo in guerra sotto il fuoco nemico... oppure serve come suppo0rto per un attacco militare alla mega villa di gates  

 

Dici che e' un po' esagerato per l'uso quotidiano?  :Laughing: 

Eppure ogni mattina la strada per arrivare all'uni somiglia proprio ad un campo di battaglia.

----------

## sourcez

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Nuovo portatile anche per me  
> 
> http://www.benq.com/products/product.cfm?product=573 

 

Buona scelta   :Laughing: 

Anch'io da qualche giorno ho acquistato il modello precedente BENQ joybook 7000 y51.

@Cazzantonio Almeno possiamo scambiarci il .config, a parte per il processore e il chipset della scheda  :Confused: 

Io non riesco a far andare il modem ho pure aperto un thread in merito ,  sono usabili due porte USB su 4 e non si sente l'audio nelle casse integrate del notebook ma sulle cuffie o altoparlante esterno si.

----------

## AlbertoSSj

 :Very Happy:  E' stata una lunga assenza  :Very Happy: 

Ma son di nuovo qui   :Cool: 

Sono in procinto di cambiare portatile, e vorrei prendere uno dove mettere la gentoo, lasciando un pezzettino per winzoz.

Stavo pensando ad un vaio FS315H.

Qualcuno ha già provato? Si riesce a fare funzionare senza problemi?

A me qualcuno lo ha sconsigliato per linux, altri mi hanno detto di star tranquillo -.-

Che mi consigliate?

Questo mi pare di buono abbia la scheda grafica nvidia... Reduce da un pc ed un portatile con ati non ne voglio sentir più sapere :\

----------

## CarloJekko

la wireless non è montata sul portatile vaio, però il resto funziona tuttto, scheda geforce, audio ac97, thinkpad ecc...

ti consiglio questo sito http://www.linux-laptop.net/

ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

mm il sondaggio mi sembra un po' esagerato..in più c'è un topic che è stato aperto proprio per fare queste domande, basta una ricercuzza

----------

## Cazzantonio

si direi che è il caso di fare il merge del thread... considera anche che c'è anche questo sito

http://www.linux-laptop.net/

e quest'altro

http://tuxmobil.org/mylaptops.html

per ottenere le informazioni che cerchi

----------

## AlbertoSSj

grazie dei link  :Very Happy: 

corro

la wireless sul portatile c'è...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Connettività
> 
> Modem integrato
> ...

 

Senno non ci pensavo nemmeno  :Razz: 

In entrambi i siti questo modello non c'è :\, qualche modello simile si e apre funzioni senza troppi problemi  :Very Happy: 

adesso do un occhiata a LinEAK ^^''

----------

## SilverXXX

Riuppo il thread perchè ho bisogno di un paio di consigli, su tre portatili possibili acquisti.

benq joybook 7000, trovato a soli 1200 euro in un negozio vicino a casa.

asus w34v, da pc-portatili.net a 1500 euro

asus w1v, sempre da pc-portatili a 1600

Premetto che mi vanno bene tutte e tre (il primo costa un pò meno ma temo per garanzia e simili dato che è fuori produzione, il secondo è più nuovo e monta sonoma e il terzo anche se più grosso è abbastanza più potente) ma non mi so decidere. Voi cosa ne dite?

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho questo funziona tutto anche quella ciofeca della scheda video con accelerazione. l'unico problema attualmente ce l'ho con l'acquisizione video. ma ci sto sbattendo la testa. il mio modello però ha un'annetto non so se nel frattempo hanno cambiato qualcosa dentro.

cmq c'è anche il forum

credo che quello che hai segnato tu sia un'attimono più bellino, però più o meno l'hw è simile.

----------

## RexRocker

scuate se riesumo il topic ma è tempo anche per me di decisioni  :Razz:  non so bene che fare, sono abbastanza agli antipodi come dubbio.

In pratica non so se continuare ad avere un PC fisso (in questo caso la scelta è pacifica su un AMD 64) oppure se passare ad un portatile tipo questo:

http://notebook.asus.it/prodotti/notebook/dettagli/panoramica.asp?id=61&nome=A4S

oppure questo:

http://notebook.asus.it/prodotti/notebook/dettagli/panoramica.asp?id=53&nome=A6700U

voi che ne pensate?

grazie dei vari consiglio, io di Hardware non capisco una mazza purtroppo  :Razz: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## lopio

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> scuate se riesumo il topic ma è tempo anche per me di decisioni  non so bene che fare, sono abbastanza agli antipodi come dubbio.
> 
> In pratica non so se continuare ad avere un PC fisso (in questo caso la scelta è pacifica su un AMD 64) oppure se passare ad un portatile tipo questo:
> 
> http://notebook.asus.it/prodotti/notebook/dettagli/panoramica.asp?id=61&nome=A4S
> ...

 

hai omesso di dire cosa ci devi fare e da questo dipende la tua scelta.Se il portatile e' uno sfizio cioe' non ti serve in quanto tale allora senza dubbio opta per il desktop.Avrai cosi' una macchina al top delle prestazioni.Personalmente ti posso dire che per me il portatile deve essere portatile , leggero, abbastanza veloce, con autonomia quindi non lo prenderei mai come desktop replacement per ritrovarmi con cassone velocissimo ma pesante e con 0 di batteria

ciao

Per la scelta del portatile controlla anche il forum hardware& upgrade dove puoi trovare valide info ed aiuto

----------

## RexRocker

ops, dimentico sempre qualcosa di sabato mattina, sarà la sonno  :Smile: 

diciamo che l'utilizzo è indefinito, cioè di tutto (dalla programmazione alla semplice lettura di mail) tranne il gioco. 

Ho pensato anche ad un bel powerbook da 14'' ma di fronte a queste decisioni sono sempre in crisi, ho paura di prendere una cosa che all'apparenza va bene ma poi magari iniziando ad usarla non riesco a farci nulla....

alla fine mi sa che mi terrò il mio desktop e basta  :Razz: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

anche io sono in procinto dell'acquisto di un portatile, dopo quasi 2 anni senza... ho visto e mi piace parecchio il sony VGN-FS690,  per l'estetica, sull'hw non ho grosse pretese, ci devo solo lavorare con applicazioni standard da ufficio, aveo intenzione di prenderlo con 512 di ram, scheda nvidia (fondamentale mi pare di capire, perchè altrimenti xorg s'arrabbia), disco da 80 e masterizzatore cd (dvd solo in lettura... e risparmiare 100 euro mi fa comodo...), totale circa 1200, con batteria ad alta capacità sono altri 100 erotti euretti... non saprei.

qualcuno ce l'ha? come si trova?

----------

## Ic3M4n

secondo me la cosa più importante da decidere con il portatile è l'autonomia che vuoi avere... per esempio ho visto un bellissimo sony con 7,5h di batteria. a soli 3000   :Shocked: 

oppure se ti bastano le 4h tipo del mio asus (guarda sopra) allora un modello con un centrino 1.7 e schermo da 15' te lo puoi permettere.

se poi lo vuoi usare come desktop.... prendi un desktop non un portatile con pentium fornetto.

logicamente IMHO e senza cattiveria per chi si è comprato il pentium fornetto   :Wink: 

----------

## lopio

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qualcuno ce l'ha? come si trova?

 

ciao vale anche per te il consiglio sopra cioe' se on trovi chi lo ha qui puoi anche chiedere nel forum

[url]

http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=20

[/url]

----------

## makami

Io sto sbavando per questo http://www1.us.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/xpsnb_m170?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs

Ormai sto litigando come un pazzo con la mia radeon 9700, questa 7800 gtx farebbe proprio al caso mio   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *lopio wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   
> 
> qualcuno ce l'ha? come si trova? 
> 
> ciao vale anche per te il consiglio sopra cioe' se on trovi chi lo ha qui puoi anche chiedere nel forum
> ...

 

ti ringrazio per il link, ma (purtroppo) la mia era una domanda retorica... ho letto molti post su quel portatile, e inoltre sono in procinto sì... ma lo comprerò ai primi di gennaio, (il perchè è una lunga storia..)

quando starò per fare veramente l'acquisto, romperò le uova a mezzo mondo!!   :Wink: 

e poi non ho grosse pretese, lo devo usare sì per lavoro, ma mi sposto da un ufficio all'altro, quindi l'autonomia è si importante, ma proporzionata al budget e all'uso, scende in secondo piano, 2 orette e mezza mi bastano.Last edited by Ciccio Bueo on Sat Oct 29, 2005 11:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se qualcuno di voi ha modo di comprarlo in america questo è davvero un portatile fenomenale... il migliore in circolazione per rapporto prezzo/prestazioni

Considerate che è un turion64 2 ghz (14 pollici) a meno di 1000 euro...

Purtroppo in italia ancora non si vede...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## AlbertoSSj

io mi sto studiando i vaio da qualche giorno...

(non ne ho uno ma vorrei comprarlo)

a occhio pare che con un po di tentativi poi funzioni tutto, però a me interessa anche avere una piccola partizione con winzoz... e pare quella dia

più problemi, a causa di driver non standard

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao! Notebook... quasi quasi...

Da quando l'altro giorno mio padre mi ha chiesto se mi interessasse un portatile (di prima botta ho detto: "e che me ne faccio di un notebook?") mi frulla per la testa l'idea di avere un computer MSfree...

Ma si trovano notes con schede nVidia??? Non ne trovo mica. E non credo che avrei la possibilità di farmene fare uno su misura, dovrei accontentarmi delle offerte (molto spesso valide comunque) di "supermarket".

Non mi serve un pc per fare chissachè... posta, internet, word processor, qualche gioco 3D, mp3, film.... cose così.

Avete dei consigli da darmi su qualche componente? Processore (consumi e durata batterie), scheda video, "monitor" ecc...

Forse leggendomi questo lungo thread molte cose sono ancora valide.... ma...   :Embarassed:  .... sono pigro....

Grazie a chi volesse darmi qualche dritta, nonostante la mia insopportabile pigrizia.

Andrea

----------

## Dr.Dran

Beh ci sono si, prendi i Toshiba, i Sony hanno dei modelli che montano la Nvidia 6200 Go, guarda sui siti ufficiali, solo che magari le offerte economiche dei supermercati comprendono quelli con le schede integrate Intel, ma a volte ci sono pure le ATI... beh basta guardare un pochino   :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Grazie DranXXX, 

nelle offerte ho appunto visto molti con schede video ATI, ma non nVidia!

Io cmq do occhi in giro (beh uno alla volta  :Twisted Evil:  ) cercando buone offerte... solo che non saprei distinguere quelle buone da quelle meno soprattutto per quanto riguarda le componenti... per questo ho riesumato questo thread.  :Wink: 

La dritta dei Toshiba e Sony la prendo molto volentieri, grassie!

Andrea

----------

## Dr.Dran

Beh se vuoi qualche dritta, dunque facendo una graduatoria (per esperienza personale su portatili di amici) direi che:

- IBM sono i migliori portatili che abbia mai visto (molto cari)

- Dell sono validi e di buon afattura (esistono di modelli economici)

- HP / Toshiba buona fattura, per i toshiba c'è questo sito per il supporto (esistono di modelli economici)

- Sony molto cool come design ma validi come HP e Toshiba (molto cari)

Le altre marche non ho avuto occasione di provarle, ma ho letto dei Benq che non sono male...

Questo è il massimo che ti posso dire eventualmente guarda anche qui e qui e vedi se i modelli che hai guardato sono già stati provati   :Very Happy: 

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Beh, che dire?

Grazie!  :Very Happy: 

Ci do "subito" un occhio!.... benedetto lavoro... è come le donne, non puoi vivere senza!  :Rolling Eyes:  (come disse il vincitore del primo premio della Lotteria Italia!)

A.

PS.

Questo che vi pare?

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... è un'acer, non nè ho sentito parlare molto bene all'interno del forum. in ogni caso la cache di l2 da 1Mb mi sembra pochina, calcola che i primi centrino l'avevano così. probabilmente è un fondo di magazzino.

l'hd da 60 gb è ormai superato credo, ne ho visti molti con l'80 ormai.

poi... non hai la possibilità di aggiungere ram se non butti quella che già hai

 *Quote:*   

> Memoria RAM
> 
> Tipo DDR2 SDRAM
> 
> Standard 512 MB (1x 512 MB)
> ...

 

l'hard disk è una ciofeca a 4200 rpm.

cmq ne ho visti di migliori.

----------

## SilverXXX

Io sconsiglio gli acer. Non li ho mai avuti (forse devo prendere anch'io un portatile più avanti) ma ne ho sentito parlare solo male. Costano poco perchè valgono poco (ferrari a parte, ma non costa poco  :Very Happy:  ). I sony costano di più di quello che danno secondo me (e anche altri). Piuttosto un ibm o un toshiba, imho molto migliori anche se costosi. Personalmente mi piaciono gli asus di fascia alta, ma hanno dato alcune magagne (tipo la scheda audio del w1).

----------

## Sephirot

Bho io ho un Acer Travelmate 4000 LWMI da un anno e mezzo e mi trovo benissimo con gentoo. Tutto funziona correttamente, tutto riconosciuto subito senza problemi. L'installazione e' andata liscia e tranquilla e non ho mai avuto problemi di sorta. Tante che ho fatto comprare acer anche a mio fratello e mio zio e si trovano benissimo. Con l'assistenza non ho mai avuto modo di averci a che fare per fortuna. Sono estremamente soddisfatto di questa macchina e se dovessi prendere un altro portatile (che non fosse apple) prendere sicuramente un altro Travelmate. Gli unici Acer di cui non ho sentito parlare bene sono gli aspire, dovrebbe essere la serie non-professionale e quindi sono un po' delle carcasse, ma non ne ho mai provato uno direttamente.

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... però vedendo le specifiche tecniche di quello postato credo che si possa ottenere molto di più, magari non allo stesso prezzo, cmq è abbastanza scarsino / datato.

----------

## Nuitari

io possiedo un sony vaio posso solo dare la mia impressione sul mio portatile.

Secondo me la sony e' una marca di qualita', devo dire che ha due anni di vita il mio portatile e non ha mai avuto problemi di sorta (apparte la batteria che non tiene piu tanto). 

Di contro pero' devo dire che montando una scheda video ati integrata modello igp per portatili, non riesco a farla funzionare al meglio con linux (son riuscito ad attivare il 3d ma ho prestazioni migliori con win). Questo perche' purtroppo la sony mi pare abbastanza chiusa per quanto riguarda open driver o altre cose, infatti il sito e' fornitissimo dei driver piu nuovi, ma solo per windows  :Sad: 

Sinceramente, se dovessi rifare la scelta, punterei magari ad altre marche che montano componenti piu standard e di cui e' piu facile trovare i driver per linux, questo nell'ottica di voler utilizzare linux appunto  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

Non ho detto che quello postato fosse chissà cosa, serviva solo per farmi un'idea su cosa porei trovare nei centri commerciali. E guardare con occhio più critico quello che trovo.

E inutile dire che i Vs. suggerimenti sono utili e benissimo accetti.

Una cosa su cui sarei propenso a non transigere è la scheda video.. ne voglio una (non mi serve una potenza esagerata ma tipo la mia del fisso - GeForce4 M440) che sia compatibile con Linux, a quanto pare nVidia se poco ci capisco.

La ricerca prosegue, non ho fretta.

Suggerimenti suggerimenti suggerimenti...

Grazie

Andrea

----------

## neryo

io ho un acer aspire 5024 WLMI e sono molto contento....   :Laughing: 

praticamente molto simile al ferrari a livello di hardware...

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Io da molti anni ormai ho costantemente per lavoro sia un travelmate e un thinkpad ... ne ho avuti 4 di ciascuna serie (me li passa l'ufficio, non avrei mai speso un patrimonio del genere) tenendoli 2 anni prima di cambiarli e:

- Acer non sfigura assolutamente ... se non per la carrozzeria

- I monitor degli acer mi hanno sempre dat l'impressione di invecchiare piu lentamente

- In 8 anni ho dovuto usare 1 volta l'assistenza Acer e 1 l'assistenza IBM ... e qui purtroppo si nota la differenza di classe e di prezzo

----------

## neryo

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - In 8 anni ho dovuto usare 1 volta l'assistenza Acer e 1 l'assistenza IBM ... e qui purtroppo si nota la differenza di classe e di prezzo

 

concordo.. sicuramente quella dell acer lascia desiderare...   :Mad: 

----------

## bandreabis

Rieccomi alla carica: ho trovato dei Notebook abbordabili (nel prezzo) sotto i 1000, ma sono indeciso, non mi serve molto, ma non voglio acquistare un portatile già obsoleto (se a quel prezzo posso evitare).

Ci sono varie offerte al Carrefour, anche se riesco ad avere uno sconto del 10% senza bisogno di prendere un'offerta.

Mi son preso giù un po' di sigle, ma non di tutte ho preso nota delle caratteristiche, confidando di trovarle in rete. (e di alcuni non ho preso il prezzo   :Embarassed:  ma sono al max sui 1000 euri)

Packard Bell EasyNote R3450 a 790

Toshiba M40X-122

Amilo A1650G

Compaq R4219E1 (dove trovo le caratteristiche?)

Di più non so... se siamo troppo OT (cosa assai probabile) mi cancellate questo post, per favore?

Grazie anche per dritte varie.

Andrea

----------

## cagnaluia

a me piacciono tantissimo i 13,3'' panoramici... piccoli ma molto confortevoli. Prima sony.. e adesso vedo qualche benq molto economico.

----------

## GiRa

Sotto i mille trovi un Asus con Turion ed anche qualche HP.

----------

## bandreabis

Domanda, perchè è così difficile trovare notebook con HD maggiori di 4200 rpm e/o schede nvidia?

A quel prezzo ho qualche possibilità o posso solo sognarmeli?

Per ora li sto solo sognando.  :Wink: 

EDIT: A proposito di Turion, come stiamo a consumi e calore?

Andrea

----------

## neryo

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: A proposito di Turion, come stiamo a consumi e calore?
> 
> 

 

il turion in se e' un ottimo processore sia come consumi che come calore.. pero' non essendo una tecnologia completa come quella di intel centrino, devi valutare anche il resto delle periferiche che vengono montate sul notebook.. come ad esempio il tipo di chipset.. intel avendo scelto una tecnologia processore+chipset+wireless da sicuramente piu' garanzie.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Ciao, gente. Dopo essermi smazzato le otto pagine di thread ed essere succube di un gigantesco mal di testa, sto valutando con un po' più di cognizione di causa l'acquisto di un portatile ma, siccome devo decidere in fretta e "la fretta è l'unica cosa che non si dovrebbe avere quando si compra una macchina", tanto per citare, vorrei chiedere alle Vostre Illustrissime et Illuminate Sapienze Oceaniche cosa mi consigliate che rispetti i seguenti requisiti:

- che funzioni con Linux;

- che non dia rogne con Linux;

- che Linux ci entri senza far storie;

- con la 802.11g (un Centrino sarebbe l'ideale, in effetti, e la IBM li fa bene, mi dicono)

- che non faccia proprio cagare, meglio se è anche un po' prestante;

- che non costi più di 1200 euri;

- che sia anche un po' carino esteticamente;

- che se poi pesa poco è meglio ma non essenziale, ho le spalle grosse;

- magari widescreen fa più figo, in realtà è uguale, però che il monitor stazzi attorno ai 15", ché già non ci vedo una sega di mio...;

- che non sia un Mac perché Windows mi serve per lavorare alla tesi e comunque non mi piacciono.

Qualche anima pia sa darmi una mano?  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: Di questo http://it.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/product_page.jsp?service=IT&PRODUCT_ID=107212 cosa mi dite?

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

(up)

Alla fine ho optato per un ACER Aspire 1652 WMLi, Centrino e tutto quanto. Avete qualche consiglio oltre a settare correttamente cflags, chost e via dicendo?

Tra l'altro ho un dubbio. Qui dicono di mettere march a pentium3 per il gcc 3.3 e pentium-m per il 3.4... ora, che p*lle, l'ultimo live minimal che ho scaricato aveva il 3.3 e successivamente proponeva l'aggiornamento al 3.4... i casi sono due:

1. Installo quel che c'è da installare col 3.3, cambio architettura e ricompilo system e world -e;

2. Preparo una installazione su una partizione del desktop (quale non so, giacché non ho spazio libero -.-) che ha il 3.4 e poi copio e sistemo le ultime cose sul laptop.

Soluzione consigliata?

(*agitailpugnocomesnoopy* maledetto Stallman, ti prenderò!)

----------

## Apetrini

Io direi la 2, se non hai problemi di spazio e se magari hai un Desktop che macina numeri...

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Non è che macini proprio tantissimo, però al limite un system di base lo posso affrontare... in effetti il problema è che non ho spazio  :Smile: 

----------

## u238

Salve a tutti!

Si avete capito, serve 1 portatile anche a me  :Very Happy:  ...vorrei rimanere intorno ai 1100-1300 euro, e avevo visto l'Asus A6KMQ005H (qui)

Diciamo che mi ha dato all'occhio questo portatile perchè ha una scheda nvidia (non voglio ati per ovvi motivi), e per il suo costo.. però ho dei dubbi sul processore turion.. ho letto che bisogna stare attenti ai vari chipset e non me ne intendo proprio.

- Secondo voi è valido come processore l'ML-30? oppure va meglio l'ML-32 (che però ha solo 512kb di cache  :Rolling Eyes:  )? Ho sempre preferito AMD sui sistemi fissi, ma sui portatili sono altrettanto validi?

- non riesco a capire se questo portatile ha una scheda wireless Broadcom o no (ho letto che ci sono dei problemi a farle funzionare o sbaglio?)

Conoscete forse altri modelli che hanno anche una porta bluetooth (della stessa fascia di prezzo, perchè in quel modello manca), e sapete dirmi se questo modello ha il disco a 5400rpm (da quanto ho capito sotto i 5400rpm meglio non prenderli, ma non sono riuscito a reperire questa informazione da nessuna parte  :Rolling Eyes: )

aspetto ansioso i vostri suggerimenti  :Wink: 

grazie in anticipo!

----------

## khelidan1980

Io ho questo:

http://www.computerdiscount.it/common/prodotti.asp?cod=N0.24

Non costa molto,sopratutto considerato il taglio dello schermo,ed è completamente linux compatibile,funziona pure il modem interno,con gentoo ho un problema per via del chipset video abbastanza nuovo,ma è dovuto a qualcosa che sbaglio io,perche ho intallato una kanotix e funziona tutto,senza toccare un file di configurazione!

Ah dimenticavo,compresi nel prezzo danno 3 anni di garanzia.....

----------

## Galadriel

si.. é un centrino peró.. quelli so che sono supportati (intendo la scheda wireless) ..volevo accertarmi che la scheda wireless integrata nel portatile di cui sono interessato sia supportata... guardando 1 pó meglio ho notato che ha

```

NorthBridge   SIS 756

SouthBridge   SIS 964L

```

puó essere d´aiuto? centra con la wireless? qualcuno sa se sono supportati?

[EDIT]

Sono U238 a casa della mia ragazza  :Razz: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## C4RD0Z4

ciao a tutti,

ovviamente scrivo perchè il mio portatile ha avuto, credo il colpo di grazia: il monitor è morto! Se lo metto a una angolazione di 90°, l'immagine "decade", sfarfalla, sparisce, ecc... Penso che di farlo riparare, neanche se ne parla vero?

Quindi valutavo l'acquisto di uno nuovo e cercavo qualche consiglio. Quello che vorrei è:

- peso non eccessivo, magari non più di 2,5kg.

- autonomia soddisfacente (possibilmente 3 ore o più).

- scheda grafica NVidia.

- buona risoluzione del monitor (ora ho un 15'' a 1400*1050, ma un 14'' a 1024*768 va anche bene).

- prestazioni soddisfacenti; non voglio un computer da hardcore gamer, però non disdegnerei qualche partitina a qualche giocherello (Doom3, WoW, ecc...).

- processore sarebbe bello Turion, ma sono rari in giro.

- se ha una bella linea non guasta.

- prezzo 1200 - 1400.

Ora, per quanto riguarda il discorso processore, mi piacerebbe sapere come si comporta il Core Duo di Intel con Linux. E visto che si stanno affacciando ora sul mercato queste piattaforme a doppio Core, non è che rischierei di avere un portatile superato già quest'estate?

Per quanto riguarda invece la scheda video, vorrei sapere che differenza c'è tra GeForce Go 7300 e 7400; e tra GeForce Go 7400 e 7600. Che significa TurboCache: è una cosa "negativa"? Tra memorie GDDR2 e GDDR3 che differenza c'è?

Se non costassero eccessivamente, sarei ben felice di avere un Mac, ma il loro costo li pone ben al di fuori della mia portata... (e poi montano Ati!!!)

Penso di aver finito.

Spero di ricevere qualche consiglio illuminante.

EDIT: mi ero dimenticato una cosa: comprare un computer oggi, può risentire dell'avvento del TC? Sono tutte fregnacce quelle che si sentono, oppure c'è un fondo di verità? Volendo essere un minimo attenti a ciò che si compra, ci sono componenti di una marca tot che dovrei evitare come la peste?

----------

## mistermax

Boh io dico la mia: ho preso uno dei primi ASUS A6J distribuiti in Italia. Ha il Core Duo

che, sebbene nella versione base (Intel Core Duo T2300), va da paura!!!

Non ho mai visto compilare Gentoo con tanta veemenza e senza mai sbagliare un colpo.

Davvero impressionante. Ha un Giga di RAM DDRII a 667MHz su stecca unica, quindi espandibile 

a 2GB senza doverne buttare via la meta'. Il disco non e' un fulmine ma e' un onesto 100GB, il DVD di tipo

Dual compatibile Lightscribe (per scolpire a colpi di laser le etichette dei propri CD). L'unica vera rogna 

che continua a smerigliarmi la prostata e' avere una ATI X1600 con 512MB Hypermemory,

fino a ieri la piu' belva tra le belve montate sui portatili, e vederla andare a carbone nero 

perche' i drivers ATI sono inesistenti   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Il display 16:10 e' bello a bestia, va a 1200x800 con Winzoz ma deve interpolare i 1024x768 

in modalita' VESA con Gentoo. Non ho saputo far di meglio. Per il resto ha tutto quello che serve e anche 

qualcosa in piu': 4 USB, DVI, GigaLan, Wireless 802.11g, Webcam, Card Reader: MMC/SD, 

Memory Stick/MS Pro. Manca il Floppy. Ma pesa il giusto, intorno a 2.9 Kg. 

ATI a parte, non mi pento dell'acquisto: 1500 euro penso spesi bene.

Ciao,

MrMax

----------

## rinosan_76

Ciao a tutti... sono ritornato sulla mia passione per gentoo (tanta passione, ma poca possibilità usarlo per lavoro).

Ora lo volevo utilizzare, visto che sono passato a PHP, anche per lavoro. 

Ho un portatile, ci sono problemi nella installazione? 

Grazie

Rino

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *rinosan_76 wrote:*   

> Ho un portatile, ci sono problemi nella installazione? 

 

A parte che sapere che portaile, quale processore, quanta ram e hd potrebbe essere utile.... (messa così la domanda è abbastanza inutile non trovi?) cercare prima di postare ti sembra sconveniente? Usare il forum di discussione pure?

----------

## rinosan_76

Chiedo scusa se sono stato poco chiaro ed affrettato, ma il mio è un problema che mi si è posto 5 minuti fa e che dovevo risolvere 10 minuti fa   :Rolling Eyes: 

Allora...

la marca è un Network

CPU PIII 850

ram 256MB SDRAM 133MHz

il resto non so...

----------

## cloc3

 *rinosan_76 wrote:*   

> Chiedo scusa se sono stato poco chiaro ed affrettato, ma il mio è un problema che mi si è posto 5 minuti fa e che dovevo risolvere 10 minuti fa  
> 
> Allora...
> 
> la marca è un Network
> ...

 

Io comincerei con una installazione di pacchetti binari.

La tua non è una macchina che permetta proprio una compilazione completa in dieci minuti esatti.

Per una installazione personalizzata ti conviene appoggiarti ad un server distcc, oppure disporti ad avere molta pazienza.

----------

## SilverXXX

Ragazz, finalmente ho preso il portatile, un benq joybook 7000 (gran bel giocattolo, specie ora con i driver radeon che supportano r300), ma ho un paio di domande.

Come driver per lo scaling della frequenza del processore, va solo quello acpi, è normale? in più volevo sapere se è possibile con il driver open delle radeon abilitare il risparmio energetico della scheda video.

Sapete inoltre dirmi un programma per gestire il touchpad e uno per le connesioni wireless?

----------

## C4RD0Z4

chi di voi conosce i santech? è una azienda italiana che vende degli ottimi prodotti e senza SO. Vorrei riportarvi un estratto da una risposta che mi hanno inviato:

 *Quote:*   

> bene e grazie per la risposta, anche noi la pensiamo come le su tutto per questo vedremo di integrare la 7600 sui nuovi V Series, riguardo al sistema operativo vogliamo lasciare la massima libertà al cliente, inoltre non siamo servi di Microsoft e sul nostro ecommerce non troverà mai scritto "Santech consiglia Microsoft Windows XP sui propri notebook".
> 
> Distinti Saluti
> 
> SANTECH

 

fa riflettere; "politicamente" mi piacciono troppo.

Il loro sito è http://www.santech.it . Cosa ne pensate dei loro prodotti? Io sarei propenso per prendere un X27. Anche se mi intriga molto la serie V da 14'' leggero e potente, che ora devono aggiornare con processore Core Duo.

----------

## Peach

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> chi di voi conosce i santech? è una azienda italiana che vende degli ottimi prodotti e senza SO. Vorrei riportarvi un estratto da una risposta che mi hanno inviato:
> 
>  *Quote:*   bene e grazie per la risposta, anche noi la pensiamo come le su tutto per questo vedremo di integrare la 7600 sui nuovi V Series, riguardo al sistema operativo vogliamo lasciare la massima libertà al cliente, inoltre non siamo servi di Microsoft e sul nostro ecommerce non troverà mai scritto "Santech consiglia Microsoft Windows XP sui propri notebook".
> 
> Distinti Saluti
> ...

 

cavolo, ottimo prodotto davvero... mi sa che ci farò un pensierino!

----------

## stefanonafets

Ciao,

sono qui solo peer riportare le esperienze che ho avuto con sony e 2 laptop.

Il primo è un FS315M (centrino 1.7, 512Mb DDR, GeForce 6200 Go, HD 80Gb 5200 rpm, 2.9 Kg)

E' di mia madre e non ho potuto installarci Gentoo, però ci ho fatto girare una knoppix,

andava egregiamente (dopo aver installato i driver nVidia)   :Very Happy: 

Ora quel modello è fuori produzione, cmq l'avevo pagato 1200 euro c.a.

Il secondo è un recentissimo SZ1M/B (Core Duo 1.66 Ghz, 512Mb DDR2, GeForce 7400 Go, 80 Gb hdd, - di 2 kg e + di 6 ore di autonomia).

Anche questo non è mio, lo ha appena comprato un mio collega per 1700 euro circa.

Ci ha installato una fedora core 5, non va l'accelerazione 3d hw (a quanto pare i dirver nv non la supportano ancora),

non va la scheda wifi (come x i driver nv), non va l'audio e l'unico modo per non fare andare il kernel in panico

durante il boot è disabilitare l'acpi...

Se in breve tempo questi piccoli problemi (dati dall'hw troppo recente) del sony qui sopra verranno risolti,

mi sa che me lo compro, dalle caratteristiche è veramente una bomba.

----------

## GiRa

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Il loro sito è http://www.santech.it . Cosa ne pensate dei loro prodotti?

 

Sono a dir poco strabiliato! Il V1760 costa 1075,00 Euro! Penso sia improbabile trovare qualcosa di simile in giro! Soprattutto il fatto di non dover combattere per il sistema operativo!

----------

## lavish

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> questi piccoli problemi

 

non va la scheda wifi, non va l'audio, non va l'accelerazione 3d.. il kernel va in panic.. ma c'è qualcosa che funziona?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Io ho un vecchio Sony Vaio PCG FX-210 (del 2001) (in Italia è il Sony Vaio PCG-FX201). Quando l'ho comprato non era ancora uscito in Italia. Il prezzo era alto in america, quasi 4 milioni, quindi immaginate appena uscito quì, quanto costasse.. Comunque... questo per elogiare il mio portatile, che penso li valga tutti, i soldi spesi... posso dire che la Gentoo ci calza a pennello. E' chiaro che oggi giorno trovare un FX210 non è facile, ma non lo consiglierei neanche, visto che ce ne sono ovviamente di migliori (vorrei vedere!!! )

Il processore è un AMD Duron 800 con 256 MB di RAM ed un HD da 60 GB (di ultima generazione, visto che l'ho cambiato).

Ho installato Gentoo su questo portatile un bel po' di mesi fa con il metodo postato nel TIP-HowTo di maurs e devo dire che sono soddisfatto. Certo, la Gentoo gira più velocemente sul mio AMD64, ma vi posso garantire che ho ottenuto delle ottime performance anche sul portatile.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

finalmente sto per comprare il portatile anche io...  diciamo che dopo mille ripensamenti sto per prendere questo:

http://www.asus.it/products4.aspx?l1=5&l2=24&l3=0&model=1036&modelmenu=1

mi sarebbe piaciuto tanto un vaio della serie fs che come estetica lo trovo più gradevole, ma su questo ho trovato un fornitore che mi fa 1200 euro ivato, e per le caratteristiche mi sembra migliore di un vaio serie fs con scheda nvidia.

cosa ne pensate? avrò problemi di configurazione con gentoo?

la durata delle batterie è piuttosto limitata... ma il budget è quello e non posso avere tutto... haimè   :Crying or Very sad: 

ma configurando bene tutto, magari usando i vari tips che si trovano sui wiki di gentoo riesco a guadagnare qualcosa sulla durata, che attualemtne è di 2,5 ore dichiarata?

grazie!

----------

## SilverXXX

È un gran bel giocattolino, che avevo valutato anch'io (anche se poi sono andato su un joybook 7000 nuovo a 800 euro). Ma secondoo me, soprattutto all'inizio, avrai alcune rogne a causa del chipset molto nuovo

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> È un gran bel giocattolino, che avevo valutato anch'io (anche se poi sono andato su un joybook 7000 nuovo a 800 euro). Ma secondoo me, soprattutto all'inizio, avrai alcune rogne a causa del chipset molto nuovo

 

anche io ave guardato per il joybook, ma trovare una configurazione con grafica nvidia e prezzo ragionevole è dura...!

per il chipset... dove pensi possa "incagliare"?   :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Penso il sata e il video, ma magari è solo un mio timore  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mordredP

 *mistermax wrote:*   

> Boh io dico la mia: ho preso uno dei primi ASUS A6J distribuiti in Italia. Ha il Core Duo
> 
> che, sebbene nella versione base (Intel Core Duo T2300), va da paura!!!
> 
> Non ho mai visto compilare Gentoo con tanta veemenza e senza mai sbagliare un colpo.
> ...

 

Guarda che in portage ora ci sono gli ati-drivers-8.24.8 che supportano la mobility radeon x1600!

aggiungo la mia esperienza da utente di toshiba a100-155:

Toshiba Satellite A100-155 - Centrino Duo - Intel Core Duo T2400 2x1,83GHz - RAM Micron Tech. DDR2 2x512MB Dual Channel 533Mhz - HD Toshiba MK1032GSX S-ATA 100GB 5400rpm - ATi Mobility Radeon X1600 256+256MB Hypermemory - LCD TrueBrite 15,4" WXGA 1280x800 (16:10 wide) - Realtek HD Audio + harman/kardon

ho praticamente configurato tutto sotto gentoo (tranne il lettore di schede di memoria, per il quale non mi sono ancora dato pena di sistemarlo) ed in piu' ultimamente ho sistemato i nuovi driver. Che dire, il core duo e' un magnifico processore, ed i tempi di compilazione sono davvero ottimi. Inoltre il portatile in genere e' ottimamente progettato ed ha un design semplicistico che mi piace molto. Scalda pochissimo e la batteria dura abbastanza 2.5 ore mediamente.

un paio di link:

hwupgrade *da notare che in prima pagina c'e' scritto che i driver per la scheda video non sono testati. Posso affermare che sono testati e vanno con xorg 6.8 alla perfezione.

sito della toshiba

----------

## lavish

IBM T30   :Surprised: 

Comprato alla fira di Pordenone la settimana scorsa

Pentium 4 1.8GHz

256 MB RAM, DDR 333MHz

40GB HD

Batteria come nuova (98% della carica)

Masterizzatore cd/lettore dvd

Radeon 7500 mobile (che funziona con il DRI del kernel ^^)

14"

Condizioni perfette (aveva ancora la linguetta di plastica protettiva sui leds interni)

... a 350 euro...   :Cool: 

Gentoo ci gira non bene, ma proprio perfettamente, uno spettacolo

```

blackhole ~ # ls /proc/acpi/

ac_adapter  battery  dsdt                 event  fan  info            processor     wakeup

alarm       button   embedded_controller  fadt   ibm  power_resource  thermal_zone

blackhole ~ # ls /proc/acpi/ibm/

bay  beep  bluetooth  cmos  dock  driver  hotkey  led  light  thermal  video
```

Sono contentissimo  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *lavish wrote:*   

> IBM T30  
> 
> Comprato alla fira di Pordenone la settimana scorsa

 

maledizione potevamo anche beccarci ! se solo tu leggessi anche il forum dei gechi  :Razz: 

cmq se aggiungevi 100 euro ti portavi a casa il T40

----------

## lavish

 *Peach wrote:*   

> cmq se aggiungevi 100 euro ti portavi a casa il T40

 

Avevo 370 in portafoglio -> lap + treno + ingresso + cibo mi sono rimasti 2 euro a fine giornata :_D

Eh, mi hanno detto che c'eri pure tu, peccato   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## tolipth

Ciao,

sapete se il portatile Toshiba  tecra a7-101 è compatibile con linux? (Ho cercato con google ma non ho trovato nulla) Avete un modello da consigliare? Le caratteristiche che cerco oltre alla compatibilità con linux sono:

Dual centrino

scheda video Nvidia o Radeon con memoria non condivisa

ethernet 10/100/1000

schermo max 15.4"

Grazie

----------

## Cazzantonio

fatto il merge del thread di tolipth

----------

## tolipth

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> fatto il merge del thread di tolipth

 

grazie, non avevo visto

----------

## tolipth

Qualcuno ha provato i sanatech?

----------

## Peach

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha provato i sanatech?

 

spero di poterlo fare ben presto.

anche io sarei intenzionato a trovare qualche recensione dei santech: se per caso te ne capita una decente la posteresti?

----------

## unz

Notizia fresca ...  apple ha rinnovato gli ibook ...

----------

## C4RD0Z4

Eccellente! peccato per la scheda video, ma a quel prezzo...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Penso il sata e il video, ma magari è solo un mio timore 

 

al momento sto impazzendo per la rete....  non mi riconosce ne la scheda di rete ne quella wifi.........   :Crying or Very sad:   adesso riavvio e riprovo a salvarmi l'lspci, così cercho meglio qualche info.   :Wink: 

----------

## 0101

...ciononostante MSI S271

0101

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Eccellente! peccato per la scheda video, ma a quel prezzo...

 

Bè il modello da 1.8 Ghz mi sembra che abbia un prezzo decisamente competitivo...

Però non ho capito che schede video montano ...

----------

## Luca89

Mi pare che hanno delle intel integrate.

----------

## salade

Buongiorno a tutti!

dato che mi appresto all'acquisto di un nuovo portatile, mi chiedevo quale fosse meglio supportato tra i seguenti:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dell Inspiron 6400 (N06647)
> 
> Processore  	Processore Intel ® Core Duo T2400 (1.83 GHz, 2 MB L2 cache, 667 MHz FSB)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sony VAIO Notebook VGN-FE21S
> 
> # Tecnologia mobile Intel® Centrino® Duo con processore Intel® Core Duo T2400 (1,83 GHz e bus Frontside da 667 MHz) e Intel® PRO/Wireless 802.11a/b/g
> ...

 

Sono abbastanza simili come configurazioni, ma la sostanziale differenza è la scheda video...

Poi una domanda abbastanza OT (sarebbe da fare sul forum di hwupgrade): se il prezzo è più o meno simile, quale consigliate dei due?

Grassie

Ste

----------

## nick_spacca

Io mi lancerei sulla Sony, ho un Dell da + di un anno e alla fine non ne sono completamente soddisfatto...

Inoltre la scheda video meglio supportata del Sony (nVidia) mi farebbe scegliere decisamente questo...Per contro non sono sicurissimo che il prezzo rimarrà lo stesso...

Io inoltre tengo generalmente in conto anche altri aspetti + futili (aspetto, peso, dimensioni, etc etc) o - futili (Qualità generale dei componenti come HD/RAM/etc etc, disposizione strutturale delle varie prese USB&co, durata batteria...) e poi -portafogli alla mano- guardo quello che si avvicina di + alle mie esigenze...

PS: hai gia provato a cercare nei vari siti specializzati, la compatibilità con Linux??? questo per esempio...

----------

## salade

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: hai gia provato a cercare nei vari siti specializzati, la compatibilità con Linux??? questo per esempio...

 

Ho dato un'occhiata veloce e il dell sembra ben supportato, del sony però nessuna notizia, dato che è uscito da poco...

l'unica cosa che mi mette in dubbio tra i due è la maggiore risoluzione dello schermo del dell... altrimenti sarei partito in quinta sul sony   :Wink: 

----------

## freakymonkey

Si può? Vorrei comprarmi un XPS M1220, e vorrei sapere se è possibile installarlo senza problemi, sia se scegliessi un Core Duo o un Core 2 Duo. Avete esperienze con portatili Dell? Io l'ho installata sul mio attuale Asus A4K, ma ho problemi con il synaptic e l'acpi4asus. Vorrei appunto sapere se avrò problemi con i tasti speciali o il touchpad della Dell...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *freakymonkey wrote:*   

> Si può? Vorrei comprarmi un XPS M1220, e vorrei sapere se è possibile installarlo senza problemi, sia se scegliessi un Core Duo o un Core 2 Duo. Avete esperienze con portatili Dell? Io l'ho installata sul mio attuale Asus A4K, ma ho problemi con il synaptic e l'acpi4asus. Vorrei appunto sapere se avrò problemi con i tasti speciali o il touchpad della Dell...

 

Premettendo che FORSE non è il forum giusto (meglio quello di discussione..) è ancor meglio se prima di tutto fai una ricerchina qui, troverai ad esempio questo...

buona ricerca!!   :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

fatto il merge del 3d di  freakymonkey

----------

## guerro

Ciao a tutti, volevo un consiglio per l'acquisto del nuovo notebook, pensavo di prendere l'HP DV6022EA con queste caratteristiche:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Microprocessor   AMD Turion™ 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 
> 
>   Microprocessor Cache   Level 2 cache 256 KB + 256 KB
> ...

 

Al prezzo di ¤900

Cosa mi dite a riguardo? E' da prendere o è meglio lasciar perdere? (Io pensavo di puntare sul fatto che ha tecnologia a 64 bit e la scheda grafica mi pare buona rispetto alle ATI che mi ha dato in passato parecchi grattacapi)

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da guerro

----------

## GiRa

Prendi un Dell con il Core2Duo a mille euro circa. 

I suddetti processori hanno una cache mostruosamente grande. Per il momendo AMD non offre a prezzi accettabili roba confrontabile.

----------

## crisandbea

Riprendo questo post, poichè devo comprarmi un nuovo portatile, ovviamente dove mettere su Gentoo/Linux, vi porgo alcune domande:

1)Intel Core2 Duo oppure AMD Turion 64 X2  ???

2)Dell vs Lenovo(Ibm) vs Hp vs MSI ????

Per il resto vi esprimo le mie esigenze:

ci devo lavorare per l'università, quindi anche programmare ,amministrare da remoto altri pc, ma sopratutto portarmelo dietro senza il carrello (quindi peso <2.2kg); è cosa abbastanza importante Assistenza della casa produttrice. 

Budget 1300 circa.

ciauz

----------

## GiRa

Non so come siano i Lenovo, io parlo da possessore di IBM.

Gli IBM sono ultra supportati da Linux! Funziona tutto, ma proprio tutto compreso l'hotswap di dischi e $cose varie.

C'è il sito Thinkwiki che è comodissimo.

A batteria faccio 5 ore con un 15 pollici.

----------

## mambro

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ci devo lavorare per l'università, quindi anche programmare ,amministrare da remoto altri pc, ma sopratutto portarmelo dietro senza il carrello (quindi peso <2.2kg); è cosa abbastanza importante Assistenza della casa produttrice. 
> 
> Budget 1300� circa.
> ...

 

Io ho sentito parlare molto bene del dell 640m sia come supporto a linux, sia come portabilità (è un 14" e con la batteria a 9 celle raggiunge oltre le 5 ore di autonomia.. ) sia come assistenza.. per maggiori info dai un'occhiata qui 

http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=1302283

----------

## bandreabis

Se è troppo OT chiedo di cancellare il post che segue.

 *Quote:*   

> I lacci di zio Bill
> 
> HP vende Pc con l'obbligo di non disinstallare Vista.
> 
> [ZEUS News - www.zeusnews.it - 17-04-2007]
> ...

 

----------

## djinnZ

al massimo spostarlo nella solita sezione dell'ultra OT, non esageriamo, passa di tutto...    :Laughing:  :Wink: 

cmq mi rifaccio alla mia firma "sono brutti tempi... e la madre degli imbecilli è sempre incinta".

La questione del windozz preinstallato è vecchia e ritrita ma ad oggi non è stato ancora possibile avere un intervento serio dell'antitrust (che è competente in materia) al massimo puoi adire il giudice di pace se ti fanno problemi in assistenza (sempre che il problema non richieda la sostituzione dell'intero computer e non sia un portatile costoso).

Ma tanto non mi pare che qualcuno si sia ancora deciso a ricorrere non solo per l'open source ma tra le associazioni dei consumatori in genere e per l'imbecille medio il windozz è regalato, non c'è nulla da fare.

La questione non è tanto che devi usare vista, mi pare che almeno fuori dall'Italia (e qui ci sarebbe da chiedersi come mai IBM in tutto il mondo pompa linux mentre in italia fa l'esatto contrario, pubblicità a parte) si possa chiedere linux preinstallato, distribuzione commerciale (SUSE) ovviamente, quanto che devi usare quello che dicono loro.

Un consiglio cattivo?

Scrivi a rai tre (quella trasmissione con il mascellone che si crede giudice e giuria ed il tacchinaccio che minaccia a vanvera per capirci  :Twisted Evil:  ) e ci dovresti ricavare un bel paio di giorni come ospite spesato a roma e qualche soldino se la accettano. In più vai in televisione   :Mr. Green:  Tanto ormai pare che solo così si ottiene qualcosa.

nel caso fai un fischio e vediamo di fare un bel gruppo.

----------

## CarloJekko

Bhè, dato che mi devo comprare un laptop, di certo non scelgo HP    :Exclamation: 

----------

## djinnZ

e quale scegli? Non è che altrove la situazione sia migliore. (ad un amico alla acer hanno fatto storie in garanzia perchè aveva installato linux, qualche annetto fa)

----------

## crisandbea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> e quale scegli? Non è che altrove la situazione sia migliore. (ad un amico alla acer hanno fatto storie in garanzia perchè aveva installato linux, qualche annetto fa)

 

Dell e vai tranquillo   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> e quale scegli? Non è che altrove la situazione sia migliore. (ad un amico alla acer hanno fatto storie in garanzia perchè aveva installato linux, qualche annetto fa)

 Il trucco è questo: glielo ridai senza HD. Dal momento che contengono dati personali loro nn DEVONO metterci il naso. Percui  :Wink:  niente disco, niente storie!

----------

## cloc3

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Il trucco è questo: glielo ridai senza HD. 

 

 :Razz: 

ecco, mi hai rubato la battuta.

aggiungo: soluzione testata e ineccepibile.

 :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Se è troppo OT chiedo di cancellare il post che segue.

 

Ho fatto il merge con il topic più adatto. O c'era qualche altro motivo per la tua richiesta?

----------

## djinnZ

@deadhead: ti piantano grane dicendo che _devi_ dargli anche l'HD perchè per smontarlo devi manomettere il pc.

[OT]: per la privacy (intendendo gli obblighi da L.675/98 e successive modifiche ed integrazioni) non è necessario preoccuparsi che il contenuto con gli HD sia garantito nella cassaforte del nostro ufficio/ditta ma che chi lo riceve si impegni formalmente e per iscritto a tutelare i dati in esso contenuti.

Facciamo un esempio: sull'hd del mio portatile ci sono i dati di iscrizione sindacale di tutti i dipendenti dei miei clienti. Se lo affido all'assistenza senza togliere l'HD basta che comunico contestualmente che contiene dati sensibili e ne conservo un backup e loro mi rilasciano una ricevuta nella quale si impegnano a non far uscire all'esterno il contenuto dei dati (idem per l'eventuale corriere). Che sia più logico non mandare l'HD a spasso per il mondo non gliene frega niente a chi ha scritto la legge e tanto meno a chi la fa applicare o la interpreta. Se sul piano di sicurezza è stato scritto che i dati non vengono e non devono essere affidati all'esterno è un errore. La mentalità corretta è quella burocratica (e dello scaricabarile) non della tutela effettiva.

@crisandbea: Mah, ho un proiettore della dell di cui non mi lamento (per costo/prestazioni e resa) però solo all'idea di riaffrontare una buzzurra che parla a stento l'italiano (ogni info diventa una questione di stato) come mi è capitato ogni volta mi fa passare la voglia.

Oltre al fatto che un portatile 17"16/9 con AMD è l'unico genere che mi interessa e non mi pare abbiano roba del genere in listino. Al prossimo vedremo cosa comprare.

----------

## crisandbea

@djinnZ

vabbè tu hai gusti particolari per il processore,   per quanto riguarda  colui/lei che risponde io ho parlato con una persona italianissima, e quindi credo che c'è ne siano tante, anche perchè ha sede a Milano per quanto concerne l'Italia.

ciauz

----------

## djinnZ

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda  colui/lei che risponde io ho parlato con una persona italianissima, e quindi credo che c'è ne siano tante, anche perchè ha sede a Milano per quanto concerne l'Italia.ciauz

 

Odio la gente che ti sbatte in faccia quanto sei sfigato!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lowerstring

Sono in procinto di cambiare il mio portatile (un vecchio celeron 550, ma che ha sempre fatto il suo dovere  :Smile:  ) e vorrei qualche consiglio per muovermi nella giusta direzione. La cosa più importante per me è che sia piccolo e leggero, quindi sono orientato verso un 12 pollici, l'altra caratteristica che mi interessa è che abbia una buona autonomia (la batteria di quello attuale fa 20 minuti scarsi a pieno carico), per questi motivi vorrei prenderne uno della serie megabook di MSI, in particolare il modello s271 (con dual turyon, ma volendo c'è anche il modello con centrino), il prezzo è di 1200 euro, un pò sopra il budget che mi ero prefissato, ma spero valga la pena. Qualcuno ha questo modello o l'ha provato e sa darmi qualche giudizio? tenendo conto delle 2 caratteristiche che mi interessano avete altri modelli di altre marche da consigliare? grazie a tutti, ciao

----------

## Scen

Cercate gente... cercate...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Quale portatile per Gentoo Linux?

Mods, consiglio di darci dentro con il merge  :Cool: 

----------

## makoomba

thx, merge eseguito.

----------

## federico

Non conoscevo il portatile MSI prima che tu lo nominassi, ma se stai cercando sulla dimensione dei 12" mi sa che non hai veramente molto tra cui scegliere. Altri che ne ho visti in giro sono i sony, oppure gli apple, anche se nell'ultima versione esiste solo il modello da 13" e tutti sono attorno a quella cifra. A dire il vero al posto tuo un pensiero serio sul mac book lo farei (n.d.r. non sono un "macchista"), con 1000 euro circa prendi un portatile molto bello che ho avuto l'occasione di provare piu' volte e dai particolari costruttivi interessanti. Se non ti piace osx lo pialli e metti quello che preferisci.

----------

## lavish

Io ho preso un ibm T42 nuovo qui e sono iper soddisfatto!

Fateci un pensierino   :Very Happy: 

----------

## GiRa

@lavish: io ho un R40 ma sto pensando di prendere un T. 

Quanto fai a batteria?

Con l'R40 faccio 5 - 6 ore con la batteria sana e 4 e mezza con quella un po' partita.

----------

## flocchini

 *lowerstring wrote:*   

> Sono in procinto di cambiare il mio portatile (un vecchio celeron 550, ma che ha sempre fatto il suo dovere  ) e vorrei qualche consiglio per muovermi nella giusta direzione. La cosa più importante per me è che sia piccolo e leggero, quindi sono orientato verso un 12 pollici, l'altra caratteristica che mi interessa è che abbia una buona autonomia (la batteria di quello attuale fa 20 minuti scarsi a pieno carico), per questi motivi vorrei prenderne uno della serie megabook di MSI, in particolare il modello s271 (con dual turyon, ma volendo c'è anche il modello con centrino), il prezzo è di 1200 euro, un pò sopra il budget che mi ero prefissato, ma spero valga la pena. Qualcuno ha questo modello o l'ha provato e sa darmi qualche giudizio? tenendo conto delle 2 caratteristiche che mi interessano avete altri modelli di altre marche da consigliare? grazie a tutti, ciao

 

Se vuoi qsa di piccolo ma usabile con continuita' io ti consiglierei di rimanere sui 13"... Magari trovarti un vaio sz3 in rimanenza a buon prezzo (visto che temo che gli ultimi sz4 siano un po' fuori budget) che e' piccolo, leggero e funziona senza nessun tipo di rogna. Poi dipende certamente da quanto vuoi spendere ma per quel che vale io ne sono davvero entusiasta  :Wink: 

----------

## jordan83

Devo anch'io cambiare laptop e sono indeciso se prendere un Dell Inspiron 6400.

Pensavo di prendere un Core 2 Duo + scheda nVidia 256MB + 2GB di RAM (667 MHz) per circa 1100 €.

Mi pare di capire che i Dell siano una buona scelta, sia sotto il profilo affidabilità/prestazioni che sotto quello della compatibilità con (Gentoo) linux.

Mi piacerebbe conoscere i commenti di qualche (+ o -) felice possessore di un laptop Dell Inspiron 6400 per capire se stia facendo una scelta abbastanza azzeccata...  :Razz: 

Avete sennò alternative particolarmente succulente da suggerire e che magari dovrei considerare (possibilmente con caratteristiche simili)?

Non vorrei commettere lo sbaglio di prendere un laptop come quello che ho al momento (me l'hanno regalato) che sembra una centrale nucleare perennemente sul punto di esplodere...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alexbgl

Colgo l'occasione: un mio amico si vuole prendere un mac e allora l'ho convinto a vendermi il suo attuale laptop   :Cool: 

Per avere info dettagliate ho usato la live gentoo 2007.0.

Allora, il prezzo a cui vorrebbe vendermelo (e che vorrei sapere se secondo voi è equo) è 400 euro...

Il processore: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz

RAM: 1GB

Disco SATA da 80 GB

E il resto ve lo può dire lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24 [Radeon Mobility X600]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

06:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

06:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 03)

06:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4510 IEEE-1394 Controller (rev 01)

```

Intanto vorrei sapere se il prezzo è giusto e poi se incontrerei difficoltà a far andare tutto l'hardware dato che per esempio la scheda di rete in live non funzionava.

Grazie

EDIT: ah dimenticavo un dettaglio: windows ci mette almeno 6 minuti per avviarsi su quel pc, con il disco che gira come un pazzo quindi non so come sia messo il disco dopo due anni di un utilizzo così.

----------

## lavish

Ho fatto il merge del topic aperto da alexbgl con questo

----------

## alexbgl

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ho fatto il merge del topic aperto da alexbgl con questo

 

lavish: Con il tuo merge dopo 11 pagine di topic, non mi risponde nessuno!   :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *alexbgl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Intanto vorrei sapere se il prezzo è giusto e poi se incontrerei difficoltà a far andare tutto l'hardware dato che per esempio la scheda di rete in live non funzionava.

 

il prezzo mi sembra onesto

per quanto riguarda la scheda è normale

sk98lin e skge (mi pare) saranno le tue croci  :Wink: 

probabilmente il livecd tira su gli sk98lin (che sono una mrda deprecata) invece te avresti bisogno dei nuovi driver (più belli, più puliti e più profumati) mi è capitato anche su una mobo per quad-core.

----------

## alexbgl

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il prezzo mi sembra onesto
> 
> per quanto riguarda la scheda è normale
> ...

 

Cosa è che sarebbero quelle due bestemmie? (sk98lin e skge)  :Very Happy: 

Cmq è tutto fattibile vero? Cioè, riesco a far andare tutto? (con il vostro aiuto ovviamente!  :Wink:  )

----------

## Peach

 *alexbgl wrote:*   

> Cosa è che sarebbero quelle due bestemmie? (sk98lin e skge) 

 

vedrai tu  :Twisted Evil: 

 *alexbgl wrote:*   

> Cmq è tutto fattibile vero? Cioè, riesco a far andare tutto? (con il vostro aiuto ovviamente!  )

 

secondo me no problema

controlla solo se ci sono post di problemi con l'host bus (intel 915)

----------

## lordalbert

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   e quale scegli? Non è che altrove la situazione sia migliore. (ad un amico alla acer hanno fatto storie in garanzia perchè aveva installato linux, qualche annetto fa) Il trucco è questo: glielo ridai senza HD. Dal momento che contengono dati personali loro nn DEVONO metterci il naso. Percui  niente disco, niente storie!

 

Ma non fanno storie se togli l'hd?

Cmq... che pensate di un portatile apple? ho sentito dire che sono molto affidabili... altri che è meglio lasciar perdere... :S consiglio?  :Very Happy: 

Oppure, una marca ottima come alternativa?

----------

## lavish

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Cmq... che pensate di un portatile apple? ho sentito dire che sono molto affidabili... altri che è meglio lasciar perdere... :S consiglio? 
> 
> Oppure, una marca ottima come alternativa?

 

Apple se vuoi usare macOSX, Lenovo se vuoi usare Linux

----------

## lordalbert

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Apple se vuoi usare macOSX, Lenovo se vuoi usare Linux

 

mmm credo di usare linux, come ho sempre fatto...  :Smile:  Però mi piacerebbe provate mac, solo per il gusto di provarlo, anche se poi credo di rimanere a linux... Ma il fatto è, se come hw è scadente, rinuncio alla possibilità di usare il mac ma mi compro un prodotto migliore...

Se invece l'apple è un buon prodotto hw, pensavo a quello...  Ma come qualità/prestazioni/supporto sai come sono messi?

----------

## lavish

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Se invece l'apple è un buon prodotto hw, pensavo a quello...  Ma come qualità/prestazioni/supporto sai come sono messi?

 

L'apple non e' male come HW, ma il supporto per linux e' scarso. Per questo se vuoi usare linux tranquillamente, prenditi un  thinkpad  :Wink: 

----------

## lordalbert

meglio un thinkpad del lenovo 3000?

come design (lo so che conta poco, ma anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte  :Razz:  ) preferisco lenovo 3000...

Ma nno conosco le differenze fra i due

----------

## lavish

La serie 3000 e' al pari di un comune laptop.

I thinkpad hanno una serie di tecnologie che li rendono unici, sono resistentissimi, affidabili e.. costano di piu'  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   Se invece l'apple è un buon prodotto hw, pensavo a quello...  Ma come qualità/prestazioni/supporto sai come sono messi? 
> 
> L'apple non e' male come HW, ma il supporto per linux e' scarso. Per questo se vuoi usare linux tranquillamente, prenditi un  thinkpad 

 

mi pareva di ricordare che lenovo non è IBM e sono scesi un po' qualitativamente, o quantomeno come supporto open, infatti ora non esiste più l'ufficialità del supporto linux (almeno dalle loro pagine non ci sono più riferimenti, se non alla casa di Redmond).

@lordalbert: imho terrei in seria considerazione santech, come supporto linux e piena compatibilità dell'hardware, l'uso di schede nvidia sui portatili, l'assenza di un sistema operativo proprietario. Non penso esista qualcosa al pari delle loro offerte.

----------

## lavish

 *Peach wrote:*   

> mi pareva di ricordare che lenovo non è IBM e sono scesi un po' qualitativamente, o quantomeno come supporto open, infatti ora non esiste più l'ufficialità del supporto linux (almeno dalle loro pagine non ci sono più riferimenti, se non alla casa di Redmond).

 

Lenovo era gia' da prima il produttore per IBM, in realta' non e' cambiato nulla  :Smile: 

Riguardo a linux, e' ufficialmente supportato

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-48NT8D

----------

## Peach

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Riguardo a linux, e' ufficialmente supportato
> 
> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-48NT8D

 

buono a sapersi, grazie per la precisazione  :Smile: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @lordalbert: imho terrei in seria considerazione santech, come supporto linux e piena compatibilità dell'hardware, l'uso di schede nvidia sui portatili, l'assenza di un sistema operativo proprietario. Non penso esista qualcosa al pari delle loro offerte.

 

interessanti... ora sono indeciso fra i due  :Very Happy:  Ho visto che alla fine ha tutto quello che hanno i lenovo (comrpeso il lettore di impronte digitali..... anche se non so se mi servirà  :Razz:  ). Boh... :S

----------

## khelidan1980

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> @lordalbert: imho terrei in seria considerazione santech, come supporto linux e piena compatibilità dell'hardware, l'uso di schede nvidia sui portatili, l'assenza di un sistema operativo proprietario. Non penso esista qualcosa al pari delle loro offerte. 
> 
> interessanti... ora sono indeciso fra i due  Ho visto che alla fine ha tutto quello che hanno i lenovo (comrpeso il lettore di impronte digitali..... anche se non so se mi servirà  ). Boh... :S

 

Il nuovo xps M1330 di Dell:

http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/xpsnb_m1330?c=it&cs=itdhs1&l=it&s=dhs

il mio nuovo oggetto del desiderio!  :Very Happy: 

Assistenza top,buoni materiali e incominciano a prendere in cosiderazione anche Linux nelle loro politiche(ufficialmente,perchè comunque ho gia un Dell ed è pienamente supporatto da linux)

----------

## djinnZ

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Ma non fanno storie se togli l'hd?

 

Le storie per l'HD sono una lotteria, se te le fanno ti adatti e lo svuoti prima di mandare il portatile in assistenza. In linea di principio vale fare storie ma se insistono è una battaglia contro i mulini a vento.

A rigor di logica verrebbe da pensare che sia sbagliato e che violi la legge ma: la normativa sulla privacy (l'unica che interviene in materia) è stata scritta da legulei con mentalità da burocrati non da esperti di sicurezza informatica e soprattutto da gente che non lavora e non ha mai lavorato quindi si applica il principio della ricevuta e dello scaricabarile. Hai il pezzetto di carta che dice che qualcuno si assume la responsabilità di non divulgare e non cancellare? Sei in regola.

----------

## lordalbert

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*    *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> @lordalbert: imho terrei in seria considerazione santech, come supporto linux e piena compatibilità dell'hardware, l'uso di schede nvidia sui portatili, l'assenza di un sistema operativo proprietario. Non penso esista qualcosa al pari delle loro offerte. 
> 
> interessanti... ora sono indeciso fra i due  Ho visto che alla fine ha tutto quello che hanno i lenovo (comrpeso il lettore di impronte digitali..... anche se non so se mi servirà  ). Boh... :S 
> ...

 

sembra bello... però ho sentito qualcuno che si lamentava della dell... boh, non saprei più... ognuno dice cose diverse  :Razz: 

Quello che mi interessa è la qualità del prodotto, se poi è possibile anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

@lordalbert

della dell credo sia impossibile o quasi lamentarsi, almeno per quanto riguarda l'assistenza e la precisione nella consulenza per l'acquisto, poi magari può non essere il max dell'estetica un portatile , ma per quanto mi riguarda non è la cosa principale per scegliere un notebook, ho da poco acquistato il mio primo dell, dopo aver avuto dell di amici per le mani che, è mai il minimo problema, e ripeto per qualunque problema l'assistenza credo sia il Top.

poi è questione di gusti.

ciauz

----------

## lordalbert

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @lordalbert
> 
> della dell credo sia impossibile o quasi lamentarsi, almeno per quanto riguarda l'assistenza e la precisione nella consulenza per l'acquisto, poi magari può non essere il max dell'estetica un portatile , ma per quanto mi riguarda non è la cosa principale per scegliere un notebook, ho da poco acquistato il mio primo dell, dopo aver avuto dell di amici per le mani che, è mai il minimo problema, e ripeto per qualunque problema l'assistenza credo sia il Top.
> 
> poi è questione di gusti.
> ...

 

grazie, ne terrò conto... per l'estetica si, lo so, infatti la tengo in secondo piano.. ma se c'è non la rifiuto. L'estetica dell poi a me piace...  (quella del thinkpad un po' meno  :Razz:  )

----------

## khelidan1980

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @lordalbert
> 
> della dell credo sia impossibile o quasi lamentarsi, almeno per quanto riguarda l'assistenza e la precisione nella consulenza per l'acquisto, poi magari può non essere il max dell'estetica un portatile , ma per quanto mi riguarda non è la cosa principale per scegliere un notebook, ho da poco acquistato il mio primo dell, dopo aver avuto dell di amici per le mani che, è mai il minimo problema, e ripeto per qualunque problema l'assistenza credo sia il Top.
> 
> poi è questione di gusti.
> ...

 

Comunque hai visto l'estetica di questo nuovo xps?IMHO non hai niente da invidiare ai vari macbook!

----------

## crisandbea

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   @lordalbert
> 
> della dell credo sia impossibile o quasi lamentarsi, almeno per quanto riguarda l'assistenza e la precisione nella consulenza per l'acquisto, poi magari può non essere il max dell'estetica un portatile , ma per quanto mi riguarda non è la cosa principale per scegliere un notebook, ho da poco acquistato il mio primo dell, dopo aver avuto dell di amici per le mani che, è mai il minimo problema, e ripeto per qualunque problema l'assistenza credo sia il Top.
> 
> poi è questione di gusti.
> ...

 

si si sono d'accordo.  in generale dicevo, l'estetica non è il max. però a me va bene. infatti sono un felice possessore di  un Dell     :Smile: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @lordalbert
> 
> della dell credo sia impossibile o quasi lamentarsi, almeno per quanto riguarda l'assistenza e la precisione nella consulenza per l'acquisto, poi magari può non essere il max dell'estetica un portatile , ma per quanto mi riguarda non è la cosa principale per scegliere un notebook, ho da poco acquistato il mio primo dell, dopo aver avuto dell di amici per le mani che, è mai il minimo problema, e ripeto per qualunque problema l'assistenza credo sia il Top.
> 
> poi è questione di gusti.
> ...

 

Beh, parliamone...sono dei bei giocattolini, ma a mio avviso lo schermo è troppo "fragile"...Considera che di una decina di persone  che conosco ed hanno un dell, 4 (tra cui IO) hanno avuto problemi con gli schermi...roba grossa, tipo parti di schermo 'bianche' e non + utilizzabili...

A me fortunatamente è successo durante il primo anno di garanzia, ed è stato tutto prontamente sostituito..pero' è anche vero che nel secondo TFT che mi hanno montato, dopo un mese mi si son ripresentati dei pixel (singoli e molto dispersi..non danno troppa noia) morti...sarà perché hanno delle risoluzioni molto alte (che io adoro...) ma non è raro che incappino in difetti...

In sostanza se prendi un dell ti consiglio CALDAMENTE di acquistare la garanzia di TRE anni, che oltretutto è rapidissima!

----------

## lordalbert

a questo punto mi sa che mi compro o un Fujitsu-Siemens o un Toshiba...  Oppure i Lenovo, quelli rimangono sempre come possibili candidati  :Smile: 

Boh, veramente complicato scegliere...  :Razz: 

PS: cercando in rete, ho visto che la compatibilità linux sui macbook è ottima... :S

----------

## djinnZ

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Fujitsu-Siemens o un Toshiba

 

molti sono dei mitac ricarrozzati, ci saranno un centianio di pseudo assemblatori che li offrono al 50% in meno.

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   Fujitsu-Siemens o un Toshiba 
> 
> molti sono dei mitac ricarrozzati, ci saranno un centianio di pseudo assemblatori che li offrono al 50% in meno.

 

beh, alla fine guardo alla funzionalità e alla qualità... sembra siano dei buoni prodotti, no?

----------

## lavish

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> beh, alla fine guardo alla funzionalità e alla qualità... sembra siano dei buoni prodotti, no?

 

Lo erano (i toshiba)... per quanto ho avuto modo di vedere, te li posso solo sconsigliare  :Wink: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   beh, alla fine guardo alla funzionalità e alla qualità... sembra siano dei buoni prodotti, no? 
> 
> Lo erano (i toshiba)... per quanto ho avuto modo di vedere, te li posso solo sconsigliare 

 

come mai?

----------

## lavish

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Lo erano (i toshiba)... per quanto ho avuto modo di vedere, te li posso solo sconsigliare  
> 
> come mai?

 

1 anno e mezzo fa avevo intenzione di acquistare un laptop nuovo. Ho provato un po' di tutto compresi i toshiba... pixel bruciati, tastiere orrende al tatto e "arquate", costruzione generale pessima. La stessa opinione mi e' stata confermata successivamente provando altri modelli   :Confused: 

Poi ho provato gli IBM ed e' stato amore...

I Fujitsu non li ho mai visti, ma ne ho sempre sentito parlare in modo non molto entusiasta..

----------

## GiRa

Compra Fujitzu se ami il rischio mi disse un mio amico quando gli chiesi un po' di preventivi per i portatili.

Consiglio anche io Thinkpad.

----------

## lordalbert

il Fujitsu di mia madre va bene (scalda un po', ma è l'unico difetto). Boh, magari è un caso  :Smile: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> il Fujitsu di mia madre va bene (scalda un po', ma è l'unico difetto). Boh, magari è un caso 

 

non è un difetto il 99% dei Fujitsu scaldano da far paura, a prescindere dal processore.

Io sceglierei tra due :   Dell o Thinkpad;  il resto li eviterei.   :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*    *lavish wrote:*   Lo erano (i toshiba)... per quanto ho avuto modo di vedere, te li posso solo sconsigliare  
> 
> come mai? 
> 
> 1 anno e mezzo fa avevo intenzione di acquistare un laptop nuovo. Ho provato un po' di tutto compresi i toshiba... pixel bruciati, tastiere orrende al tatto e "arquate", costruzione generale pessima. La stessa opinione mi e' stata confermata successivamente provando altri modelli  
> ...

 

Poichè mi ritrovo con in collega che ha un portatile toshiba e quando ci siamo ritrovati ad un convegno non potevamo crederci che fossero tanto simili, e dei due amici più stretti uno ha preso un hp e l'altro un asus in sostituzione del thinkpad ti posso fare un minimo di diffrenze.

mio: nevada/mitac (tutta la personalizzazione della nevada si tradice in un adesivo in gomma con il logo sul coperchio che ho prontamente sostituito), non so sia perchè è un modello che la mitac vendeva anche in proprio ma non mi posso lamentare del complesso anche se alcune finiture fanno letteralmente pietà (ho già perso un paio di piedini in gomma, la tastiera la ho dovuta smontare e rimontare e soprattutto il monitor mi è stato consegnato coperto di una colla bastarda che sono riuscito a togliere con estrema diffcoltà, imballaggio assolutamente pietoso.

Toshiba (non mi ricordo il codice esatto ma c'era un numeretto che corrispondeva sempre alla stessa serie del mio (versione con cpu intel), il monitor è meno luminoso e si vede subito, tastiera montata male e deformata etc. e dal peso credo che mentre il mio monta un dissipatore in rame il suo è di alluminio.

i Fujitzu sono piuttosto delicati, più della media. Non durano a lungo.

Di certo mentre l'asus dopo quasi tre anni non ha neppure un graffio (e il proprietario è un bestia, del tipo che entra in macchina e lancia lo zainetto con il portatile su sedile posteriore) il mio già ha una piccola spaccatura su uno spigolo del coperchio ed è coparto da una ragnatela di graffi. Non sono cose a cui bado ma ci sono ambiti nei quali è altamente controproducente presentarsi con un rottame al seguito.

L'HP che ha preso il mio amico non è niente male come finiture e robustezza (e si ritrova una figlia di 3 anni, quindi se sopravvive è a prova di tutto) ma è un modello leggermente retrò ed ingombrante mentre altri modelli faceva paura solo prenderli in mano. (poi c'è la questione dell'xp home a forza etc. da cui è ripartita questa discussione)

Come consiglio o andrei sull'ultraeconomico o mi terrei tra dell (che ricorda di molto i vecchi ibm) e thinkpad, od al massimo darei uno sguardo alla asus.

----------

## mambro

Io ho visto Stallman dal vivo usare un thinkpad... non dico altro   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lordalbert

mmm il prezzo è molto alto... però... GUARDATE  :Very Happy: 

http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/xpsnb_m2010?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs

troppo figo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Si beh ma con un monitor da 20" e una risoluzione di 1680x1050, due hard disk non fai tempo a dire beh che hai già finito le batterie.....

Non è proprio un notebook portatile mi sa questo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> mmm il prezzo è molto alto... però... GUARDATE 
> 
> http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/xpsnb_m2010?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
> 
> troppo figo! 

 

Sei OT, stiamo parlando di computer portatili, non di computer trasportabili  :Laughing: 

----------

## lucapost

Ho avuto esperienza con 2 notebook asus: il primo A6VC ha preso una scarica durante un temporale, poi visto che non mi trovavo troppo male sono passato ad un A6T (turion64 X2) e devo dire di essere felice di aver confermato la mia scelta su ASUS.

In questo ultimo modello ci sono solo dei piccoli problemi di surriscaldamento (si risolvono mettendo uno spessore sotto la base!) ,  ahimÃ¨ il winmodem (che forse funziona...) e qui dicono anche l'IRDA (che non ho avuto il piacere di testare).

Poi, secondo me, gli ASUS sono costruiti abbastanza bene (ad esempio lo schermo da chiuso non balla come nei dell), inoltre SANNO RESISTERE AGLI URTI!!!

Per quel che riguarda la durata della batteria degli ASUS, la veritÃ  Ã¨ che su WINZOZ dura di piÃ¹ ( in treno con gentoo un film da 2 ore non arrivo a vederlo, sarÃ  sempre per il surriscaldamento...)

Non dimentichiamoci che asus Ã¨ l'unica che da 2 anni di garanzia!

Comunque, asus secondo me Ã¨ un'ottimo compromesso prezzo/prestazioni!

----------

## lavish

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Non dimentichiamoci che asus Ã¨ l'unica che da 2 anni di garanzia!

 

Mh? sia lenovo che dell (ma immagino pure sony sicuramente) offrono la possibilita' di estendere la garanzia a 3 anni.

Forse asus e' l'unica ad offrire 2 anni di garanzia perche' gli altri ne offrono 3   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Poi.. ho un asus S8600 che e' fenomenale, ha resistito (e continua a resistere) per anni a ogni tipo di maltrattamento, e' incredibile. Pero', ho avuto fra le mani anche asus recenti (montavano turion) e non mi hanno fatto una buona impressione.

2 ore di durata della batteria sono troppo poche e scaldano parecchio... 

Un mio amico non riesce a fare una compilazione con gentoo che gli si spegne il laptop   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lucapost

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   Non dimentichiamoci che asus Ã¨ l'unica che da 2 anni di garanzia! 
> 
> Mh? sia lenovo che dell (ma immagino pure sony sicuramente) offrono la possibilita' di estendere la garanzia a 3 anni.
> 
> Forse asus e' l'unica ad offrire 2 anni di garanzia perche' gli altri ne offrono 3     

 

Asus da 2 anni di garanzia comprese nell'acquisto del notebook, estensioni a parte.

Per quel che ne so io, la maggiorparte delle marche offre una garanzia di 1 anno, estendibile a pagamento a 3 o piÃ¹ anni.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero', ho avuto fra le mani anche asus recenti (montavano turion) e non mi hanno fatto una buona impressione.
> 
> 2 ore di durata della batteria sono troppo poche e scaldano parecchio... 
> ...

 

AhimÃ¨ questo Ã¨ vero, cmq per quel che ne ho sentito parlare...nel caso la durata della batteria sia una questione essenziale passerei direttamente ad un mac...

----------

## Peach

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Non dimentichiamoci che asus Ã¨ l'unica che da 2 anni di garanzia!

 

pff... anche santech  :Razz: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sei OT, stiamo parlando di computer portatili, non di computer trasportabili 

 

vabbè ma non è stupendo?  :Very Happy:  Io un pensierino l'ho fatto... eheh... ma mi sa che alla fine andrò sul thinkpad...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   
> 
> Sei OT, stiamo parlando di computer portatili, non di computer trasportabili  
> 
> vabbè ma non è stupendo?  Io un pensierino l'ho fatto... eheh... ma mi sa che alla fine andrò sul thinkpad...

 

Be dai considerando che lo vendono solo in america e che dal sito americano non spediscono in italia mi sa che ti tocca aspettare un bel po di tempo, sempre che venga commercializzato anche qua da noi!Cmq si e' molto bello, molto sborone ma fatto decisamente bene. Il problema e' che con quello ti scordi la portabilita'!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/xpsnb_m2010?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs

 

Esteticamente è molto bello... però è meno portatile del mac mini e costa molto di più!   :Smile: 

Scrivo qui solo per mettere un avviso ad imperitura memoria (sperando nel raid mirroring su cui sicuramente girano i server   :Smile:  ):

Non comprate un benq!

Io ho un benq s72 e funzionerebbe bene se non fosse per alcuni problemi:

1) Il bios è buggato e da diversi problemi alcuni dei quali risolvibili solo con hack abbastanza laboriosi.

2) Non scalda tantissimi, inizialmente, ma deve essere stato progettato male perché accumula talmente tanta polvere che oggi due mesi lo devo aprire e irrorare con il compressore. Altrimenti mi si inizia a spengere per eccesso di temperatura durante le compilazioni (e anche durante il normale utilizzo... solo che il mio normale utilizzo è un po' esigente in fatto di risorse   :Smile:  )

P.S. Per la storia delle garanzie il rivenditore è obbligato per legge a fornire una garanzia minima di due anni, indipendentemente da quello che fanno le case madri. Due anni è il MINIMO, non un favore che ti fanno...

----------

## flocchini

my 2 cents...

Io sono al secondo vaio... Macchine fantastiche anche se si pagano (parlo delle serie business, quelle colorate e plasticose non lo so), comincio a vedere plastiche scadenti sui mac e sui lenovo (graffiati... i thinkpad non si graffiavano MAI!) mentre vedo toshiba immortali e asus buoni ma troppo giovani per poter essere giudicati, anche se finora nn ho mai sentito di problemi particolari.

Gli acer non sono nemmeno da considerare ovviamente

----------

## lucapost

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Per la storia delle garanzie il rivenditore ï¿½ obbligato per legge a fornire una garanzia minima di due anni, indipendentemente da quello che fanno le case madri. Due anni ï¿½ il MINIMO, non un favore che ti fanno...

 

...e questo della toshiba ad esempio...

http://www.toshibashop.it/default.aspx?sku=562565

Qui c'Ã¨ scritto chiaramente da 1 a 2  anni...

Poi, prova ad andare a configurarti un notebook dell, lÃ¬ la garanzia base Ã¨ di 1 anno.

----------

## Peach

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Io sono al secondo vaio...

 

me n'è bastato uno per giurare di non comprarne mai un'altro. 

i dispositivi ottici sono delicatissimi, chiunque ha avuto un lettore ha sperimentato problemi nel primo anno di vita.

lo chassis si imbarca, ma oggi come oggi è una feature abbastanza diffusa da quel che ho visto.

i tasti sono fatti di sterco e paglia, si scrostano: non sto scherzando, per chi usa il pc sembra una dannazione: ho rimediato usando una tastiera esterna.

le lettere della tastiera sono le decalcomanie ad acqua che ci facevamo da piccoli, ma anche questo mi sembra un trend davvero diffuso.

la progettazione in se è carente e totalmente al di sotto delle aspettative di un prodotto del genere (insomma se prendi un vaio di 4-5 anni fa era completamente un'altra cosa, come con toshiba): vedi ganci di chiusura delicati (è la fine se se ne rompe uno e non è così difficile che succeda) o le porte usb tutte sullo stesso lato.

tutti questi difetti riscontrati nel primo anno di vita.

l'unica cosa che vale nel vaio è un monitor. la prossima volta compro solo quello e il laptop lo prendo separatamente.

questa mia descrizione è stata confermata da altre 3 persone che negli anni successivi (il mio ormai ce l'ho da due anni) hanno comprato un vaio della stessa fascia (in origine era costato 1700, quindi nemmeno un prodotto entrylevel, a meno che non abbiano parametri sballati in sony). avere un sony senza problemi è ormai questione di culo. La fortuna è che il servizio assistenza è programmato per funzionare.

Per quanto riguarda toshiba, si potrebbe tranquillamente fare lo stesso discorso, ma ho visto solo i prodotti che sono nella fascia 1000~1200 euro e ho riscontrato un casino di problemi a: monitor, scheda video, piastra madre... particolarmente rischioso per chi deve usarlo il portatile.

----------

## dynamite

Mi inserisco nella discussione perchè sono in procinto di cambiare portatile, attualmente dispongo di un hp nx6110 1.6GHz, la linea business della hp. Un portatile senza pretese, discreto, non ha avuto problemi di rotture ne graffi ma è perchè tendo ad essere il più diligente possibile "trattandolo con rispetto". 

Il prossimo portatile vorrei però che fosse duraturo, non so ancora quanto spendere però appunto la caratteristica che valuto è soprattutto l'assenza di problemi interni e una buona solidità. Ho seguito il link della santech, Peach hai per caso avuto per le mani qualcosa di questa marca (le caratteristiche dei portatili sembrano ottime)?

Dai vostri interventi sono andato a guardare questi thinkpad (ero rimasto al marchio ibm ora sono lenovo mah..), ma hanno tutti schede ati (stranissimo vedere ancora intel-ati assieme) o integrate mi è sembrato sul sito e francamente vorrei evitare la prima perchè il supporto per linux è assente e la seconda perchè voglio cambiare se possibile. I vaio mi sembrano come le mercedes macchine con motori potenti ma che non pompano un tubo...avevo sentito parlare bene dei toshiba e dei dell ma dopo aver letto le vostre considerazioni ho una gran confusione in testa...

Se mi date qualche consiglio su che modello marca guardare e se intorno ai 1400 euro trovo qualcosa di decente o mi vale investire di più, sarei molto grato...

ah un ultima cosa il design è decisamente irrilevante (per dirla alla borg   :Laughing:  )....

----------

## lavish

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> Dai vostri interventi sono andato a guardare questi thinkpad (ero rimasto al marchio ibm ora sono lenovo mah..), ma hanno tutti schede ati (stranissimo vedere ancora intel-ati assieme) o integrate mi è sembrato sul sito e francamente vorrei evitare la prima perchè il supporto per linux è assente e la seconda perchè voglio cambiare se possibile.

 

Guarda che montano anche nvidia  :Wink: 

Controlla meglio!

----------

## skypjack

Dell. Non aggiungo altro.  :Wink: 

----------

## dynamite

L'unico che ho visto con scheda nvidia è il ThinkPad T61 ND218IT (ammazza 1800 euro circa) però non ho mai sentito nominare questo tipo di scheda grafica nVIDIA Quadro NVS 140M qualcuno sa cos'è? Cercando con google sembrano molto buone adatte per applicativi cad però sono abituato a sentire sigle come 8600 8400, le avete già provate?

Le serie 3000 della lenovo come sono?

scusate se sono così petulante, ma di hardware non capisco tantissimo e non ci sarebbe più grande delusione (e conseguente genocidio   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) per me che sbagliare un'acquisto di questo genere...  :Wink: 

P.s: inoltre non si vedono spesso nei negozi...proverò a chiedere al mio fido fornitore di pc...

p.s.s.:sarebbe possibile prenderlo senza sistema operativo secondo voi?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Dell. Non aggiungo altro. 

 

è solo che sono veramente brutti... occhei è una mia opinione, lo so...

----------

## lordalbert

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> my 2 cents...
> 
> Io sono al secondo vaio... Macchine fantastiche anche se si pagano (parlo delle serie business, quelle colorate e plasticose non lo so), comincio a vedere plastiche scadenti sui mac e sui lenovo (graffiati... i thinkpad non si graffiavano MAI!) mentre vedo toshiba immortali e asus buoni ma troppo giovani per poter essere giudicati, anche se finora nn ho mai sentito di problemi particolari.
> 
> Gli acer non sono nemmeno da considerare ovviamente

 

quali sono le serie business? Il Vaio VGN-FZ11Z Secondo te è buono? L'ho visto e mi ha fatto un'ottima impressione...

Cmq, che ne pensate dei Vaio? (ho cheisto consigli su mille marche diverse lol  :Razz:  ). Visti non sembrano male... il prezzo non è un problema... Quello che un po' blocca sono gli schermi lucidi... dicono si vede meglio, ma io con quello di mia sorella (hp) non ci vedo. Vedo solo se sono al buio, ma in una normale stanza vedo il mio riflesso e fatico a vedere il computer... :S

----------

## skypjack

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> è solo che sono veramente brutti... occhei è una mia opinione, lo so...

 

In realtà non è più neanche vero, ad esempio l'Inspiron che ho preso io non è neanche brutto esteticamente.

Poi, ovvio, sono minimalista e mi accontento di poco.

Poi, ancora più ovvio, IMHO la mia macchina non deve essere bella, ma avere tutt'altre caratteristiche.

L'estetica la lascio all'utente medio, non mi interessa (altrimenti avrei forse un mac).

Ripeto: IMHO!

----------

## Peach

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Cmq, che ne pensate dei Vaio?

 

vedi qui

bastava leggere due post più sotto.

in summa da un po' sono dell'idea di boicottare sony.

----------

## lordalbert

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   Cmq, che ne pensate dei Vaio? 
> 
> vedi qui
> 
> bastava leggere due post più sotto.
> ...

 

si avevo letto...

mah, sinceramente è l'unico caso che sento... il tuo cmq che sony era?

----------

## lordalbert

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I thinkpad hanno una serie di tecnologie che li rendono unici, 

 

tipo? quali tecnologie?

----------

## Peach

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> il tuo cmq che sony era?

 

VGN-115m e stessi problemi riportati su un VGN-FE31h

----------

## dynamite

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   
> 
> I thinkpad hanno una serie di tecnologie che li rendono unici,  
> 
> tipo? quali tecnologie?

 

Mi aggiungo anch'io, leggendo sul sito principale nominano ThinkVantage ecc... che sembrano molto interessanti (oltre a lettore impronte), ma la domanda che mi viene spontanea è: funzionano per linux? Ho cercato di spulciare il sito in lungo e in largo, ma non ho trovato qualche certificazione o qualcosa che mi assicurasse il funzionamento...

A me servirebbe anche la connessione bluetooth ma porcaccia è presente in tutti i modelli con ATI (sia X1xx che fireGL) ma nei modelli con nvidia quadro 570M (256Mb di memoria dedicata) no! cribbio! Devo sperare che AMD si decida a fare dei driver come si deve?mah...ritorno a chiedere se qualcuno magari ha già una ati firegl e ha voglia di darmi un suo parere gliene sarei molto grato...

----------

## flocchini

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> me n'è bastato uno per giurare di non comprarne mai un'altro. [...]

 

io ho un sz3 del quale sono soddisfattissimo, e il precedente s4m e' tuttora nelle mani della mia ragazza (presente cosa puo' fare una donna a un pc?   :Wink:  ) e nessuno dei 2 mai un problema meccanico o di hardware. In ditta abbiamo 8 sz3 identici al mio, 2 sz5 e 3tx, l'unico con problemi e' un tx che ha fatto un volo di 2 metri   :Laughing:   Che le lettere siamo "appiccicate" e' vero, ma e' cosi' anche sulle tastiere dei desktop ormai e di lettere che saltano non ne ho mai viste, cosi' come i gancetti mobili che si rompono o gli chassis che si piegano   :Shocked: 

O io ho un gran culo oppure tu e le tue fonti una sfiga apocalittica, oppure una media delle 2... boh   :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> O io ho un gran culo oppure tu e le tue fonti una sfiga apocalittica, oppure una media delle 2... boh  

 

L'sz (come il tx) è di fascia alta - 2200 e oltre se non ricordo male - e di questo dovresti tenerne conto, mentre il mio modello si colloca in fascia media (1300~1700) - come molti dei portatili citati fin'ora.

Con queste premesse secondo me con sony va semplicemente a culo

puoi beccare la partita fallata, il design da terzo mondo, il difetto progettuale, oppure non hai problemi. Questo vale sia per l'hw che per le implementazioni OEM di certo software, vedi il discorso driver nvidia bypassati da sony sotto windows: insomma stiamo parlando di usarlo il portatile, mica di farci una sfilata  :Exclamation: 

Ora come ora non lo riprenderei: troppi soldi per un PORTATILE. Quei soldi li spendo volentieri per un monitor, ma è il massimo. Sinceramente trovo che ci siano portatili migliori, pure i macbook (sebbene si contendano il primato con sony per il costo) sono superiori ai vaio imho. Per non parlare di santech, lenovo, dell o altri che sono venuti fuori (e come dicevo prima, mi auguro non stiamo parlando della linea o del design d'avant-guard)

----------

## flocchini

se apple si degnasse di fare una docking station l'avrei anche preso il mac  :Rolling Eyes:  Non ho capito la storia dei driver nvidia sinceramente, io giro con i references, che poi gli oem piazzino le proprie schifezze e' risaputo, basta estirparli  :Wink: 

cmq si io parlavo di fascia alta in effetti. Pero' ad esempio io con i santech mi sono trovato malissimo, 2 entrambi con problemi alla sk madre dei quali ci siamo sbarazzati in 6 mesi. Che coi portatili stia diventando come con gli hdd ossia culo e basta?   :Question: 

----------

## Peach

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Pero' ad esempio io con i santech mi sono trovato malissimo, 2 entrambi con problemi alla sk madre dei quali ci siamo sbarazzati in 6 mesi.

 

ecco!! io sto cercando da secoli recensioni su sti portatili!!!

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Che coi portatili stia diventando come con gli hdd ossia culo e basta?  

 

secondo me si.

forse l'unica fascia che regge bene è la fascia medio-alta i cui clienti sono i più tutelati, almeno questa è l'impressione che mi sono fatto

----------

## flocchini

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ecco!! io sto cercando da secoli recensioni su sti portatili!!!

 

allora racconto, spero di non essere Ot e cmq puo' essere utile ad altri, poi i mod facciano come meglio credono naturalmente  :Wink: 

Come costruzione non sono fatti male. Diciamo a livello di un asus, qualche flessione ma robe di poco conto, non scaldavano molto e anche a regime le ventole erano silenziose. Quello che non ho potuto constatare e' quanto sarebbero durate le cerniere dello schermo, perche' non mi convincevano per nulla. Non so se hai mai visto un "Nevada", ma la qualita' era quella quindi non mi convinceva molto. Qdo poi ci sn stati i problemi noi ci siamo rivolti al nostro fornitore che si e' smazzato le procedure con la casa madre quindi non so dirti direttamente come siano. I casini che abbiamo avuto (a 6 mesi dall'acquisto) sono stati per gli hdd, che volevano assolutamente al momento dell'rma, e hanno pure velatamente minacciato che se l'avevamo tolto la garanzia era gia' invalidata, follia  :Rolling Eyes:  Al che mi sono armato di acronis e glieli ho rasati prima di darglieli (smontandoli ovviamente visto che uno non partiva proprio). L'altro a distanza di una settimana dal compagno ha deciso che non aveva piu' le usb. Tornati dopo un mesetto circa, altre 2 settimane e a entrambi e' saltata la porta del lettore cd (visto che i lettori altrove funzionavano, almeno hanno quelli standard e ho provato su un fujitsu che avevamo in giro).

Insomma, sara' sfiga come abbiamo convenuto, ma come tu non vuoi piu' vaio io non voglio piu' i santech   :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> I casini che abbiamo avuto (a 6 mesi dall'acquisto) sono stati per gli hdd, che volevano assolutamente al momento dell'rma, e hanno pure velatamente minacciato che se l'avevamo tolto la garanzia era gia' invalidata, follia  Al che mi sono armato di acronis e glieli ho rasati prima di darglieli (smontandoli ovviamente visto che uno non partiva proprio). 

 

scusa mi sfuggono un paio di cose: rma? acronis? cosa c'entra la garanzia? voi lo stavate rientrando per quale problema? i dischi non funzionavano?

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Insomma, sara' sfiga come abbiamo convenuto, ma come tu non vuoi piu' vaio io non voglio piu' i santech  

 

si... penso che mi comprerò un OLPC

----------

## flocchini

sn stato poco chiaro sorry. Allora, entrambi hanno avuto un primo problema alla mobo, uno non si spegneva (boh?) e l'altro non caricava il SO per problemi alle porte sata (non vedeva il disco insomma). Solo che questi volevano per forza indietro anche gli hdd (con su i dati aziendali) sostenendo che levando l'hdd avremmo invalidato la garanzia sui nb!. Alla fine ho dovuto fregarmene, smontarli comunque (visto che uno al disco non accedeva proprio, nn avevo scelta), backuppare i dati (acronis), brasarli e rimontare i dischi prima di darglieli in manutenzione. Seccante.

----------

## comio

Leggete questo: http://punto-informatico.it/p.aspx?i=2039473

----------

## stefanonafets

Io ho un macbook (quello bianco), per ora tutto apposto  :Smile: 

Idem col powerbook 12", peccato però che con quello c'erano problemi di software vari

(vedi sw che non compilano, niente flash and so on...

Da qualche tempo il vecchio powebook 12" mi sta facendo da serverino a basso consumo  :Smile:  )

Confermo il "peccato che non esiste una docking station" ...   :Sad: 

----------

## flocchini

 *comio wrote:*   

> Leggete questo: http://punto-informatico.it/p.aspx?i=2039473

 

 bellino per quelli a cui serve, ma non rientra nella mia categoria di "portatile"   :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

Io ho provato a installare GENTOO su un HP/COMPAQ EVO N1020n e non ho avuto molta fortuna.

Adesso non ricordo più che errori mi ha mollato fuori ma comunque era qualcosa relativo alle schede video (citava anche ATI nell'errore)

Adesso non so ma... ho preferito non eseguire l'installazione e ho messo su un'altro linux in quella macchina perchè ero ancora nei pasticci con l'installazione di gentoo sul mio desktop al lavoro (ora per fortuna ci son riuscito) e allora non mi areva il caso di incasinarmi doppiamente.

ao lot nam goi cam do ngu dep thoi trang cho be gai vay cong so chan vay cong so nu ao lot nam dep do boi tre em de thuong thoi trang cho be trai thoi trang cong so nu ao so mi cong so chup hinh cho be

Comunque... qualcuno di voi ha qualche esperienza su sta macchina ?Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 2:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Io ho provato a installare GENTOO su un HP/COMPAQ EVO N1020n e non ho avuto molta fortuna.
> 
> Adesso non ricordo più che errori mi ha mollato fuori ma comunque era qualcosa relativo alle schede video (citava anche ATI nell'errore)
> 
> Adesso non so ma... ho preferito non eseguire l'installazione e ho messo su un'altro linux in quella macchina perchè ero ancora nei pasticci con l'installazione di gentoo sul mio desktop al lavoro (ora per fortuna ci son riuscito) e allora non mi areva il caso di incasinarmi doppiamente.
> ...

 

Su COMPAQ EVO no, ma su COMPAQ-Presario si, è non ho mai avuto problemi d'installazione.  ora ho un dell D620(630), ed idem zero problemi d'installazione. 

ciauz

----------

## horace

stavo seriamente pensando di acquistare un acer travelmate 6292:

Intel® Core 2 Duo T7300 (2.0 GHz, 800 MHz FSB, 4 MB L2 cache), Display 12,1" WXGA CrystalBrite, Ram 2048 MBDDRII (2*1GB), HDD 160GB SATA(5400rpm), DVD Super Multi Integrato, Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X3100, 6 Cell Battery, Wireless 4965AGN, Bluetooth, Memory Card Reader 5-1, FingerPrint, Acer Crystal Eye webcam

che ne dite circa la compatibilità con gentoo?

----------

## djinnZ

 *horace wrote:*   

> HDD 160GB SATA(5400rpm)

 

Non è che sia tanto veloce, guadagni qualcosa in durata della batteria ma poi gli emerge saranno una sofferenza. 

 *horace wrote:*   

> Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X3100, Wireless 4965AGN, Bluetooth, Memory Card Reader 5-1, Acer Crystal Eye webcam

 

vai sul sito e vedi se riesci a trovare il manuale di manutenzione in pdf (per alcuni vecchi modelli era possibile trovarlo, ma era ben nascosto) e verifica bene cosa sono e se sono supportati (se non pensi di prederlo in un megastore potresti portarti una live e vedere con lspci/lsusb cosa c'è effettivamente installato, che è più sicuro).

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è che sia tanto veloce, guadagni qualcosa in durata della batteria ma poi gli emerge saranno una sofferenza. 
> 
> 

 

Ah, si? C'è così tanta differenza tra un 5400 e un 7200?

Io stavo pensando di prendere un 5400 per aver meno calore... ma dici che sarà un problema per emerge?

----------

## djinnZ

Non so perchè ma tutti gli HD 5200 su acer che ho visto erano di una lentezza spropositata.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Ah, si? C'è così tanta differenza tra un 5400 e un 7200?
> 
> Io stavo pensando di prendere un 5400 per aver meno calore... ma dici che sarà un problema per emerge?

 

Nessuna visibile con un utilizzo standard. Anche emerge non dovrebbe rallentare di parecchio (tanto il collo di bottiglia è sempre il processore, non la scrittura su disco) e se hai abbastanza ram (diciamo almeno un giga) puoi compilare in ram e quindi fottertene del disco.

Io potessi metterei dei 5400 anche sui pc di casa. Scaldano meno, girano più piano ==> meno usura e vivono di più.

----------

## IlGab

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   
> 
> Non è che sia tanto veloce, guadagni qualcosa in durata della batteria ma poi gli emerge saranno una sofferenza. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Io col cambio di portatile sono passato da un 5400 ad un 7200 rpm e devo dire che si sente parecchio la differenza.

----------

## Raffo

Posso consigliare di lasciare stare gli acer?  :Smile: 

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

bo io l'ho installata su un travel 630 con un p3 600 e 400 mega di ram su un dischino da 20 gb a 5400 e devo dire che il suo lavoro lo fa...

----------

## lordalbert

boh, c'è chi dice che la differenza non si nota, altri dicono che si nota... eheh... son confuso  :Very Happy: 

Può dipendere forse dalla marca? Sicuramente anche dal FileSystem...

----------

## djinnZ

Non comprovato da una verifica seria, ma gli acer con HD ~5krpm mi hanno fatto una pessima impressione, per usare un eufemismo (in particolare un vecchio 4600 o qualcosa del genere).

Se partizioni opportunamente, compili in ram, metti la temp in ram  etc. te ne accorgi solo quando provi a copiare sul disco 20GB di roba di fila, in tutti gli altri casi la differenza c'è.

----------

## horace

grazie per i consigli!

per quanto riguarda la marca, ho un vecchio aspire che, in più di 3 anni, non mi ha dato nessun problema e mi sento di ridare fiducia alla casa (*SGRAT SGRAT*   :Very Happy:  ).

per quanto riguarda la compilazione, non mi sono posto il problema del disco da 5400; visto che ci sono 2 gb, pensavo di compilare in ram. poi non so se il rapporto consumo/prestazioni fra un 5400 e un 7200 sia a favore di quest'ultimo...

----------

## lavish

Questa mattina mi e' caduto dalle mani (1m e mezzo circa) il thinkpad t42.

E' caduto "di monitor"... sono rimasto di sasso per 5 minuti a guardarlo cosi', mentre il player audio continuava a riprodurre il brano...

Il laptop e' rimasto perfetto, nemmeno un graffio o un'ammaccatura: oggi ho fatto voto di fedelta' ai thinkpad per tutta la vita.

----------

## dynamite

Alla fine ho preso questo thinkpad devo ancora averlo in mano però.   :Cool: 

Mi sono letto tutte le discussioni possibili immaginabili sull'installazione a 64 bit ed anche pagine del thinkwiki (ottimo sito per i possessori di thinkpad), non mi interessano tanto i problemi di installazione programmi anche perchè ho visto che sono praticamente tutti risolvibili; ma ho letto pagine discordanti sulle prestazioni di un sistema così costruito. Il che mi ha portato ad un po' di confusione quindi alla fine mi sa che installerò un gentoo a 32 e uno a 64 e valuterò...  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> Alla fine ho preso questo thinkpad devo ancora averlo in mano però.   

 

Bellissimo   :Shocked: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

Ciao a tutti, 

il mio portatile è arrivato e ho bisogno di uno nuovo. Il mio budget si aggira intorno ai 1200 - 1400 massimo. Ovviamente ho la necessità di avere un computer compatibile 100% con Linux. non disdegno un buon design e leggerezza. Anche la durata della batteria nn deve fare proprio pena. Fondamentale la scheda video nVidia, perchè l'Ati per quanto può impegnarsi, rimarrà sempre dietro coi driver. Avevo pensato al ThinkPad T61 con questa configurazione:

 *Modello 6457WF2 wrote:*   

> T61 Intel Core 2 Duo T7300 (2.00 GHz) 800Mhz FSB, 4 MB di cache, Intel 965Express chipset, 1 GB a 667MHz DDR2, 120 GB a 5400 rpm con sistema di shock absorber e Active Protection system, Masterizzatore DVD Dual Layer ultra slim,Modem V.90 (v92 designed), Scheda di rete Intel 82566 MM G Ethernet int, WiFi intel 802.11abg, 3 USB 2.0, Porta Microfono, Porta Cuffie, IRda, 1 PC card slot tipo I/II e 1 Express Card/54 slot, Schermo TFT 15,4” WideSXGA+ ( risol. 1680 x 1050 ),nVidia Quadro NVS 140M, 128Mb dedicati, Li-Ion Enhanced 6 Cell, Garanzia 3 anni carry-in, Windows XP

 

oppure questa che differisce solo per la scheda grafica

 *Modello 6457WBP wrote:*   

> T61 Intel Core 2 Duo T7300 (2.00 GHz) 800Mhz FSB, 4 MB di cache, Intel 965Express chipset, 1 GB a 667MHz DDR2, 120 GB a 5400 rpm con sistema di shock absorber e Active Protection system, Masterizzatore DVD Dual Layer ultra slim,Modem V.90 (v92 designed), Scheda di rete Intel 82566 MM G Ethernet int, WiFi intel 802.11abg, 3 USB 2.0, Porta Microfono, Porta Cuffie, IRda, 1 PC card slot tipo I/II e 1 Express Card/54 slot, Schermo TFT 15,4” WideSXGA+ ( risol. 1920 x 1200),nVidia Quadro FX 570M, 256Mb dedicati, Li-Ion Enhanced 6 Cell, Garanzia 3 anni carry-in, VISTA home Basic

 

Costano rispettivamente 1290 e 1404 con una convenzione stipulata dalla mia università con IBM Lenovo; è curioso però che sul sito si Lenovo non ho trovato questi 2 modelli, magari non li producono più. Avrei voluto fare un confronto di prezzi. Comunque che ne pensate? Avete qualche altro bel portatile da consigliarmi per il mio budget e che sia abbastanza leggero & potente?

Ciao.

Marco.

----------

## nick_spacca

Hai dato un'occhiata ai Dell? Un po di tempo fa avevo dato uno sguardo ai nuovi modelli (per un'amica) e ce n'erano alcuni davvero interessanti (leggeri, performanti, economici..), di cui OVVIAMENTE non ricordo il nome in codice   :Laughing: 

Per il supporto a linux...beh,  non dovrebbero esserci prob   :Wink: 

----------

## dynamite

Sia uno che l'altro sono buoni tieni conto che la differenza maggiore in tutti i sensi (batteria - prestazioni video) la fa la scheda e nel primo modello ha 128Mb dedicati più un po' di altri in condivisione mentre la seconda parte già da 256 dedicati...

Il mio t61 è molto simile al primo se non che ha il bluetooth e la ipw4965 (invece della 3945) ed è 14,1 wide, la batteria a 4 celle dura intorno alle 2 ore e 20/30...

Ottima scelta i thinkpad!

----------

## C4RD0Z4

per quanto riguarda il prezzo che mi dici? è buono?

----------

## dynamite

Se il prezzo è iva inclusa si è decisamente giusto per le caratteristiche dei due portatili...secondo me è un prodotto durevole/affidabile nel tempo ne vale sicuramente la pena....ma hai solo tra questi due modelli la scelta? come siamo a dimensioni e peso?

----------

## C4RD0Z4

si, il perzzo è iva inclusa. Il peso? Sono dei 15.4' entrambi e credo si attestino sui 2,7Kg o giù di li. Per quanto riguarda il prezzo, io non so di preciso quanto costino all'esterno, anche perchè sono configurazioni ad hoc create per la suddetta convenzione. Comunque vedendo quel thinkpad che hai preso te, che viene sui 1800, penso che qualche vantaggio economico ci sia. Io mi sto sempre più convincendo a prendere quello da 1404€

----------

## dynamite

il mio alla fine non ha il card reader come quello di cui ho postato il link e alla fine grazie al mio fornitore di fiducia sono riuscito a pagarlo 1500...comunque il prezzo secondo me è giusto, sono delle ottime macchine...

Ti chiedevo peso e dimensioni perchè per me sono state una discriminante nella scelta del laptop, ho scelto il 14,1 perchè il 15,4 è largo 37 cm (un po' troppo per i miei gusti) e tra un dell di pari hardware ho scelto il thinkpad per peso, materiali, e protezioni varie anche se il costo è maggiore...

----------

## C4RD0Z4

riguardo al dell, ti riferisci al 13.3' XPS? O ci sono anche DELL 14' wide? Io non li ho trovati. In effetti preferirei il 14', ma la convenzione offre solo 15  :Sad:  In alternativa c'è anche il 12' della serie X, ma è troppo piccolo e la scheda grafica fa pena, come è giusto che sia.

----------

## Cazzantonio

prova i santech

----------

## codadilupo

non ho letto tutto il thread, ma se si ha intenzione di richiedere - come sacrosanto diritto - il rimborso dell'OS preinstallato, faccio presente che Acer (ma anche HP e Asus che mi risulti) non solo rifiuta la vendita del portatile direttamente senza OS, ma risponde anche che 'al massimo' è possibile richiedere 'post-vendita' la rimozione dell'OS. Ed ecco la supercazzola: La rimozione dell'OS dev'essere fatta inviando il portatile a spese del cliente presso un centro autorizzato che provvederà a rimuovere sia l'OS che l'etichetta, dopodiche' il rimborso verrà calcolato sul costo effettivo dell'OS per il produttore (e quindi non sul costo dell'OS retail) scorporato dei costi sostenuti dal produttore per la rimozione presso il laboratorio. Inoltre la caterva di software preinstallati non sono altrettanto rimborsabili. Praticamente, e chiudo, alla fine non dico che il è il cliente a dover pagare, ma poco ci manca.

Coda

----------

## lordalbert

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> riguardo al dell, ti riferisci al 13.3' XPS? O ci sono anche DELL 14' wide? Io non li ho trovati. In effetti preferirei il 14', ma la convenzione offre solo 15  In alternativa c'è anche il 12' della serie X, ma è troppo piccolo e la scheda grafica fa pena, come è giusto che sia.

 

ragazzi ma differenze tra 14 e 15 non ci sono! Dai... cosa risparmi, 1 cm? è 1 cm che ti cambia la vita?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> ragazzi ma differenze tra 14 e 15 non ci sono! Dai... cosa risparmi, 1 cm? è 1 cm che ti cambia la vita?

 

Portatelo a giro e poi ne riparliamo...

Io ho un 14" ma per il prossimo prenderò un 13"...

P.S. un pollice è più di un centimetro e comunque un pollice in meno corrisponde mediamente a 400 grammi in meno

----------

## lordalbert

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   ragazzi ma differenze tra 14 e 15 non ci sono! Dai... cosa risparmi, 1 cm? è 1 cm che ti cambia la vita? 
> 
> Portatelo a giro e poi ne riparliamo...
> 
> Io ho un 14" ma per il prossimo prenderò un 13"...
> ...

 

Bah.. non mi sono mai lamentato... e non credo sia quel centimetro che fa la differenza. Vabbè, opinioni... io preferisco tenermi il 17"  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. un pollice è più di un centimetro e comunque un pollice in meno corrisponde mediamente a 400 grammi in meno

 

se non erro (non ho voglia di controllare) un pollice è 1.54cm... ma i pollici misurano la diagonale del monitor. Se consideri la larghezza, è ovviamente inferiore a 1", circa 1cm....

Vabbè, opinioni... ma c'è anche una bella differenza di componentistica tra un 13" e un 17"  :Wink: 

C'è chi paga per fare palestra, e chi la può fare gratuitamente si lamenta  :Razz:  Ah, è proprio vero, non esistono più gli informatici di una volta, giovani e muscolosi  :Very Happy:   :Razz:  (LOL)

----------

## C4RD0Z4

Allora, lo devo prendere o no sto thinkpad 15.4'? Me lo consigliate? La garanzia è 3anni, entrambi hanno una Quadro ( abbasso le ATI!!! ), monitor a risoluzioni ottime ( forse quello più costoso, ha risoluzione un filino eccessiva ), sarebbe stato meglio un 14'... ma per quel prezzo, dove la trovo tutta sta robba? Inoltre, oltre al 3D, a scrivere codice più comodamente ( Eclipse ha troppe finestre e diventa inusabile con risoluzioni del tipo 1024*768 ), potrei farcela qualche partitina???

----------

## codadilupo

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> Allora, lo devo prendere o no sto thinkpad 15.4'? Me lo consigliate? La garanzia è 3anni, entrambi hanno una Quadro ( abbasso le ATI!!! ), monitor a risoluzioni ottime ( forse quello più costoso, ha risoluzione un filino eccessiva ), sarebbe stato meglio un 14'... ma per quel prezzo, dove la trovo tutta sta robba? Inoltre, oltre al 3D, a scrivere codice più comodamente ( Eclipse ha troppe finestre e diventa inusabile con risoluzioni del tipo 1024*768 ), potrei farcela qualche partitina???

 

dipende: è un problema di prezzo ? Se "piu' piccolo è meglio è",  per 1450 euro, puoi prendere un macbook con 2GB di ram, 160GB di disco e 2,16GHz di processore C2D da fnac  :Wink: 

o spendere cmq meno, per quest'altro

Coda

----------

## C4RD0Z4

si, ma addio scheda grafica! E poi, addio linux e addio risoluzione decente, che poi su un 13', una risoluzione dello schermo + alta risulterebbe eccessiva.

----------

## dynamite

Io supporterò i thinkpad all'infinito...se sei sicuro che quello che manca ad esempio il bluetooth è superfluo per te, allora si lo prenderei senza pensarci troppo...

Riguardo ai pollici, i 17 pollici sono delle padelle abnormi però se il mio pane quotidiano fosse la grafica (o fossi un po' orbo) allora ci farei un pensierino. Detto questo la differenza tra i 14,1 pollici e i 15,4 vuol dire 32cm e 40 cm, 2,3 kg e 2,8 kg (ovviamente in media) insomma non è poco...

----------

## codadilupo

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> si, ma addio scheda grafica! E poi, addio linux e addio risoluzione decente, che poi su un 13', una risoluzione dello schermo + alta risulterebbe eccessiva.

 

non sono d'accordo. le intel ora hanno anche un supporto 3d decente, e proprio per questo - personalmente - non intendo continuare a supportare ATI o nvidia, che mi passano un binario del cavolo...  :Wink: 

P.S.: certo, un 13" e' un 13", pero' un portatile dev'essere anche e soprattutto portabile  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Si beh poi volete mettere la durata della batteria con una intel integrata piuttosto che con una scheda a parte ? Per come la vedo io un portatile deve essere principalmente "portatile" quindi bassi consumi, lunga durata batteria e massima portabilita' della macchina. Poi naturalmente dipende da uno cosa ci vuole fare con un portatile!

----------

## C4RD0Z4

si, è vero...un portatile è sempre un portatile. Ma la scheda integrata intel proprio non la reggo. Quale sarebbe la nuova scheda intel integrata con supporto decente per il 3D? Per quanto riguarda la batteria, non è possibile metterne una aggiuntiva?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> si, è vero...un portatile è sempre un portatile. Ma la scheda integrata intel proprio non la reggo. Quale sarebbe la nuova scheda intel integrata con supporto decente per il 3D? Per quanto riguarda la batteria, non è possibile metterne una aggiuntiva?

 

Dipende cosa ci devi fare con 3D... Se non ci fai i giochi di ultima generazione (che comunque sotto linux non ci sono) direi che la intel basta e avanza.

Il vantaggio di una intel è che i driver sono completamente opensource e quindi funziona senza bisogno di pregare ad ogni aggiornamento del kernel o dei driver ati/nvidia.

P.S. io, negli ultimi anni, non ho mai usato il 3D... è grave?

----------

## codadilupo

beh, questo è un buon punto di partenza: 

http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/license.html

http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html

poi, d'accordo, la memoria è sharata, ma su 2GB, 64Mb non sono questa esosa richiesta  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## lordalbert

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> Detto questo la differenza tra i 14,1 pollici e i 15,4 vuol dire 32cm e 40 cm, 2,3 kg e 2,8 kg (ovviamente in media) insomma non è poco...

 

8 cm per 1 pollice?!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dynamite

Sì, 8cm per un pollice è il range più ampio che ho trovato tra i due modelli (vallo a dire alla acer). 

Per la batteria potresti prenderne una più grande mi sembra che vendano per i thinkpad batterie da 7 celle o 9, comunque riportando la mia esperienza se con una a 4 celle con scheda esterna arrivo a due ore e mezza circa con una a 6 non credo tu ti possa proprio lamentare. Senza scheda video dedicata i tk arrivano a 5 ore e mezzo...

----------

## C4RD0Z4

i tizi della convenzione mi hanno assicurato una durata di batteria di 5 ore...ma io non ci credo proprio!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Beh devi considerare quel valore come durata massima della batteria, credo : cioe' con un utilizzo minimo della macchina, con pochi device  accesi, poca luminosita' e frequenza minima... certo se comincia a masterizzare, usare la scheda wireless mettere la luminosita' al massimo credo che 5 ore te le possa scordare.... ma dubito fortemente pure sulla meta'!

----------

## lordalbert

Su Altroconsumo (rivista) c'è una comparazione portatili.... i Thinkpad sono all'ultimo posto, giudicati scadenti come qualità, durata della batteria, ben al di sotto della media. (ahahha). 

Ovviamente sono abbastanza convinto che siano dati poco "realistici"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dynamite

beh non è che brillino per competenza visti anche altri confronti che hanno messo insieme...Poi possono dire che sono brutti e quante altre cose si possono inventare ma no che sono scadenti come materiali e qualità dell'hardware...

Mah...non ho visto questo test francamente quindi non posso permettermi giudizi precisi, ma spero vivamente che acer non stia sopra in questa "classifica"...

----------

## lordalbert

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> beh non è che brillino per competenza visti anche altri confronti che hanno messo insieme...Poi possono dire che sono brutti e quante altre cose si possono inventare ma no che sono scadenti come materiali e qualità dell'hardware...
> 
> Mah...non ho visto questo test francamente quindi non posso permettermi giudizi precisi, ma spero vivamente che acer non stia sopra in questa "classifica"...

 

Ora la rivista è stata buttata (la legge mio padre, io l'ho vista solo brevemente) ma l'acer è a metà classifica, forse un pochettino prima di metà.

Primo è Apple e secondo di poco Sony

Mi ricorda un vecchio confronto Windows vs Linux vs OSX... vincitore... OSX  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

non vedo cosa ci sia di strano in una classifica di portatili con apple e sony in testa. Mi sembra decisamente verosimile.

Coda

----------

## lordalbert

quello che mi stupisce è che i thinkpad siano all'ultimo posto.

(anche se dei sony di fascia medio-bassa (fino a 1700€) non ho sentito parlare sempre bene...)

----------

## dynamite

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> quello che mi stupisce è che i thinkpad siano all'ultimo posto.
> 
> (anche se dei sony di fascia medio-bassa (fino a 1700€) non ho sentito parlare sempre bene...)

 

Già!

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  ma credete ancora alle favole?  :Twisted Evil: 

Il grosso degli articoli e dei test sono veritieri quanto la pubblicità. In più con il marasma di nuovi modelli che sfornano ogni giorno non puoi mai sapere cosa ti rifilano se non lo guardi da vicino ed attentamente.

ieri ad un convegno mi è capitato di vedere in funzione un modello molto simile all'acer di cui parlavo male ed ha prestazioni nettamente superiori al chiodo che avevo avuto tra le mani, tempo fa andai a vedere se era il caso di prendere un sostituto al mio portatile ed il nuovo modello pur sembrando identico, da nuovo, aveva già il monitor che non si reggeva...

e poi devi sempre vedere a cosa ti serve, la batteria non mi è ancora capitato di usarla se non per poter comodamente staccare il pc dalla spina e trasferirmi altrove senza spegnerlo, per esempio, ma in molte comparazioni parlano solo di questo come se l'utopia di usarlo in viaggio sia l'unico motivo per avere un portatile.

----------

## codadilupo

quando una batteria ti dura dalle 4 ore in su puoi sicuramente usarlo in viaggio. Ad ogni modo, il punto è che la batteria è una delle peculiarità del portatile e va di conseguenza considerata. Altrimenti finisce che faccio un raffronto tra un desktop e il portatile piu' carrozzato al mondo... e il portatile perde per prezzo, prestazioni e sotto ogni altro punto di vista!

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

Io per esempio volevo un amd64 e ho trovato solo un 17 pollici HP.... bello, bellissimo,Gentoo designed, ma portabilità zero.

Io lo uso come un "mini desktop" e non mi lamento, ma forse era meglio attendere un po'.

----------

## federico

Io credo che il vero uso del portatile sia portarselo in giro, se poi uno ce l'ha perche' e' carino o perche' occupa poco spazio in casa non e' davvero il motivo per cui nascono certi tipi di apparecchi. Infatti in questa ottica io scarto tutto quello che e' grosso e che dura poco quando devo operare una scelta. Tuttavia per ragioni pratiche se dovessi cambiare il mio portatile sceglierei sempre tra un 15" e un 13" probabilmente visto che nel 10" per lavorarci tutti i giorni mi sentirei un po' ristretto (anche se conosco gente che lo fa) e poi sono un po' lenti di solito.

Fede

----------

## federico

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   si, è vero...un portatile è sempre un portatile. Ma la scheda integrata intel proprio non la reggo. Quale sarebbe la nuova scheda intel integrata con supporto decente per il 3D? Per quanto riguarda la batteria, non è possibile metterne una aggiuntiva? 
> 
> Dipende cosa ci devi fare con 3D... Se non ci fai i giochi di ultima generazione (che comunque sotto linux non ci sono) direi che la intel basta e avanza.
> 
> Il vantaggio di una intel è che i driver sono completamente opensource e quindi funziona senza bisogno di pregare ad ogni aggiornamento del kernel o dei driver ati/nvidia.
> ...

 

Io a dire il vero negli ultimi 4 anni ho avuto la mia intel i810 e ogni tanto avrei voluto mandarla a quel paese, quando vuoi sperimentare qualcosa in opengl un po' avanzato o cose di questo genere... Per il resto non l'ho mai usato neanche io il 3d, ma perche' non posso  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io a dire il vero negli ultimi 4 anni ho avuto la mia intel i810 e ogni tanto avrei voluto mandarla a quel paese, quando vuoi sperimentare qualcosa in opengl un po' avanzato o cose di questo genere... Per il resto non l'ho mai usato neanche io il 3d, ma perche' non posso 

 

beh, stai anche parlando di una scheda uscita quando ancora intel non s'azzardava a supportare alcunchè. Il supporto è nato di recente, e le schede più considerate sono ovviamente le piu' recenti  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## canduc17

Che ne dite di questo portatile, per metterci su una bella gentoo?

L'unica cosa che mi lascia interdetto è la memoria dedicata della scheda video: qui dice 256, mentre nelle specifiche tecniche dice 128...forse 256MB ci sono solo nella versione della scheda per i desktop?

E secondo voi riesco a rivalermi dei soldi di Windows Vista, che assolutamente non desidero?

----------

## djinnZ

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> E secondo voi riesco a rivalermi dei soldi di Windows Vista, che assolutamente non desidero?

 come barzelletta non è divertente, soprattutto se c'è HP di mezzo.

La ram è 128 in quella implementazione evidentemente, non ulteriormente espandibile la ram mi sa, la webcam chissà se funziona, idem per il lettore sd (ma tanto con i portatili è sempre così) ma quello che mi convince poco è il masterizzatore. L'HD è da 5000rpm e non mi sembra che le schede di rete siano una gran cosa.

umh... riesumato il thread su portatili, il natale si avvicina...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## canduc17

Mamma mia: bocciatura completa!

----------

## djinnZ

Ammetto che HP non è che mi sia troppo simpatica.

----------

## Scen

Riguardo HP vs Vista vs Linux, è interessante questo comunicato di ADUC, che conferma quanto HP sia bastarda su questo fronte  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## canduc17

Avete delle marche che mi consigliate, così spulcio un po' fra i loro prodotti?

Lasciate stare la apple...

----------

## djinnZ

dell pare che non sia malaccio, ma resto dell'idea che è meglio poterli valutare dal vivo i portatili.

----------

## lucapost

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> dell pare che non sia malaccio, ma resto dell'idea che è meglio poterli valutare dal vivo i portatili.

 

La notizia è ormai un pò datata, ma quando la scorsa estate ho cambiato notebook, ho scartato subito i dell    :Rolling Eyes: 

Certe effusioni non si vedono spesso!    :Laughing: 

----------

## falko

Mi avete letto nel pensiero!!,

anche io vorrei sapere qualcosa di più dei notebook dell (ho usato in università dei desktop della stessa marca e funzionavano da Dio),

volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi ne possiede uno e come si trova (come prezzi sembrano davvero eccezzionali)

----------

## djinnZ

Quelli che ho visto mi sembravano ben costruiti e il prezzo era competitivo (però, avendo accesso ad un grossista ho trovato più convenienti altre marche), la questione delle batterie... se per una serie difettosa si dovesse boicottare per sempre un produttore allora non dovremo più comprare nulla (automobili per esempio: la mia penultima aveva il motore difettoso che a 50Mm sbiellava e lo ha fatto. Ma continuo ad avere solo auto della stessa marca perchè le trovo più convenienti).

L'unica raccomandazione che mi sento di ribadire è vedere bene come è assemblato, dal vivo, e fare attenzione a sporchi trucchetti tipo HD lentissimo risparmiando solo 10 euro  tra due modelli apparentemente identici etc.

Da questo punto di vista i dell non li si può vedere ed è per questo che non li ho mai presi, ma il livello qualitativo è alto anche per i desktop, sempre per quelli che ho visto.

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> L'unica raccomandazione che mi sento di ribadire è vedere bene come è assemblato, dal vivo, e fare attenzione a sporchi trucchetti tipo HD lentissimo risparmiando solo 10 euro  tra due modelli apparentemente identici etc.
> 
> 

 

sul fatto della velocità hd... non credo che cambi molto da un 5000rpm e un 7200... no? Parlo di hd nuovi... Mi hanno detto che la differenza è minima. In compenso, i 5000rpm scaldano meno...

Cmq io ho visto un paio di Dell e ne sono tutti soddisfatti... Io tra un po' ne dovrei comprare uno, e credo che starò o su dell o thinkpad...  Anche perchè questi due sono gli unici che montano ancora schermi non-lucidi... visto che io odio i monitor lucidi...

----------

## djinnZ

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> non credo che cambi molto da un 5000rpm e un 7200

 

No, sto parlando di HD 5000 molto più lento della media dei 5000 al posto di un 7000 nella media, montato nel modello in esposizione. capita, capita...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## canduc17

Tipo, io ho visto di molto interessante il Dell Inspiron 1520: http://notebookitalia.it/recensione-dell-inspiron-1520-bianco-santa-rosa.html.

Ma come faccio ad essere sicuro che sia tutto compatibile con linux?

Ad esempio, se non và la scheda wireless il poprtatile lo potrei buttare...

----------

## CarloJekko

Ho appena trovato un negozio che mi installa suse invece di winzozz risparmiando 50 euro su un laptop.... Ma la licenza SuSE penso che la pago.. vero?

Ma quando li distribuiscono senza nulla???

----------

## djinnZ

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Ma la licenza SuSE penso che la pago.. vero?

 

se non ricordo male winzozz oem dovrebbe andare intorno ai 100 quindi... paghi, paghi.

Che poi in realtà paghi il negoziante e non suse... è possibile, capita.

Lo so che sono prevenuto, ma vivo in una delle città più piratesche d'italia secondo gli sgherri di zio bill ed anche in un posto dove entri in un discount (eldo nello specifico, ma anche altrove è la stessa cosa) compri un portatile ed il commesso pretende di attivarlo lui, personalizzarti a c**** il windozz, registrare il software etc. si tiene il cd di ripristino... capita, capita, e capita pure che lo apprezzano  :Twisted Evil: 

come ripeto continuamente attraverso la mia signature: se il mondo va male è perchè ci sono troppi imbecilli in circolazione.

----------

## jordan83

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Tipo, io ho visto di molto interessante il Dell Inspiron 1520: http://notebookitalia.it/recensione-dell-inspiron-1520-bianco-santa-rosa.html.
> 
> Ma come faccio ad essere sicuro che sia tutto compatibile con linux?
> 
> Ad esempio, se non và la scheda wireless il poprtatile lo potrei buttare...

 

Ciao, direi che caschi bene, visto che io possiedo quel portatile. L'ho acquistato ad agosto.

Alcune specifiche:

- processore Intel Centrino 2 Santa Rosa 2.0 GHz 

- 2 GB RAM FSB 800 MHz

- masterizzatore DVD

- hd 160 GB 7200 rpm

- schermo widescreen 15.4'' con tecnologia Truelife (luminosissimo e nitido da paura)

- nVidia GeForce Go 8600M GT con 256 MB di memoria grafica dedicata DDR2

- scheda wireless intel che supporta l'IEEE standard 802.11n (per quello che può servire...  :Razz:  ) (net-wireless/iwlwifi)

- batteria 6 celle (3 ore di autonomia per un uso normale, badando un po' al risparmio al momento arrivo a 3 e mezza o giù di lì)

- bluetooth

- lettore sd card integrato

- modem integrato

- firewire

- webcam integrata (media-video/linux-uvc)

- cover blu personalizzata (lo ammetto, l'unico motivo per cui l'ho preso...  :Very Happy:  )

Il modem non ho provato a farlo andare, più che altro perché non ho mai avuto necessità/tempo/voglia (credo sia supportato, tra l'altro) ma per il resto Linux supporta tutto.

Gli unici aspetti su cui devo lavorare/qualche noia sono:

- uscite S-video e VGA che non ho ancora provato a fare andare (ma ben presto dovrò risolvere la grana, visto che mi serviranno)

- la scheda audio è una intel hda e funziona discretamente solo con gli alsa drivers 1.0.15 (saranno inclusi nel kernel .24). Ho ancora il problema che il "mute" non funziona ma credo la cosa si risolverà. Comunque sia credo che un bel tot dei laptop monti quel tipo di scheda al momento.

Personalmente sono soddisfatissimo della scelta fatta. Il laptop ha prestazioni paurose e mi permetto di confermare riguardo a

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sul fatto della velocità hd... non credo che cambi molto da un 5000rpm e un 7200... no?
> 
> 

 

che i 7200 si fanno sentire, e molto.

Io uso Paludis come package manager, che è già anni luce davanti a portage come velocità. 

Con l'hd a 7200 i sync sono diventati mostruosamente veloci. La rigenerazione della cache dura pochi secondi.

Una nota che posso fare è che per sfruttare appieno la velocità dell'hd anche il resto dell'hw deve essere "rapido". Nel vecchio portatile (P4 2.8 GHz) avevo montato un capiente hd a 7200 rpm ma non sperimentavo le stesse performances che ho adesso. Credo che il vero fautore di questi progressi sia il processore multicore. Sono giunto alla conclusione (personale e opinabile) che l'avere un multicore a disposizione sia da sola una motivazione valida per cambiare processore/laptop, se si sta valutando l'idea di farlo.

Altre cose sul portatile (visto che per ora non lo troverete nei negozi)...

Oltre alle prestazioni è anche bello da vedere. I passi in avanti fatti rispetto i vecchi inspiron sono notevolissimi. Certo non ha la linea di un Mac e non è "sottilissimo" ma onestamente è davvero curato. La tastiera è secondo me fenomenale, i tasti sono scattanti e allo stesso tempo morbidi da premere (spero di rendere l'idea). È silenziosissimo e scalda poco.

A contorno posso dire che la Dell è fenomenale nel rapporto col cliente (nella mia esperienza). Quando ho acquistato il portatile ero in Italia per 3 settimane (vivo a Copenhagen) e l'idea era di averlo prima di ripartire. Purtroppo a causa delle troppe ordinazioni non ce la facevano a farmelo avere nei tempi dichiarati, ma senza praticamente battere ciglio hanno rimborsato le spese per farmelo spedire dalla mia famiglia a Cph(per qualche ragione di sicurezza o altro non potevano cambiare destinazione dell'ordine).

So che questo non dovrebbe essere nulla di eccezionale ma raramente ho sperimentato simile correttezza da parte di un'azienda, soprattutto quando si tratta di restituire soldi  :Very Happy: 

Onestamente per i soldi che ho pagato (1300€ ca) non credo avrei potuto trovare di meglio (o anche di simile a dire il vero...).

So che gradirete:

```

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0407 (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

03:01.1 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 12)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)

```

Ultimissima cosa: Dell non mi ha pagato per rilasciare questa recensione positiva  :Razz: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente sono soddisfatissimo della scelta fatta. Il laptop ha prestazioni paurose e mi permetto di confermare riguardo a
> 
>  *lordalbert wrote:*   
> ...

 

Quindi gran parte del merito va al sistema/processore, non all'hd  :Smile:  Certo, anche lui farà la sua parte... ma da quello che ho visto, negli ultimi hd le differenze sono lievi... 

Cmq, forse un po' OT, però... che ha Paludis di migliore rispetto a portage? E' stabile? Quasi quasi lo provo....

Cmq il monitor Truelife non stanca la vista? Io quando ho chiamato, una tipa del centralino mi ha detto che il Truelife rende colori molto nitidi e luminosi, però dopo 2-3 ore di utilizzo stanca la vista e quindi è sconsigliato da usare per periodi lunghi...[/quote]

----------

## mambro

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   non credo che cambi molto da un 5000rpm e un 7200 
> 
> No, sto parlando di HD 5000 molto più lento della media dei 5000 al posto di un 7000 nella media, montato nel modello in esposizione. capita, capita... 

 

E come fai ad accorgertene? Ti porti qualche programma di benchmark al negozio?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*    *lordalbert wrote:*   non credo che cambi molto da un 5000rpm e un 7200 
> 
> No, sto parlando di HD 5000 molto più lento della media dei 5000 al posto di un 7000 nella media, montato nel modello in esposizione. capita, capita...  
> 
> E come fai ad accorgertene? Ti porti qualche programma di benchmark al negozio?  

 

livecd con hdparm  :Wink: 

----------

## jordan83

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi gran parte del merito va al sistema/processore, non all'hd  Certo, anche lui farà la sua parte... ma da quello che ho visto, negli ultimi hd le differenze sono lievi... 
> 
> 

 

Siamo d'accordo che il grosso del merito non va all'hd. Comunque la differenza si sente.

In operazioni come updatedb o trasferimenti file (in parte anche compilazioni) dove l'I/O la fa da padrone i miglioramenti si notano.

In generale tutto il sistema è più responsivo.

Alla fine al giorno d'oggi con i processori che ci sono è definitivamente l'I/O il collo di bottiglia (a meno che non usi Windows Vista, nel qual caso il collo di bottiglia è lui...).

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq, forse un po' OT, però... che ha Paludis di migliore rispetto a portage? E' stabile? Quasi quasi lo provo....
> 
> 

 

Puoi iniziare dal sito ufficiale. Avevo aperto anche un thread ufficiale, ma non l'ho aggiornato da un po' di tempo con le ultime novità. Comunque troverai un po' di informazioni sulle vecchie versioni. Magari durante le vacanze di Natale faccio un sunto delle (parecchie) novità che ci sono state nel frattempo.

Io lo uso da un anno e ho trovato "infinito+1" motivi per usarlo e preferirlo a Portage. 

Se vuoi provarlo e incontri problemi tecnici (dubito ma non si sa mai) o di "ambientamento" magari puoi postare in quel thread e ti darò una mano.

L'unico motivo (e secondo me è proprio l'unico  :Smile:  ) per cui non dovresti usarlo come package manager di default è che al momento non supporta la generazione di pacchetti binari a partire da quelli installati nel tuo sistema. Se usi tali binari molto spesso, allora è più conveniente se al momento resti a Portage. Questa è l'unica ragione (vabbé anche un po' di nostalgia dei vecchi tempi...  :Razz:  ) per cui ho ancora Portage nel mio sistema.

```

$ wc -l /var/log/emerge.log

250 /var/log/emerge.log

```

(dovute all'installazione di Paludis)

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq il monitor Truelife non stanca la vista? Io quando ho chiamato, una tipa del centralino mi ha detto che il Truelife rende colori molto nitidi e luminosi, però dopo 2-3 ore di utilizzo stanca la vista e quindi è sconsigliato da usare per periodi lunghi...

 

Beh, io (ahimé) in questo periodo uso il portatile tantissimo, quindi posso dire di avere fatto un buon test in merito.

Quello che dice la tipa può essere vero tuttavia:

- poca luminosità a mio parere stanca molto più gli occhi di abbondante luminosità

- puoi sempre diminuire la luminosità dello schermo se ti da fastidio ^_^ Nessuno ti obbliga a restare sulla luminosità massima (che è utilissima di giorno ma può essere fastidiosa di sera)

----------

## effeuno

Lo so che e' un argomento di cui si e' gia' discusso molto su questo forum, ma dal momento che devo acquistare un nuovo portatile chiedo se e' consigliabile un macbookpro per utilizzarlo prevalentemente o forse totalmente con gentoo oppure per un budget simile e' consigliabile un notebook ......normale.

Se si per questa seconda ipotesi qualche consiglio in merito.

Mi attira molto il macbook pro dal momento che tanto tempo fa ......ina una galassia lontana sono stato uno dei primi utilizzatori del mac plus.

Un grazie anticipato per graditi consigli.

----------

## crisandbea

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Lo so che e' un argomento di cui si e' gia' discusso molto su questo forum, ma dal momento che devo acquistare un nuovo portatile chiedo se e' consigliabile un macbookpro per utilizzarlo prevalentemente o forse totalmente con gentoo oppure per un budget simile e' consigliabile un notebook ......normale.
> 
> Se si per questa seconda ipotesi qualche consiglio in merito.
> 
> Mi attira molto il macbook pro dal momento che tanto tempo fa ......ina una galassia lontana sono stato uno dei primi utilizzatori del mac plus.
> ...

 

visto che vuoi usarci solo Gentoo o quasi , io non te lo consiglierei, però ovviamente è questione di gusti.....  per lo stesso budget ovvero sui 1300-1400€ trovi delle ottime macchine,   dai uno sguardo qui per i vari consigli su un possibile sostituto.

ciauz

----------

## xveilsidex

considera ke già con 800 euro ti danno dei bolidi di pc "normali" con 1400 riesci a prendere possesso di qualche satellite per spiare la tua ragazza. Comunque il mac ha tanto stile da vendere a mio avviso. Ma per installarci qualcosa devi buttare un po piu di sudore se vuoi utilizzare giiiientttùù!

----------

## codadilupo

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Lo so che e' un argomento di cui si e' gia' discusso molto su questo forum, ma dal momento che devo acquistare un nuovo portatile chiedo se e' consigliabile un macbookpro per utilizzarlo prevalentemente o forse totalmente con gentoo oppure per un budget simile e' consigliabile un notebook ......normale.

 

un mackbook pro è una gran bella macchina, ma la versione base parte da 1.900 euro, quindi penso ti riferisca al macbook  :Wink: 

Se ti indirizzi su quello, tieni conto che da fnac lo paghi il 5% in meno, e che dal 2007 a novembre l'apple store italiano aderisce al 'venerdì nero', ovvero a una giornata di sconti non indifferenti.

Tolte le questioni di prezzo,  gentoo ci gira, ma non cosi' semplicemente come ci gira -ad esempio - una ubuntu che subito dopo installata ha già configurato tutte le particolarità della macchina

Coda

----------

## effeuno

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> un mackbook pro è una gran bella macchina, ma la versione base parte da 1.900 euro, quindi penso ti riferisca al macbook 
> 
> Se ti indirizzi su quello, tieni conto che da fnac lo paghi il 5% in meno, e che dal 2007 a novembre l'apple store italiano aderisce al 'venerdì nero', ovvero a una giornata di sconti non indifferenti.
> 
> Tolte le questioni di prezzo,  gentoo ci gira, ma non cosi' semplicemente come ci gira -ad esempio - una ubuntu che subito dopo installata ha già configurato tutte le particolarità della macchina
> ...

 

sudare per far girare gentoo non mi spaventa......ho gia' fatto un lungo giro per trovare della documentazione....non molta devo dire, ma il provarci mi andrebbe.

Non mi interessano i giochi, vorrei un portatile comodo (ho gia' un server siemens  PRIMERGY ECONEL-50 su cui gira gentoo....)

pensi che un macbook con 2GRAM sia gia' ok o e' meglio investire sul macbookpro (MONITOR 13.3" lo ritengo sufficiente .....)

Consigli anche di comprare da fnac?????? Nella mia zona (.......dove ha fatto il militare TOTO   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ) nessun negozio affidabile.

----------

## starise

Io ho preso un Dell XPS M1330 mesi fa' ed è un ottimo portatile per gnu/linux (funziona tutto alla perfezione). Se vedi sul sito Dell ci sono gli sconti fino a 200 euro (dovrebbero scadere il 12/02).

Ciao

----------

## pingoo

Beh stavo iniziando a pensare  :Smile:  ad un portatile entry-level e la prima caratteristica che dovrebbe soddisfare sarebbe quella di non pagare il pizzo a Microsoft, visto che non utilizzo da un paio d'anni il loro SO. Altre qualità, basso consumo-calore e soprattutto silenziosità. Ho trovato questo http://www.zonbu.com/home/index.htm e quì nel forum si è già parlato del loro mini-pc. Che ve ne pare? Dite che ci gira compiz  :Wink:  ? E per l'assistenza, ve la sentireste?

----------

## lavish

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Lo so che e' un argomento di cui si e' gia' discusso molto su questo forum, ma dal momento che devo acquistare un nuovo portatile

 ... potevi continuare sul thread con il quale ho appena effettuato il merge.

----------

## djinnZ

HP ed ACER prevedono rogne sull'uso di linux e pretendono di trattenere l'HD se lo mandi in assistenza. Dell mi hanno dato una buona impressione ma viste le esperienza passate (in particolare fai molta attenzione alle cerniere che reggono lo schermo ed al connetore di alimentazione) se non vedo il portatile dal vivo non mi fido più, asus da un poco non ne vedo più ma tutti quelli che conosco non hanno creato problemi "meccanici" ad oggi.

MAC se valuti il design, alcune solizioni tecniche (tipo il connetore di alimentazione a prova di distrazione) e la qualità dei materiali non sono così costosi.

Personalmente cercherei di evitare i soliti megastore con quei "pacchi" fatti di zozz'a bestia 1GB di RAM antivirus ed ammennicoli vari già installati senza alternative.

Consiglio, da (in)felice possessore di portatile con scheda video ATI, se ti serve la grafica prendi una nvidia od una intel (non è un granchè ma è supportata integralmente da driver open source).

Fatta questa scrematura ti restano solo una dozzina di modelli (per processore, se AMD od intel) da valutare.

----------

## ercoppa

Ragazzi un consiglio   :Embarassed: . 

Sono indeciso fra il Sony Vaio VGN-CS11S/W e il nuovo MacBook (2.0Ghz), mi chiedo: a quali rischi (in relazione alla compatibilità) vado incontro con questi due portatili? Cosa mi consigliate?

P.s. so già, anche se da "lettore", della questione EFI su MacBook

Grazie in ancitipo per i consigli   :Wink: 

Saluti.

----------

## Peach

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Ragazzi un consiglio  . 
> 
> Sono indeciso fra il Sony Vaio VGN-CS11S/W e il nuovo MacBook (2.0Ghz), mi chiedo: a quali rischi (in relazione alla compatibilità) vado incontro con questi due portatili? Cosa mi consigliate?
> 
> P.s. so già, anche se da "lettore", della questione EFI su MacBook
> ...

 

il vaio di buono ha solo il monitor, il resto non è meglio di un asus, anzi... valuta attentamente.

----------

## ercoppa

Prima di tutto, grazie della risposta   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> il resto non è meglio di un asus, anzi... valuta attentamente.

 

Ho guardato le principali marche, ma per il taglio che cerco io, 13'/14', (stranamente) il Sony Vaio si è rilevato (a mio giudizio) uno dei migliori (intendo come caratteristiche...).

Per il discorso qualità ho letto cose positive e cose negative (come un po' tutte le marche), anche qui sul forum c'è chi si lamenta e chi si ritrova soddisfatto. Continuo a cercare e spero di valutare nel modo più opportuno   :Embarassed: 

Saluti.

----------

## djinnZ

Certo che te li sei andati a cercare... una dimensione più "normale" forse...

il vaio lo ho usato (molto poco, per fortuna, non era mio) mi ha provocato l'ennesimo travaso di bile solo con zozz'a bestia, con linux ho fatto una mezza prova ma ammetto di essere un tantino prevenuto nei confronti del produttore e delle sue politiche.

Personalmente vieterei i megastore e sopprimerei chiunque abbia l'idea di infilare porcate varie in bundle ad un computer.

----------

## lordalbert

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Prima di tutto, grazie della risposta  
> 
>  *Quote:*   il resto non è meglio di un asus, anzi... valuta attentamente. 
> 
> Ho guardato le principali marche, ma per il taglio che cerco io, 13'/14', (stranamente) il Sony Vaio si è rilevato (a mio giudizio) uno dei migliori (intendo come caratteristiche...).
> ...

 

Io consiglierei Dell. Se vuoi un portatile da 13" c'è l'xps... 

Da quel che ho potuto notare, la qualità è ottima e il prezzo piuttosto contenuto...

----------

## ercoppa

Grazie a anche a voi dei consigli   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Io consiglierei Dell. Se vuoi un portatile da 13" c'è l'xps...

 

Si è uno di quelli adocchiato, ma che a componenti è inferiore a quel Sony Vaio da me indicato. E' chiaro che sto trascurando il discorso qualità eventualmente legato al DELL in confronto al Sony.

 *Quote:*   

> mi ha provocato l'ennesimo travaso di bile solo con zozz'a bestia, con linux ho fatto una mezza prova

 

Che problemi hai riscontrato? Mi interessano molto le "esperienze" sotto GNU/Linux, anche se ripeto che ho letto cose negative (blocco bios per lettori di impronte) e cose positive (tutto funzionante senza sforzi).

Saluti

----------

## dynamite

Per esperienza personale, gli unici vaio che valgono la pena di essere valutati in un eventuale spesa costano oltre i 1700 euro. Detto questo anch'io valuterei dell, i nuovi macbook, da quel che ho letto usciranno nel 2009 (a novembre è previsto solo il macbook air). Secondo me in quella fascia di prezzo i macbook garantiscono un rapporto qualità prezzo molto buono, altrimenti thinkpad...

----------

## lordalbert

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Grazie a anche a voi dei consigli  
> 
>  *Quote:*   Io consiglierei Dell. Se vuoi un portatile da 13" c'è l'xps... 
> 
> Si è uno di quelli adocchiato, ma che a componenti è inferiore a quel Sony Vaio da me indicato. E' chiaro che sto trascurando il discorso qualità eventualmente legato al DELL in confronto al Sony.
> ...

 

Non conosco le componenti del Sony.. ma è così ben fornito? In cosa? Tieni presente che nel dell puoi semi-sceglierlo tu. Aumentando hd, ram, processore, qualche volta anche scheda video, etc etc... è molto personalizzabile...

----------

## djinnZ

I soliti noti problemi sotto winzozz con il driver audio che si bloccava con il microfono attivo a massimo volume, crash totale quando ho provato a rimuovere la solita schifezza, l'impossibilità a gestire un utente limitato per via dei pasticci fatti nella sezione wireless tra driver ed helper del piffero etc.

Con sabayon una volta partiva due no. Visto l'andazzo non ci ho proprio provato a verificare. In genere sony ha il vizio idiota di cambiare gli indirizzi e questo mi ha scoraggiato dall'approfondire.

In generale mi ha fatto la stessa impressione del mitac che ho (con l'unica differenza che il mitac 17" mi è costato 1000 euro quando l'asus corrispondente e con monitor 15" mi veniva 1550), ovvero di schifo.

A parte il fatto che rifiuto a priori l'idea di un portatile con sistema preinstallato, quale che sia.

Preferisco fare a meno di una cosa piuttosto che sottostare a truffe legalizzate od alle imposizioni per favorire il raccomandato di turno con la scusa di osteggiare la concorrenza(un certo sig. Cancelli ha iniziato così a rompere le tasche, grazie alla moglie).

Dimenticavo, prima di modificare le partizioni crea il ripristino o saranno maledizioni.

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> A parte il fatto che rifiuto a priori l'idea di un portatile con sistema preinstallato, quale che sia. 

 

Ed hai ragione, però questo vuol dire escludere qualsiasi grande marca, anche i lenovo.

 *Quote:*   

> Non conosco le componenti del Sony.. ma è così ben fornito? In cosa? Tieni presente che nel dell puoi semi-sceglierlo tu. Aumentando hd, ram, processore, qualche volta anche scheda video, etc etc... è molto personalizzabile...

 

Si ho visto dell'oppurtunità di personalizzare in un certo range i componenti, ma a parità di prezzo il Sony risultava migliore come processore, scheda video (che a me interessa poco) e quantità di ram. 

In generale il Sony Vaio non è conveniente, ma per questo taglio di schermo si (almeno mi sembra).

----------

## dynamite

Di solito la ram che equipaggia i portatili non è eccezionale, ad esempio io ne ho preso uno con un "solo" Gb di ram che poi ho tolto, per far spazio a un 2x1Gb OCZ.

Per mia personalissima opinione preferisco pagare la licenza di vista ( in alcuni casi si può procedere al rimborso ) che avere un qualche hardware modificato tanto per rompere gli sbarabauser...

----------

## viralex

io ho preso un dell vostro 1310 2.4GHZ 4GB nvidia 8400

va tutto dopo un po di smattate, meno che la wireless, ma sono in ~amd64 xD

----------

## ckx3009

per quanto riguarda i sistemi preinstallati, c'e' una legge a riguardo che permette all'utente di richiedere un rimborso sulla copia di winzozz installata nel pc (pari a un centinaio di euro). tutto quello che NON si deve fare, e' accettare il contratto di microsoft che appare al primo avvio di winzozz. se quel contratto non appare, il produttore l'ha accettato per voi (cosa illegale). 

in ogni caso e' sufficiente chiedere direttamente al venditore un sistema con HDD vergine. loro sono obbligati a fornirvelo per legge. in caso si rifiutassero di farlo e' possibile far presente al negoziante che esiste la tale legge, e in quanto legge, va rispettata.

questo nei megastore e' un po' piu' difficile da ottenere...ma visto lo sconto di 100 euro che vi viene corrisposto per un sistema vergine, vale la pena di sbattersi un po' a parer mio.

tra l'altro c'e' qualche negoziante che afferma che la vostra garanzia potrebbe scadere qualora sostituiste il sistema operativo: questa e' una boiata dato che la garanzia non puo' essere estesa all'uso del software.

----------

## lordalbert

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> per quanto riguarda i sistemi preinstallati, c'e' una legge a riguardo che permette all'utente di richiedere un rimborso sulla copia di winzozz installata nel pc (pari a un centinaio di euro). tutto quello che NON si deve fare, e' accettare il contratto di microsoft che appare al primo avvio di winzozz. se quel contratto non appare, il produttore l'ha accettato per voi (cosa illegale). 
> 
> in ogni caso e' sufficiente chiedere direttamente al venditore un sistema con HDD vergine. loro sono obbligati a fornirvelo per legge. in caso si rifiutassero di farlo e' possibile far presente al negoziante che esiste la tale legge, e in quanto legge, va rispettata.
> 
> questo nei megastore e' un po' piu' difficile da ottenere...ma visto lo sconto di 100 euro che vi viene corrisposto per un sistema vergine, vale la pena di sbattersi un po' a parer mio.
> ...

 

La centralinista della Dell (quando ho chiamato perchè ero intenzionato all'acquisto... che poi alla fine non ho fatto) ha ripetuto continuamente che non era possibile togliere windows, perchè era comprensivo dell'offerta. Non era possibile toglierlo. Se volevo un computer senza windows, dovevo cambiare e prenderne uno aziendale, che aveva la possibilità dell'esclusione della licenza windows. ma ti pare che ne prendo un'altro?! Se iov oglio quello... Insomma, mezz'ora a discuterne (leggendo/citando un po' di "leggi" che ho trovato su internet...)  lei si ostinava..

Insomma, non è sempre così facile ottenere il rimborso  :Wink: 

Ma ho letto su internet che una persona, sempre con un computer dell, non ha avuto la riduzione del prezzo ma un bonus di circa 100€ ... però continuavano a dire "il sistema operativo non può essere rimosso" quindi gliel'hanno lasciato (senza farlo pagare, rimbonsando con un bonus)

----------

## ckx3009

se mi lasciano il sistema operativo e in piu' mi danno un bonus di 100 euro (che e' quello che realmente interessa), mi faccio un bel DVD con un backup del pc "di fabbrica" e poi piallo il disco rigido.

cmq quando la gente si ostina, prima si parla con il responsabile dell'azienda / caporeparto del megastore / proprietario del negozio / corrispondente e si insiste sul fatto che la legge e' dalla nostra parte; in caso la persona in questione continui ad ostinarsi, si fa presente che si puo' chiamare la guardia di finanza o i carabinieri per sbloccare la situazione e, volendo, si puo' anche far presente che questo porta solo casini al negoziante.

purtroppo spesso con la gente con cui si ha a che fare in queste situazioni, le minacce sono cio' che funziona meglio.

cmq temo di aver dato via a un OT...

in questo caso chiedo scusa   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Luc@s

Come la vedete gentoo su questo(http://g.imagehost.org/0345/probl.jpg) portatile?

Avrò problemi?

P.s: con l'audio e arch li ho...

----------

## darkmanPPT

se il problema è "aiuto quanto ci metterà a compilare i pacchetti", io ti dico: vai tranquillo... io un pc molto più vecchio (4-5 anni) e gentoo va  :Smile: 

indipendentemente da gentoo, potresti avere problemi con la scheda video: non so se è supportata dai driver closed, ma presumo di si

anche la scheda audio mi pare non abbia un buon supporto con linux

----------

## Luc@s

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> se il problema è "aiuto quanto ci metterà a compilare i pacchetti", io ti dico: vai tranquillo... io un pc molto più vecchio (4-5 anni) e gentoo va 
> 
> indipendentemente da gentoo, potresti avere problemi con la scheda video: non so se è supportata dai driver closed, ma presumo di si
> 
> anche la scheda audio mi pare non abbia un buon supporto con linux

 

La scheda e supportata dai catalyst 8.2( e anche dai nuovi 9.x) e anche dagli open(provati i primi con arch e i secondi con una sidux live).

Per l'audio con alsa su arch non mi andava e con oss avevo problemi a settare l'audio.

In quanto a risparmio di energia come stiamo?

Su arch avevo laptop_mode, lo ritrovo anche qui?

Dopo queste domande torno a leggermi la documentazione prima di installare(se c'è una cosa che ho imparato dal '99 a oggi con linux è documentati prima di agire)

Grazie per la risposta

----------

## IlGab

Se l'audio è su Intel High Definition Audio Controller è un pochetto ostico ma funziona.

Io ho un Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller, utilizzo gi alsa-driver del portage e l'unico problma che ho ora è che agganciando gli auricolari non si sente nulla ma c'è un bug aperto sul'alsa bug tracker.

Le altre cose non le uso quindi non so darti suggerimenti  :Smile: 

https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=4314

----------

## Luc@s

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Se l'audio è su Intel High Definition Audio Controller è un pochetto ostico ma funziona.
> 
> 

 

è su quello... ma usare oss invece??

----------

## IlGab

 *Luc@s wrote:*   

>  *IlGab wrote:*   Se l'audio è su Intel High Definition Audio Controller è un pochetto ostico ma funziona.
> 
>  
> 
> è su quello... ma usare oss invece??

 

Personalmente sono dell'idea di non usare una cosa che andrà piano piano in disuso.

Con alsa funziona bene, a parte qualche leggero difetto come ti dicevo prima che tuttavia non si presenta su tutte le schede.

Fin quando ho utilizzato la versione 1.0.17 dei driver, ad esempio, mi andava tutto a meraviglia, quindi dev'esserci un qualche regression bug che verrà risolto a breve (spero  :Smile:  )

----------

## Luc@s

in effetti hai ragione.

Ah...il laptop lo devo usare come postazione per calcoli numerici(studio matematica all'uni).

Direi che gentoo offre abbastanza per questo mio scopo... consigli su in questo campo?

Tipo... agevolazioni per blas o lapack??

Grazie per la cordialità e spero di essere presto dei vostri, esami permettendo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

Ho fatto il merge del thread di Luc@s con questo... una ricerca prima di postare non fa mai male.

----------

## djinnZ

Un amico mi ha gentilmente (o meglio assillato) chiesto un consiglio per sostituire il suo portatile. Avevo pensato a qualcosa del genere. In cosiderazione del fatto che sono limitato nella scelta ai soli megastore (che odio e trovo quantomeno irritanti) e le informazioni sono ovviamente scarse mi pare di aver capito che codesto oggetto è limitato a 4 GB o sbaglio. Ci sono alternative migliori?

L'idea di un acer non è che mi piaccia troppo.

----------

## dynamite

Io sono contrario all'uso degli acer, ma su quella fascia di prezzo potrebbe non esserci molta scelta. Qual è il budget disponibile? E l'uso? servono i 17 pollici (cioè non lo vuoi portatile)?

Se può interessare da Mediamondo ho trovato questi, e sembra che il "migliore" sia il F-S Amilo, processore decente, scheda video decente senza esagerare. Da qualche parte ho letto però che la durata della batteria non sia propriamente eccelsa...

----------

## djinnZ

17" intorno ai 700 euro, questa è la necessità. Anche io sono poco convinto degli acer ma se l'alternativa è toshiba o sony... se li possono tenere.

Dato che vivo in una citta popolata da un infame incrocio tra truzzi e bimbiminkia ormai i negozi (e con metà dei rivenditori che conoscevo sono stato costretto ad arrivare alle minacce) sono ridotti all'osso e restano solo i megastore (non mi sapevano dire se era espandibile la ram, se c'era il BT etc... li odio), quanto ai dell siamo su un livello di prezzo eccessivo rispetto al budget (minimo 900 euro).

Come HW in termini di compatibilità e trasformazione in dual boot ci sono problemi particolari?

----------

## dynamite

http://compraonline.mediaworld.it/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=20000&storeId=20000&productId=1937226&langId=-1&category_rn=1504

questo non sembra male, però per quel prezzo e quella metratura (17 pollici) sarà dura trovare qualcosa di soddisfacente su tutti i campi (potenza cpu o scheda grafica)...

----------

## lordalbert

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> Io sono contrario all'uso degli acer, ma su quella fascia di prezzo potrebbe non esserci molta scelta. Qual è il budget disponibile? E l'uso? 

 

Anche io sono contrario agli acer!  :Smile: 

Cmq mio cugino voleva un portatile che costasse il meno possibile... alla fine ha preso un Compaq, da 400€ .. c'era una offerta, con un dualcore intel, 4gb di ram, e solite cose...

Insomma, è per dire che ce ne sono di computer economici che non siano acer  :Wink: 

Io guarderei anche agli hp, una buona marca che non costa troppo. E spesso da trony/ipercoop ci sono delle buone offerte (se l'obiettivo è avere un buon computer spendendo poco... )

----------

## djinnZ

Ho solo unieuro ed eldo nelle vicinanze e vorrei evitare di andare in giro altrimenti, ed è questo il problema, l'amico potrebbe insistere di nuovo per andare a comprare il pc all'ingrosso (con la mia partita iva) ed a quel punto va a finire che esplodo.

----------

## djinnZ

Resuscito il thread:

a suo tempo acquistai codesto affare con 2GB ram e hd da 7200 rpm per € 1000, è ancora perfettamente utilizzabile e ne sono contento ma si è fatto vecchiotto e vorrei rimpiazzarlo.

L'unico che mi hanno offerto è un HP DV7 ma è vecchiotto od in alternativa dell ha inspiron a bassa dotazione e non personalizzabili (8Gb di ram mi fanno gola) e gli xps (ma il 17 parte da 1200 euro). Pare ce ne dovrebbe essere un modello con doppio HD.

Tutti con il beneamato i7 che per cominciare è intel.

Grafica dopo tante bestemmie tanto vale rimanere con ati/kms , nvidia vorrei farne a meno se è possibile.

Per bloatware e windowzz incluso ho capito che non c'è speranza (mi serviva e presi una licenza di xp ma potevo ovviare).

I suggerimenti sarebbero graditi con link al modello.

Uso? Portarmi dietro il programma di contabilità ed i documenti correnti, guardar film, e le solite sciocchezze.

Grazie.

----------

## armaoin

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grafica dopo tante bestemmie tanto vale rimanere con ati/kms 

 

Ma sono supportate anche le schede nuove con i driver opensource?

----------

## bandreabis

A me ATI/KMS rompe il resume da suspend, quindi debbo usare compiz se voglio qualche minima trasparenza e tenere la sospensioni/ibernazioni. Come sparare alle mosche con un bazooka! 

Tu hai di 'sti problemi? I filmati HD me li scordo.

Ho il tuo stesso PC (da cui sto scrivendo) ed anche io cercavo un sostituto i7. Ma non so se tenere ATI (radeon e stesso bazooka) o provare con nVidia (perchè lo sconsigli?).

Stavo lumando questo HP (ma è un 15 pollici - la mia nuova scelta di vita - ed ho letto pareri discordanti).

----------

## djinnZ

per il resume mi devo sempre applicare ma la po9litica di nvidia mi pare sempre più ambigua e soggetta solo a peggioramenti.

Il dv7 ha le stesse caratteristiche solo che costa cento euro in più ma i modelli che hanno sono datati e preferirei sempre rimanere su amd.

----------

## lucapost

mi trovo benissimo con un dell xps 1330.

----------

## saverik1967

mio in firma e' uno spettacolo.. e non scalda per nulla

----------

## djinnZ

si parlava di monitor 17", sono "cecato" e mi serve lo schermo grande.

----------

## Nemo1970

Io mi sono appena pigliato (con il sospetto di avere fatto una grossa stupidaggine) un ASUS N53SV (core-I7 2° generazione) che non mi piace sostanzialmente per due motivi : questo affare ha due schede video (intel e nvidia), non riesco in nessun modo a disattivare la intel a favore della nvidia, ci ho provato in tutti i modi ma nulla da fare.

Il secondo motivo (ma potrebbe essere un caso) e' che da quando sono riuscito ad attivare la scheda wireless il pc freeza di botto e non lascia scritto nulla nel log. Ovviamente riavvio brutale levando corrente e batteria, che non e' proprio er-mejo.

Volendolo cambiare portatile, se non ho capito male tutti i core i[5.,7] hanno la doppia scheda video, quindi sarei nelle stesse condizioni, giusto ? O c'e' qualche portatile che permette di disattivare la scheda integrata nel processore senza impazzire come con gli asus ? 

Saluti

----------

## Tetractys

Ciao,

La mia intenzione prossima è quella di acquistare un ASUS U36SD con i7. -> http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Superior_Mobility/U36SD/

Ritenete che Gentoo possa essere installato senza troppi sudori? (un po di sudore va bene ovviamente! se no che gusto c'è?)

Grazie

----------

## ago

gentoo va ovunque  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

Il problema non è gentoo. Immagino che sai dei problemi dei computer con i7 ed nvidia (io sto ancora cercando un 17"), a naso mi pare che l'unico altro problema potrebbe essere la webcam ma non si sa mai.

In realtà la cosa migliore sarebbe metter su una live e salvarsi l'output di lspci ed lsusb. Nei megastore questo in genere è difficile da ottenere ma tentar non nuoce.

----------

## Tetractys

Grazie per i vostri commenti   :Smile: 

Uno dei problemi degli i7 pare sia nel bundle della scheda video embedded Intel con Nvidia Optimus che equipaggiano queste tipologie di notebook estremi (in particolare ASUS U36SD). Su ubuntu hanno implementato uno "switch" software in grado di permettere la scelta della scheda video da abilitare:

https://launchpad.net/~mj-casalogic/+archive/ironhide/

Per documentare come hanno risolto, ecco il link al forum ubuntu, sperando che si possa implementare la stessa cosa mediante un porting anche su Gentoo:

http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=484404.0

----------

## djinnZ

 *Tetractys wrote:*   

> Su ubuntu hanno implementato

   :Shocked:   :Laughing:   ... implementato ...  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

In portage c'è ma come vedi c'è qualche problema.

Comunque sono sempre alla ricerca di un portatile senza i7 e ndvidia ...

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Il problema non è gentoo. Immagino che sai dei problemi dei computer con i7 ed nvidia (io sto ancora cercando un 17")

 

Esattamente che problemi ci sono?

----------

